# der Untertassen Thread. - Teil 1



## KHUJAND (30. November 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## KHUJAND (30. November 2009)

only Ufo-STs und Ufo DS  

nachdem ich nun sehr viele anfragen zum alten Untertassen thread hatte,-
mache ich hier wieder einen neuen auf.
 natürlich mit der erlaubniß vom Falco.  

x- bitte sachlich und informativ bleiben,- kein halbwahrheiten und spekulationenhier verbreiten 
(gilt auch bes.für mich)

x- fotos sind sehr erwünscht.- denn solch ein foto von "euren bikes" kann im vorfeld schon manch eine frage beantworten.

DANKE schon mal vorab für eure teilnahme  
Artur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friereider (30. November 2009)

was haltet ihr von einem Chris King Reduziersteuersatz fürs UFO ST?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. November 2009)

kann man machen hatte ich auch, baut aber recht hoch.
mit welcher Gabel willst Du den Rahmen fahren?

Thread gesplittet, da wird aber einer toben


----------



## Friereider (30. November 2009)

also ich hab eine MZ 888 RCV

und auch so die Einpresstiefe stimmt?...also is ausreichend?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. November 2009)

ja da gehts wohl noch klar wenn der Schaft lang genug ist, bei Doppelbrücken Gabeln wird es oft eng und man muss so schlimme Sachen machen wie, hohe Brücken montieren 

Frage mich jetzt aber bitte nicht wie lang der Schaft sein muss, die Maße habe ich vergessen 

Einpresstiefe:





andere Techsheets:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/18514

und vieles mehr auf der Nicolai Seite


----------



## Friereider (30. November 2009)

meiner is noch lang genug^^
hab so nen schönen spacerturm draufgebaut^^


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. November 2009)




----------



## waschi82 (30. November 2009)

und aboniert!


----------



## guru39 (30. November 2009)

wieso eigentlich  "der Untertassen Thread. - Teil 1" , dat versteh ich net 

Als Sylvester Stallone damals Rambo gemacht hat hat er Rambo 2 ja auch nicht Rambo 1 genannt


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. November 2009)

das is wie bei Star Wars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2und4zig (30. November 2009)

Ich bin ja für "Der Untertassen Thread schägt zurück".
Und aboniert


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. November 2009)

is jetzt kein gemecker, nur falls ihr das nicht kennt:


----------



## guru39 (30. November 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> das is wie bei Star Wars



Dat versteh ich auch net


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. November 2009)

und trotzdem sind alle ins Kino gerannt

ich will der erste sein der hier seine Untertasse zeigt:


----------



## guru39 (30. November 2009)

gibt echt nix zu meckern am Baik 

Edit: sehe ich da einen Schlauch und Kabelbinder als Kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. November 2009)

nee, das ist so was wie Lenkerband und ein schwarzer Streifen Moosgummi gegen das Kettenschlagen/klappern an der Kettenstrebe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (30. November 2009)

Ob Lenkerband oder Schlauch verstehe ich auch nicht 

Was ich bei meiner Karre so geil finde ist der Kettenstrebenschutz , ich hatte noch nie ein Baik das sooo leise ist, vielleicht bin ich aber schwerhörig


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. November 2009)

wie hast Du es denn leise bekommen?

in Deinem Alter kann man ja Schwerhörigkeit nie ganz ausschließen


----------



## Deleted 85622 (30. November 2009)

moin moin ufo brüder also ich hab mal ne frage ich hab gehört ufo sts sollen schnell brechen ?
ich halte dieses für schwachsinn da ich noch nie ein gebrochenes gesehen  habe und  es mir auch nicht vorstellen kann.
Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## guru39 (30. November 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> wie hast Du es denn leise bekommen?



war vom ersten Moment so, hab nix gemacht


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. November 2009)

UFO-ST und brechen

meine Meinung, ich habe nie eins gesehen aber Roughbomber oder so ähnlich hat wohl mal eins flatdrop gehimmelt habe das aber nur gehört.

kaputt bekommt man bestimmt jeden Rahmen!

ABER, ich bin echt ein Brocken, die die mich persönlich kennen werden jetzt bestimmt grinsen und/oder nicken 
fahre nicht super sauber, aber immer hinter sehr krassen Leuten hinterher (MirSch) soll heißen mein UFO muss seit 2 Jahren einiges Wegstecken.
Das macht es auch ohne Murren und das wird es bestimmt auch noch eine Weile machen  nebenbei 5 Jahre Garantie 



guru39 schrieb:


> war vom ersten Moment so, hab nix gemacht



is ja langweilig


----------



## guru39 (30. November 2009)

taxindriver schrieb:


> moin moin ufo brüder also ich hab mal ne frage ich hab gehört ufo sts sollen schnell brechen ?
> ich halte dieses für schwachsinn da ich noch nie ein gebrochenes gesehen  habe und  es mir auch nicht vorstellen kann.
> Was sagt ihr dazu?



Dat Ding is geil, kaufen 



JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> is ja langweilig




jep


----------



## Deleted 85622 (30. November 2009)

ja ich mein auch man bekommt es nicht kaputt 
@guru  ich habe eins;-)


----------



## guru39 (30. November 2009)

keine Angst, ich will dir nichts verkaufen! 


Das ist meine Meinung


----------



## m(a)tb (30. November 2009)

hi leute 
was ich mich schon immer frage ist wofür dieser "lilliputanerdämpfer" unter dem richtigen ist??^^
lg bobby


----------



## m(a)tb (30. November 2009)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2und4zig (30. November 2009)

Das ist kein Dämpfer sondern eine Gewindestange die die Kraft, die der Dämpfer ins Unterrohr einleitet, teilweise ins Sitzrohr weiterleitet und das Unterrohr so entlastet.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. November 2009)

Zugentlastung


----------



## Deleted 85622 (30. November 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/521369 hier meins  wie macht man das hier rein bekomme das nciht hin:-(


----------



## 2und4zig (30. November 2009)

@ John: Kurz und bündig


----------



## pfalz (30. November 2009)

@taxindriver

Bin mal so frei...





gefällt!


----------



## pfalz (30. November 2009)

Und mein Schokobomber gleich mal hinterher...









Das kack(hell)braune Kettenstrebenschutztape wird bald durch schwarzes ersetzt, und vielleicht spendiert der Weihnachtsmann noch einen leichteren LRS...

SRY für die schlechten Bilder....


----------



## kroiterfee (30. November 2009)

rockt!

taxindriver: ist deine stütze falschrum drin? die decals von der gabel müssen weg.


----------



## fuzzball (30. November 2009)

sagt mal fährt hier jemand eine DS Untertasse? 
Welche Gabel verbaut man da am besten, finde bis 150mm nur so AM Schrott ala Pike, 32,.....


----------



## Kunstflieger (30. November 2009)

Lyrik U-Turn und runter schrauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (30. November 2009)

Ältere MZ 66, auf 150mm traveln...

ich bin mit meiner PIKE zufrieden...


----------



## Deleted 85622 (1. Dezember 2009)

thx palz


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Dezember 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> wird bald durch schwarzes ersetzt



was sagst du dazu ? KLICK--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6596720#post6596720



@taxindriver sein UFO-ST gefällt mir garnicht. 
wild zusammengewürfelt+sch..... foto.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Dezember 2009)

*Antworten  3.768
*Hits  195.519


----------



## pfalz (1. Dezember 2009)

hmmm...das hört sich nicht schlecht an! Wär mal einen Versuch Wert!


----------



## taff äs häll (1. Dezember 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal meine Untertasse zeigen  

Ich überlege übrigens die ganze Zeit ob ich die Nicolai Decals entfernen soll...








Greez

Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (1. Dezember 2009)

ich würde nur einen aufs oberrohr oben drauf kleben. dafür die seitlichen weg.


----------



## Der_Graf (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich würd sie auf jeden Fall dran lassen. Sehn gut aus und passen auch zur Boxxer!
Dein UFO gefällt mir sehr gut  

Mir fällt gerade auf, würde man ein Negativ Bild von deinem UFO machen, würde es ungefähr wie meins aussehen  (Rahmen, Laufräder, etc.)


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Dezember 2009)

der "schwarz glanz" sticker  würde bestimmt gut kommen... 
wobei die weissen sticker auch sehr schön aussehen.


----------



## Deleted 85622 (1. Dezember 2009)

nur weil ich kein geld für ne totem oder boxxer wc habe?
es reicht mir auch so obwohl bld ne neue boxxer kommt aba kein hightech kram


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Dezember 2009)

taxindriver schrieb:


> nur weil ich kein geld für ne totem oder boxxer wc habe?
> es reicht mir auch so obwohl bld ne neue boxxer kommt aba kein hightech kram




* das foto ist "grottenschlecht" + falsche seite. (ich würde es niiie waagen so ein foto zu posten) 
* das aufkleber kauderwelsch  bes. an der gabel.
* die kurbel
* sattelstange umgedreht, sieht optisch grausig aus.

na ja... evtl. wird noch.


----------



## Deleted 85622 (1. Dezember 2009)

ja bild kann sein was aufkleber der an der gabel ist da nur weil ich keine boxxer decals mehr hab 
die anderen aufkleber sind nicolai aufkleber 
ja die sattelstange soll ja ne thomson kommen nur kommt erstmal ne gabel


----------



## psc1 (1. Dezember 2009)

Serz Leute,

heute ist mein UFO (Rahmen) aus einem 2 wöchigen Ausflug in seine Geburtsstadt zurückgekommen. Hat dort ein neues Farbkleid bekommen.
Allerdings hat es sich sehr konservativ verhalten und sich die weiße Weste aufpolieren lassen...

Hach wat bin ich froh, dat et wieder daheim is. 

Wiederaufbau beginnt hoffentlich Freitag....


----------



## CaLgOn (1. Dezember 2009)

Neuer Part vom Thread, da möchte ich doch nochmal ein Bild vom alten Ufo posten  Geil wars....





Ich hoffe nächstes Jahr erlaubt die finanzielle Situation wieder ein N


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Dezember 2009)

psc1 schrieb:


> Hach wat bin ich froh, dat et wieder daheim is.



liegt Bad-Nauheim im RUHRPOTT ? 

@CaLgOn
 wenn du dich noch 1x waagst,- fremdzugehen... dann.


----------



## psc1 (2. Dezember 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> liegt Bad-Nauheim im RUHRPOTT ?



Nee, hab da mal ne Zeit "gelebt" (Studizeit = Freundin im Pott und so...)
Wollte aber bestimmt niemandem auf die Füße treten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (2. Dezember 2009)

psc1 schrieb:


> niemandem auf die Füße treten



nee warum  ?


----------



## psc1 (2. Dezember 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nee warum  ?


----------



## waschi82 (2. Dezember 2009)

was hier los? kein stress.....
ufo fährt super! hatte am SO endlich mal gelegenheit das bike zu testen:
Gute laune maschine! echt super klasse zu fahren...jetzt noch 2-3 details 
ändern und dann gehts auch mal ab auf die waage und zum fotografen ;-))


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Dezember 2009)

waschi82 schrieb:


> was hier los? kein stress.....



hee wie, was, warum  ? 


ps. Bin mal auf die fotos gespannt...


----------



## psc1 (3. Dezember 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hee wie, was, warum  ?



genau 




KHUJAND schrieb:


> ps. Bin mal auf die fotos gespannt...



dito


----------



## Friereider (3. Dezember 2009)

das ist mein Panzer 

http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/8135/bike2a.jpg


----------



## softbiker (3. Dezember 2009)

@ friereider

Wie schwer. 3 Kettenblätter

Du must ja Kondition haben. Alter-Schalter


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Dezember 2009)

nicht schlecht. 
ich tip mal auf fast 20 kg.


----------



## Friereider (3. Dezember 2009)

kann hinkommen.habs noch nicht gewogen.fährt aber trotzdem erstaunlich leicht

@ softbiker

mit 3 Kettenblättern fahrn is cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psc1 (3. Dezember 2009)

Friereider schrieb:


> das ist mein Panzer
> 
> http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/8135/bike2a.jpg



gefällt!

Bronze Elox, gell?


----------



## Friereider (3. Dezember 2009)

jo


----------



## Friereider (3. Dezember 2009)

mal so ne frage...wie kann man eigentlich direkt hier ins forum bilder posten?..dass die bilder dann auch groß sind?das klappt bei mir ned...die werden immer so ganz klein...


----------



## fuzzball (3. Dezember 2009)

so (über Grafik einfügen),ich bin mal so frei




 schönes Ufo


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. Dezember 2009)

das kann unmöglich Dein Ernst sein


----------



## Friereider (5. Dezember 2009)

Nicolai verbaut ja auch den Token Reduziersteuersatz...
Link: http://www.tokenproducts.com/htm/products.php  ( TK151R ) 
fährt den einer von euch?oder hat da jemand Erfahrung mit dem?taugt der was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (6. Dezember 2009)

Ja spinnst. I mag bitte a buidl von de dazugehörigen Wadl die des Teil an berg nauf treten.


----------



## mikeymark (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß garnicht was ihr alle habt.
Ich find den Aufbau doch recht ok.


----------



## Simbl (6. Dezember 2009)

Mir gefällts...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Dezember 2009)

mir auch, mein Text bezog sich auf sein Bild in 485660x298750 Pixel


----------



## Friereider (6. Dezember 2009)

ist mit ner D60 und maximaler Auflösung aufgenommen...da wird das Bild schon ein bisschen größer 

was haltet ihr von dem Steuersatz?
http://www.tokenproducts.com/htm/products.php  ( TK151R ) 
fährt den einer von euch?oder hat da jemand Erfahrung mit dem?taugt der was?


----------



## der Digge (6. Dezember 2009)

Bis auf die 3 Kettenblätter gefällt mir das Rad ganz gut 

Meins mit paar Neuerungen





ODI Ruffian Lock-on
Hope Sattelklemme
Wellgo MG-1 (testweise, deshalb war Farbe egal)
Rock Shox Vivid Tune B (ebenfalls testweise, wird aber wohl für nächste Saison reinkommen)

Der alte MANITOU EVOLVER ISX-4 steht zum Verkauf


----------



## Simbl (6. Dezember 2009)

Olivgrün gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Mein neues Ion wird aber doch Kawagrün, kam nicht drumherum


----------



## waschi82 (6. Dezember 2009)

jap das grüne is smoooooth!

meins is grad eher braun als orange... ;-))


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2009)

falls der NEUE nix wird,- habe ich noch nen alten (guten) in reserve.





HomeSpot.


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Dezember 2009)

das orange ufo vom khujand ist DAS ufo im forum. nachdem john doe seins verschlimmbessert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (7. Dezember 2009)

Hey Artur du hast ja lauter Bilder von dir an der Wand hängen!  
Aber das von dir an der Tür ist das beste!  Obwohl du mit dem Rücken zur Kamera stehst, immer noch gut zu erkennen.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> obwohl du mit dem rücken zur kamera stehst, immer noch gut zu erkennen.



danke


----------



## mikeymark (7. Dezember 2009)

Bitte


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> das orange ufo vom khujand ist DAS ufo im forum. nachdem john doe seins verschlimmbessert hat.



Jo Danke Thomas. 
kommt noch durchsichtiges rennradlenkerband als kettenstrebenschutz drauf.


----------



## Hatschipuh (7. Dezember 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> falls der NEUE nix wird,- habe ich noch nen alten (guten) in reserve.



hmm das schwarze sieht ja auch lecker aus


----------



## waschi82 (7. Dezember 2009)

DER artur haut wieder einen Raus! WIE GEIL !!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Dezember 2009)

ich habe gar kein UFO mehr, das ist beim Kalle


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Dezember 2009)

kaputt?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Dezember 2009)

Steuerohr ist ein wenig oval "alte Version" und die Pulverbeschichtung ist total fertig, aber die Jungs machen das jetzt alles wieder schön.
Sind ja Profis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (7. Dezember 2009)

ah verjüngungskur... wieder schwarz?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Dezember 2009)

Neon Dizzy Camo


----------



## kroiterfee (7. Dezember 2009)

echt jetzt? du mieser X%&/§"!


----------



## guru39 (7. Dezember 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Neon Dizzy Camo


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Dezember 2009)

es gibt noch nur zwei echt unechte *Far**ben*


----------



## numinisflo (7. Dezember 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Steuerohr ist ein wenig oval "alte Version" und die Pulverbeschichtung ist total fertig, aber die Jungs machen das jetzt alles wieder schön.
> Sind ja Profis



Läuft das dann als Kulanzleistung?

@Artur: Gibt das dein Zweitufo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. Dezember 2009)

Das Steuerrohr geht auf Garantie und die Beschichtung muss ja dann eh neu, ist inkl.


----------



## guru39 (7. Dezember 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> es gibt noch nur zwei echt unechte *Far**ben*



es gibt nur eine Farbe, und die ist nichtmal eine, schwarz


----------



## waschi82 (7. Dezember 2009)

DAS dachte ich auch immer...aber ORANGE is die HÖLLE !!! ;-)


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Dezember 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Läuft das dann als Kulanzleistung?
> 
> @Artur: Gibt das dein Zweitufo?



Flo.#
 nein kein Zweitufo.
aber ein HELIUS AM


----------



## Blackstyle (9. Dezember 2009)

man wat is der schick.. den nehm ich mit


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Dezember 2009)

vom schroeti 





pic by khujand


----------



## mikeymark (14. Dezember 2009)

Also ich finds gut


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Dezember 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Also ich finds gut



"ja könnt noch was" (auch leichter werden)

das ganze conti gedönse, samt aufkl. runter. 

* kürzeren vorbau
* spacer reduzieren
* dämpfer drehen
* felgen tauschen
* KeFü tauschen
* lang cage schaltwerk gegen short tauschen.  
* lackschäden ausbessern,-oder neu pulvern.

(na ja dafür wars sau günstig)


----------



## mikeymark (14. Dezember 2009)

Vorbau und Reifen sind nicht so mein Ding, aber ist ja Ansichts/Geschmack und Glaubenssache 
Die Aufkleber würde ich auch alle entfernen bis auf die -N- deacles. 
Trotzdem find ich es sonst gut aufgebaut


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Dezember 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> sonst gut aufgebaut


 ja sorg u. problemlos...  
aber halt nicht all zu schick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (14. Dezember 2009)

Er soll damit ja auch fahren, und nicht posen 
Aber um eine Veredelung mit ein Paar Bling Bling Teilen hab ich natürlich auch nichts


----------



## Kunstflieger (14. Dezember 2009)

Das ganz Conti gedönse ist nur leider so sau gut das ich mir für mein FR erst mal einen 2. RainKing ordern musste. 
Die Dinger beissen wie sau und gefallen mir besser wie der Wetscream.


----------



## Der_Graf (14. Dezember 2009)

So, hab vorher mal mit Nicolai telefoniert, werd demnächst meinen Rahmen einschicken, dann wird das Steuerrohr wieder auf Vordermann gebracht. Ich hab hab echt fast 2 Jahre gebraucht um zu merken dass das Knacksen nicht von der Gabel sondern vom Steuerrohr kommt 

Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch ne schnieke Farbe raussuchen und die denen dann übermitteln.
Was meint ihr - Hinterbau und Hauptrahmen gleich- oder verschiedenfarbig? Ich glaub es wird schon hart genug für mich mich für eine Farbe zu entscheiden...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. Dezember 2009)

meins ist aus dem selben Grund auch gerade beim Volker, aber bedenke bitte das die Jungs nur den Hauptrahmen neu pulvern


----------



## Der_Graf (14. Dezember 2009)

Mir wurde gesagt beides. Aber werd eh nochmal ´ne Mail mit paar Frage schreiben, da lässt sich das dann ja klären. War deine Pulverbeschichtung schon so fertig? Meine das hier vor paar Seiten gelesen zu haben. Die war doch gar nich´ so alt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere!

Grüße


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. Dezember 2009)

ja die sah nach gut 12 Monaten schon lecker Kacke aus, war aber auch nicht nicht die gute Nicolai Pulverbeschichtung


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Dezember 2009)

ohohoh... wenn das der beschichter liest. *deckungsuch*


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. Dezember 2009)

ach was, ist ja auch klar das die Profis von Nicolai filigraner und haltbarer beschichten als so nee Hinterhof Pulverbude


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Dezember 2009)

du giest auch noch öl ins feuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. Dezember 2009)

ich habe mehr so den Eindruck das Du gerade schüttest


----------



## der Digge (14. Dezember 2009)

Nicolai Pulverung bekommt man jedenfalls nich so ma eben klein, ich hab Scheuerstellen von Rahmen am Schaltzug  Aber die kostet ja auch gut was


----------



## schroeti (14. Dezember 2009)

Na denn, Ihr wolltet es so....

Das neue Bike von meinem Sohn Alex:

pic by Artur (Khujand)







Ex-Teambike vom Contiracing-Team! 



Größeres Pic in meinem Album.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. Dezember 2009)

ihh ein UFO   jetzt braucht der Papa auch noch was vernüftiges


----------



## JOHN-DOE (14. Dezember 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> Nicolai Pulverung bekommt man jedenfalls nich so ma eben klein, ich hab Scheuerstellen von Rahmen am Schaltzug



das is ja mal geil


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Dezember 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schroeti (14. Dezember 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ihh ein UFO   jetzt braucht der Papa auch noch was vernüftiges




Naja, ich hol mir dann wohl in 1-2 Jahren ein ION...    schauen wir mal... 

Aber eigentlich bin ich doch zu alt für so ein Zeugs. Hast doch gesehen, was daraus wird, wenn alte Opas in Belgien Hardtail fahren. (Schei$$ Baum ).

Nee, und außerdem mag ich mein GMP, und es mag mich. Unkaputtbar!!


----------



## waschi82 (14. Dezember 2009)

so hier nochmal ein bild meines UFOS in seiner natürlichen umgebung....





(ja es fehlt zur gewichtsoptimierung eine Kettenblattschraube...loctite war ausverkauft ;-) )


----------



## chickenway-user (14. Dezember 2009)

der Digge schrieb:


> Nicolai Pulverung bekommt man jedenfalls nich so ma eben klein, ich hab Scheuerstellen von Rahmen am Schaltzug  Aber die kostet ja auch gut was




An den Bremsschläuchen stört mich das mehr...

Und Steinen hält auch das Nicolai-Pulver nicht stand. Aber gut, bei nem Mountainbike seh ich die Farbe auch eher als Verschleißteil.


----------



## Der_Graf (15. Dezember 2009)

Schickes UFO in orange! Aber Sattel (+Position) mag mir nicht so recht gefallen. Aber wenns taugt 

Hab mal eben schnell mein UFO auseinandergebaut:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vr5WHDxUEdQ"]YouTube- Ufo Demontage.mpg[/ame]


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Dezember 2009)

Der_Graf schrieb:


> das Steuerrohr wieder auf Vordermann gebracht.



hallo  Graf cooles video.  
warum ist dein steuerrohr geweitet. ? 
welchen steursatz hattest du verbaut... ? 
farblich würde ich mich für ein rundes/ruhiges gesamtbild entscheiden.
also hauptrahmen/hinterbau in einer farbe. 



@waschi super u-st... (schöne farbe)


----------



## 3radfahrer (15. Dezember 2009)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ja die sah nach gut 12 Monaten schon lecker Kacke aus, war aber auch nicht nicht die gute Nicolai Pulverbeschichtung



Also die Beschichtung von mir ist top. Jetzt ein Jahr alt und nicht drann, trotz rauen heitzens und einer Alpenüberquerung und da liegen nicht so kleine Steinchen wie hier sondern richtige Brocken. Noch nicht mal Steinschlag hab ich dran. Kannse dich gerne überzeugen. 
Natürlich gibts ein paar kleine Scheuerstellen an den Zügen aber das arbeitet ja auch wie Schmiergelpapier in Verbindung mit Dreck!

Ich kann nur sagen: Wat is der beste Lack, Khujand-Lack! 

Und dann zum Superpreis!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Dezember 2009)

das ging schnell


----------



## Der_Graf (15. Dezember 2009)

Das Steuerrohr is eins von den älteren Modellen, mein UFO ist von 2007 (ohne die Lippe, über die hier schon ab und zu geredet wurde). Dann noch 180 mm SC, das hats anscheinend nicht so vertragen. Hab nen Acros AH-15 R.
Bin am überlegen ob ich mir vllt nen neuen (Reset o.ä.) kauf wenn ich mein UFO wieder hab (John-Doe, weißt du schon wie langs bei dir insgesamt ca. braucht?)
Andererseits, Acros ist ja auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Aber hier werden mir sicherlich viele nen Reset Steuersatz empfehlen, oder  ?


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Dezember 2009)

Der_Graf schrieb:


> Das Steuerrohr is eins von den älteren Modellen, mein UFO ist von 2007 ohne die Lippe.



mein U-ST  is von 2008,- u. auch ohne dieser fischlippe.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Dezember 2009)

der Reset ist super 
das soll bei mir 4-6 Wochen dauern, sind ja jetzt auch ein paar Feiertage dazwischen und so, ich denke das er Mitte Januar hier aufschlägt, so wie damals vor 3 Jahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (15. Dezember 2009)

schroeti schrieb:


> Naja, ich hol mir dann wohl in 1-2 Jahren ein ION...    schauen wir mal...
> Aber eigentlich bin ich doch zu alt für so ein Zeugs.




wir beiden werden uns jeder einen Helius AM Rahmen zulegen.
* is leicht
* fährt rauf u. runter
* is bikepark tauglich
* u. sieht suuper aus....  

für die dicken dinger sind wir wirklich zu alt. 
(aber immer noch ein wenig besser als einige jüngere hier)


----------



## waschi82 (15. Dezember 2009)

na na nicht fremd gehen artur!!


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (15. Dezember 2009)

helius am hört sich gut an .....da bin ich 2010 dabei


----------



## visionthing (15. Dezember 2009)

Nachdem ich hier immer nur mit gelesen und Infos gesammelt habe, stelle ich mein Fluggerät auch mal zur Diskussion.





UFO ST in Rein Orange


----------



## waschi82 (15. Dezember 2009)

cooles bike! nette farbe ;-))) 
(siehe oben....)

welchen lenker fährst du? bin am überlegen meinen zu tauschen...


----------



## visionthing (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin mit einem ganz normalen Truvativ Holzfeller völlig zufrieden. Habe mal so nen super breiten angetestet und obwohl ich recht groß bin hat mir das nicht getaugt.

Die Farbe ist einfach super, wäre es nicht Orange geworden wäre es jetzt Melonengelb. Den schönen Rahmen sollte man ja auch nicht mit ner Tarnfarbe verstecken.


----------



## mikeymark (16. Dezember 2009)

@visionthing
Dein Ufo ist, meiner Meinung nach, absolute Spitzenklasse 
Sieht scharf aus, und ist Top zusammengestellt.

p.s. Dein Helius FR gefällt mir übrigens auch.


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Dezember 2009)

@vision wirklich ein schönes bike+foto.
evtl. dämpfer drehen
andere sattelstütze
ventiel gedönse
u. kettenstrebenschutz. 

@waschi nie im leben gebe  ich mein ufo ab.

@Mr. [email protected] ja ein Helius AM wat schnelles zum  Halde rauf / Halde runna.
zweck kondition usw.


----------



## visionthing (16. Dezember 2009)

Danke, bin mit dem Bike auch ziemlich zufrieden. Bis auf die störrische Boxxer bin ich total zufrieden! Hatte noch nie ein Rad welches so ausgewogen in der Luft hängt. 

@Khujand
sind die 10 Gramm ungefederte Maße wirklich zu merken wenn man den Dämpfer umdreht? Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist wirklich schon ziemlich fertig und die Thompson würde dem Rad sicher auch gut stehen. Was ich jedoch wirklich demnächst austauschen werde sind die Ventilkappen, hab mir extra das letzte mal wieder Schwalbe Schläuche gekauft, um die gelben Kappen los zu werden. 

Ach kennt einer Pedale mit viel Gripp und flachem Querschnitt welche Lager haben die Länger als eine halbe Saison durchhalten? Die Holzfeller waren eine Katastrophe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (16. Dezember 2009)

Mal ganz ehrlich... mir sind gelbe Ventilkappen, die man beim flicken im Wald auch wiederfindet, wenn sie runterfallen, tausendmal lieber als die durchsichtigen, die das "Gesamtbild des Bikes nicht stören" aber dafür dauernd verschwinden ^^


----------



## guru39 (16. Dezember 2009)

visionthing schrieb:


> Ach kennt einer Pedale mit viel Gripp und flachem Querschnitt welche Lager haben die Länger als eine halbe Saison durchhalten? Die Holzfeller waren eine Katastrophe.









geiles Rad 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## mikeymark (16. Dezember 2009)

@ visionthing
Ich hab den Dämpfer bei mir auch umgedreht.
Dabei geht es mir nicht um die Optik, sondern mehr darum, das wenn das bike länger steht, das sich dann das Öl an der Dichtung sammelt, und somit schön geschmeidig bleibt und auf den ersten Metern besser anspricht.


Ein Helius AM werde ich mir auch 2010 noch zulegen! 
Jetzt würde mich mal interessieren mit was für ein Fahrwerk ihr den Rahmen fahren werdet?
Für meine Zwecke, überwiegend Tagestouren und leichtes Enduro, habe ich mir gedacht das ich eine RS-Revelation U-turn und den RS-Monarch 4.2 verbauen werde.


----------



## waschi82 (16. Dezember 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> @waschi nie im leben gebe  ich mein ufo ab.



puuuhhh.....ich dacht schon....freu mich mal mit dir zu fahren! 
eventuell zum frühjahr wenns wetter besser wird...man könnte ja auch 
mal ne UFO tour starten? von user zu user? jeder zeigt seinen hometrail den buddies ausm forum


----------



## chickenway-user (16. Dezember 2009)

waschi82 schrieb:


> puuuhhh.....ich dacht schon....freu mich mal mit dir zu fahren!
> eventuell zum frühjahr wenns wetter besser wird...man könnte ja auch
> mal ne UFO tour starten? von user zu user? jeder zeigt seinen hometrail den buddies ausm forum



Und je weiter man kommt um so mehr Mitfahrer prügeln sich ums Sofa...

Also ich wär dabei, mein UFO besteht allerdings bis jetzt nur aus zwei Vorseriendämpferschlittendingern.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Dezember 2009)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Ein Helius AM werde ich mir auch 2010 noch zulegen!



bin auch dabei...  

das Helius AM ist für luftdämpfer konzipiert,- mein rahmen wird mit Fox-DHX Air. Dämpfer kommen. 
bin schon probegefahren,- einfach traumhaft. 

@waschi klaa,- 
ihr kommt mal zu uns aufe halde,- u. wir kommen mal zu euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerfahrer (17. Dezember 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> geiles Rad
> 
> Gruß Guru.



dann doch eher die hier von Specialized:




die nc-17 haben ein arg kleine aufstandsfläche, die noch dazu zu nah an der kurbel ist und etwas zu kurze pins. Die Lager und das Gewicht sind allerdings sehr .gut


----------



## guru39 (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde mir schon aus Prinzip nichts von Speiseeis ans Rad schrauben


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (17. Dezember 2009)

das ist kein sachliches aber nachvollziehbares argument


----------



## stuk (17. Dezember 2009)

die nc 17 suspin 3 s-pro haben in Kombination mit 5.10Schuhen sehr sehr guten gripp, man fühlt sich fast eingeklickt. für kleine Änderungen der Fußstellung muss man den Fuss schon aktiv anheben. zu schmal find ich sie trotz der klobiegen 5.10 nicht.
ich finds se klasse und lager sind top, gewicht gering, flach und schön sind sie auch.
aber schluß jetzt und mehr ufos hier
mfg


----------



## visionthing (17. Dezember 2009)

hmm ich muss sie mir wohl einfach mal anschauen. Flach und viel Aufstandsfläche sind mir schon sehr wichtig.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Dezember 2009)

visionthing schrieb:


> .Boxxer 2010 die teuerste Starrgabel, die ich jemals hatte.



du solltest mal öl nachfüllen,-u. danach ordentlich einfahren.

is doch bekannt...


----------



## visionthing (17. Dezember 2009)

Sie wurde schon zig mal befüllt und war schon bei Hartje. Mal davon abgesehen das es sicher nicht an fehlendem Öl liegt wenn die Gabel blockiert und nur noch 0,5 mm Federweg bereit stellt.
Aber darum geht es ja hier nicht und meine Gabel läuft auch wieder besser, wenn auch nicht besonders gut.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Dezember 2009)

visionthing schrieb:


> Sie wurde schon zig mal befüllt und war schon bei Hartje. Mal davon abgesehen das es sicher nicht an fehlendem Öl liegt wenn die Gabel blockiert und nur noch 0,5 mm Federweg bereit stellt.
> Aber darum geht es ja hier nicht und meine Gabel läuft auch wieder besser, wenn auch nicht besonders gut.



einige hier sprechen von einer langen einfahrzeit...


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (17. Dezember 2009)

um auf die pulverbeschichtung nochmal zu kommen.....also ich bin zwar überzeugter nicolai fahrer aber die pulverung kann jetzt nicht so viel.... zur zeit hab ich auf meinem ion eine vom khujand drauf und da muss ich sagen das sie zwar nicht so dünn ist, aber sie ist auf jedenfall vom härtegrad her besser. klar kratzer bekommt man in jede pulverung, aber auf dem ufo hab ich eine orginale und die bekommt ganz klar mehr kratzer und schneller als die nachträgliche


----------



## ins (17. Dezember 2009)

Hatte bei meinem Helius auch ein paar Kratzer, konnte ich aber alle rauspolieren. Bei Steinschlägen und Lackplatzern siehts da ja anders aus, aber da hab ich mit der Nicolai Lackierung keinerlei Probleme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumpelheinzchen (18. Dezember 2009)

Sagt mal, mach ich was falsch?

Lt. dem PDF vom 2010 UFO ST beträgt der Sattelstützendurchmesser bei Grösse M 30,9 mm. Jetzt finde ich aber keine Klemme in dieser Grösse.

Ist damit nur der Innere Durchmesser gemeint und man muss die Wandstärke vom Sattelrohr noch mit dazu Rechnen? Ist doch Quatsch, oder?


----------



## visionthing (18. Dezember 2009)

Du brauchst ne Klemme für das Außenmaß also 34,9.


----------



## Kunstflieger (18. Dezember 2009)

rumpelheinzchen schrieb:


> Ist damit nur der Innere Durchmesser gemeint und man muss die Wandstärke vom Sattelrohr noch mit dazu Rechnen?



 Richtig !!!


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (18. Dezember 2009)

Oh mann... Sowas kann man nicht dazuschreiben....


----------



## waschi82 (19. Dezember 2009)

die angaben in der PDF sind falsch! habe auch ne falsche sattelstütze hier liegen! unbedingt auch den innendurchmesser nachmessen! ich hab ne stütze in 30,9 bestellt und das ufo hatte dann aber nur 30,0 als es bei mir war...also aufappsen ;-)


----------



## Der_Graf (30. Dezember 2009)

So, mein UFO ist jetzt (endlich) abgeschickt. Aber hat ja keine Eile. Und Farbe werdet ihr dann auch sehen, ich bin mal gespannt


----------



## waschi82 (30. Dezember 2009)

ich auch ;-)


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Dezember 2009)

meins müsste Anfang des neuen Jahres wieder zurück sein, ich bin schon voll auf Entzug und freue ich schon auf das auspacken und aufbauen


----------



## Der_Graf (30. Dezember 2009)

hehe ich auch, das wird n fest . Nur wirds bei mir wahrscheinlich noch ein wenig dauern. [Dann hab ich wenigstens Zeit um aufs Abi zu lernen..   ]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (31. Dezember 2009)

SOO dann mal nen juten RUTSCH an alle UFO Fahrer!!!
Ride on in 2010 !


----------



## "Sebastian" (2. Januar 2010)

02.01.2010

Rahmen: Nicolai UFO ST schwarz elox
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 mit Feder 450*2,75
Gabel: Boxxer Team 2010 (2. Generation)
Steuersatz: Reset WAN.5
Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR 09 203mm
Vorbau: Sunline V1 DH 40mm
Lenker: Sunline V1 OS 745mm
Griffe: Oury
Schalthebel: SRAM X9 
Schaltwerk: SRAM X9
Kasette: SRAM PG970
Kette: SRAM PC951
Kurbel: Shimano Saint 
Innenlager: Shimano Saint
Pedale: NC17 SUD-Pin 2 S-Pro
Kettenführung: E.13 DRS
Sattelstütze: Truvativ Team Double Clamp
Sattel: FUNN
Naben: Veltec DH
Speichen: DT 2.0
Felgen: Sun
Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2,35 Gooey Glue
Schläuche: Schwalbe AV 14


----------



## Simbl (2. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön! Gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (2. Januar 2010)

Ahhh, endlich ´mal eines ohne schwuchtelweiß............


----------



## taff äs häll (3. Januar 2010)

Mein Schätzchen mit neuem SLR TT Sattel und nem Reverse Flatbar 








Greez

Phil


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. Januar 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (3. Januar 2010)

Das Vieh hat zuviel Rise ;-)

Aber fahren tut der Flatbar sich wirklich angenehm!

Greez

Phil


----------



## Der_Graf (3. Januar 2010)

Aah, Johns Ufo ist wieder da


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. Januar 2010)




----------



## Omegar (8. Januar 2010)

Ich bin gerade dabei mein UFO wieder fit zu machen. Ich muss nur noch das nötige Kleingeld für HR-Cleg und den Vivid zusammenkratzen. 
Weis jemand wie teuer die Buchsen für den Vivid bei Nicolai sind?
Außerdem mache ich mir gedanken wegen der Federhärte. Bei meinem X-Fusion habe ich ne 450er, allerdings ist mir aufgefallen das mein Dropstop-Gummi ziemlich kaputt ist. Ich wiege mit Montur ca 71 bis 72 kg und überlege, ob eine 500er nicht vieleicht sinnvol sein könnte? Weis jemand Rat?


----------



## bike-it-easy (8. Januar 2010)

Omegar schrieb:


> Weis jemand wie teuer die Buchsen fÃ¼r den Vivid bei Nicolai sind?



30 â¬


GruÃ

bike-it-easy


----------



## JOHN-DOE (8. Januar 2010)

Mist, ich habe meine gerade für 5 Euro verkauft


----------



## taff äs häll (8. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich hatte bei meinem X-Fusion Dämpfer auch eine 450er Feder, in Kombination mit dem Dämpfer fand ich das hintere Fahrwerk damit total versaut... Es fühlte sich eher bockhart an, schlug aber bei größeren Schlägen fast immer durch, da der Dämpfer auch keine Druckstufenregelung besitzt!

Spar dir das Geld für eine neue Feder wenn du dir eh einen Vivid leisten möchtest!

Zumal ich eine 550er Feder mit 96Kilo im Vivid fahre! Da sollte eine 450er normalerweise für dich reichen 

Greez

Phil


----------



## Friereider (10. Januar 2010)

hi Leute
welche Gabel findet ihr besser?Die MZ 888 rcv von 08 oder die aktuelle von 10.?Oder sind die relativ gleich?


----------



## taff äs häll (10. Januar 2010)

Hi,

Die Boxxer Team von 2010 ;-) 

Greez

Phil


----------



## Omegar (10. Januar 2010)

Der Vivid kommt auf jeden fall rein. Meine Frage bezog sich auf die Federhärte für die des Vivid. Gibt es hier denn jemanden der mit Montur auch etwa 72 kg wiegt, der mir weiterhelfen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (10. Januar 2010)

Ich würde sagen 400er oder 450er Härte  Je nach Fahrstil und Belieben!

Greez

Phil


----------



## "Sebastian" (10. Januar 2010)

Ich wieg ohne Montur 68 kg, hab momentan die 450er Feder im Vivid und auf komplett weich gestellt ist es okay.

Damit ich aber noch mehr Spielraum hab kommt bei mir jetzt auch eine 400er rein


----------



## taff äs häll (11. Januar 2010)

Mal ein vernünftiges Foto von dem momentan Stand meiner Untertasse 





Partlist:

Nicolai UFO ST in Medium
Rock Shox Boxxer Race 2010
Rock Shox Vivid 5.1
Saint Kurbel mit Innenlager
Saint SS Schaltwerk mit Saint Shifter
MRP G2 Kettenführung
NC 17 S-III Pro Pedale
Formula The One mit 200mm Scheiben
Thomson Elite Sattelstütze
Hope Sattelklemme
Selle Italia SLR TT
Sixpack Splitz Vorbau
Reverse Fli Bar XXL als Flatbarversion
Odi Ruffian Griffe
Reset Wan.5 Steuersatz
Maxxis High Roller vorne
Maxxis Minion R hinten
Schwalbe Freeride Schläuche
Sram PG-970 DH Kassette
Sram PC 991 Kette

Gewicht liegt irgendwo um die 18,4 Kilo 

Es folgt noch ein neuer LRS (Hope Pro2 Naben mit Mavic EX721 Felgen)

Greez

Phil


----------



## waschi82 (11. Januar 2010)

lecker! aber zu sauber!!!


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. Januar 2010)

Flatbar


----------



## Blackstyle (11. Januar 2010)

Klasse, find ich super


----------



## Omegar (12. Januar 2010)

sehr schönes Rad taff äs häll. Einzig mit Flatbars in deiser Breite kann ich mich nicht anfreunden.

Hat hier irgendjemand Nicolai-Buchsen für UFO-ST und Vivid?


----------



## taff äs häll (12. Januar 2010)

Kleine Erläuterung zum Flatbar ;-)

Also ich bin am Anfang nen Holzfeller in 700mm breite und 50mm Rise gefahren, das war zum kotzen.... 

Vor allem weils Ufo da noch den hohen Steuersatz aus dem Hause Nicolai hatte und mit der hohen Gabelkrone noch höher baute...

Da war Kurvenkontrolle eher mangelnd 

Dann bin ich auf nen Truvativ BooBar mit 20mm Rise und 780mm Breite umgestiegen... 

Von der Breite war ich nach der ersten Ausfahrt wirklich begeistert! Das gab ein sehr gutes Kurvengefühl und fühlte sich einfach gut an...

Dann hab ich die Front noch weiter abgesenkt mit nem Reset Wan.5 Steuersatz, damit war dann auch die flache Boxxerbrücke möglich....

Das war dann von der reinen Position auf dem Bike schon sehr Ideal und der Flatbar war einfach  nur ein Test obs noch ein Ticken besseres Gefühl bringt... -> Meiner Meinung nach sehr schönes Fahrgefühl, auch wenns erstmal gewöhnungsbedürftig ist!

Soviel zum Flatbar ;-) 

Greez

Phil


----------



## Omegar (12. Januar 2010)

Ein Lenker ist wie ein Sattel... nicht jedem Hintern gefällt der gleiche Sattel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 85622 (12. Januar 2010)

hmm ich würd flatbar auch gerne ma probieren


----------



## Deleted 85622 (12. Januar 2010)

fertighttp://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/550930
ich weiß nich endweder mag das programm mich nich oda ich bin zu doof kriegs einfach nich hin nen bild reinzupacken sorry


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. Januar 2010)

taxindriver schrieb:


> hmm ich würd flatbar auch gerne ma probieren



Nicht Nachdenken, Machen ! 

Ich habe auch von einem Holzfeller 50mm Rise auf einen Sunline V1 Flatbar umgebaut und bin begeistert


----------



## Deleted 85622 (12. Januar 2010)

sunline flatbar??? hab grad geguckt es gibt von sunline nen flatbar für cc also nee dann nen reverse aba kein cc lenker


----------



## Kunstflieger (12. Januar 2010)

CC Lenker ? in 762mm ? 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...-V1-Oversize-Flatbar-Lenker-318mm::17583.html


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Januar 2010)

taxindriver schrieb:


> fertigkriegs einfach nich hin nen bild reinzupacken sorry



einfach statt dem "*URL*" ein "*IMG*" einsetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (13. Januar 2010)

Sunline V1 OS nennt sich das gute Stück ;-) Ist aber nen DH / FR Lenker!

Ich finde Dinge wie Lenker zu testen sind auf jeden Fall lohnenswert, zumal sie nicht wirkich kostenintensiv in Vergleich zu anderen Parts sind!

@ Taxindriver:

Ich würde die roten Schriftzüge entweder cleanen, wie bei meinem UFO, oder aber gegen weiße Schriftzüge tauschen ;-) 

Und vllt. mal ein Bild von der Antriebsseite ;-)

Ansonsten sehr schick!

Greez

Phil


----------



## pSyCHO-bUnnY (14. Januar 2010)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hatte bei meinem X-Fusion Dämpfer auch eine 450er Feder, in Kombination mit dem Dämpfer fand ich das hintere Fahrwerk damit total versaut... Es fühlte sich eher bockhart an, schlug aber bei größeren Schlägen fast immer durch, da der Dämpfer auch keine Druckstufenregelung besitzt!
> 
> ...



Ich kann das nur bestätigen. Mit dem X-Fusion Dämpfer und seiner 450 Feder war mein Dämpfer auch bock hart. Mit meinen 85kg hab ich nicht mal 10% Sag bekommen.

Jetzt fahre ich nen DHX 5.0 (400er Feder) und suche gerade auch noch die richtige Feder härte. Bei der 400er Stimmt der sag schon aber es ist mir einfach zu weich.

Gruß

psycho


----------



## Deleted 85622 (14. Januar 2010)

so jetz maln schöneres bild von meinem ufo http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/551953  bild geht nih hochzuladen-.- auch mit IMG-.-


----------



## softbiker (14. Januar 2010)

Das liegt daran das die Größe der Datei wahrscheinlich das zulässige Format überschreitet. Lad dir tinypic runter damit geht das supereasy


----------



## guru39 (14. Januar 2010)




----------



## Der_Graf (15. Januar 2010)

Ouh Yeah, grade hab ich mal wieder bemerkt, dass ich glaub mein Leben lang bei Nicolai bleiben werd^^. 

Hab eben mit denen telefoniert, weil ich ja mein UFO eingeschickt hab´. Hab nochmal alles wegen der Farbe abgeklärt und mir wurde erklärt was alles am Rahmen gemacht wird:

Steuerrohr-Verstärkung angeschweißt
Hinterbau-Verstärkung angeschweißt
Verstärkung zwischen Unterrohr und Tretlager wird angeschweißt (is ab den 2010er Modellen so)

Super super netter Service, ein riesen  !!!


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Januar 2010)

Der_Graf schrieb:


> Super super netter Service, ein riesen  !!!



nur so kennt man -N-  

wobei die wartezeit mitlerweile weit weg von gut u. böse ist


----------



## Der_Graf (15. Januar 2010)

Na und, ist doch Winter  Bei mir wirds wahrscheinlich 4 Wochen dauern. Man hat ja nicht umsonst noch 2 andere Bikes 

Hier sieht man gut am Neuen (Rot-Grau) die Schweißnaht rechts neben der Bananen Lagerklemmung
Wär mir vorher gar nicht aufgefallen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. Januar 2010)

Das Gusset im Tretlagerbereich gibt es schon länger, ich bekomme das aber auch jetzt nachträglich eingeschweißt  finde ich super geil das die den kompletten Rahmen auf den neusten Stand bringen


----------



## KHUJAND (15. Januar 2010)

*garantie missachtung*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (15. Januar 2010)

hab gerade das neue ufo st geordert kw 09


----------



## Team Nicolai (15. Januar 2010)

ufo ds auch lecker


----------



## Luggi Lug (15. Januar 2010)

Yeah Arthur, gib ihm. ich werd diesen dreckfänger nicht vermissen.


----------



## waschi82 (15. Januar 2010)

ab den turm!


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Januar 2010)

Luggi Lug schrieb:


> Yeah Arthur, gib ihm. ich werd diesen dreckfänger nicht vermissen.



is schon absolut plan,- da wirs´du nie mehr was von sehen.


----------



## Der_Graf (17. Januar 2010)

Wie würde eigentlich ein UFO mit der Manitou Dorado aussehen? was meint ihr^^?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Januar 2010)

altes oder neues Modell ?


----------



## Der_Graf (18. Januar 2010)

Die Neue. Gibts doch entweder so in schwarz/blau oder gold/schwarz carbon oder so wenn ich mich nicht irre. Mich würds voll interessieren, war gestern son spontaner Einfall


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Januar 2010)

die neue dürfte rein Optisch ein bisschen viel sein, so wie bei den Fox 40, rein von der Funktion her hört man ja viel Gutes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graf (18. Januar 2010)

Ah. Ich hab immer gedacht die sei ein wenig dünner, aber egal. Werd mir eh keine leisten können 

Hier im UFO Thread is zur Zeit echt wenig los..
Aber wartet ab, wenn Johns und mein UFO kommen...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Januar 2010)

jo dann gibbet wieder jede Woche ein neues Foto


----------



## waschi82 (19. Januar 2010)

ja ja is ja gut! werd am we mal foddos machen! hat ne neue sattelstütze und 2 kilo dreck gegeben!


----------



## "Sebastian" (20. Januar 2010)

Die Untertasse ('10er) hat ISCG old, oder?!


----------



## pfalz (20. Januar 2010)

UFO: ja!


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (26. Januar 2010)

*Panik macht sich breit*^^

Muss man sich jetzt Gedanken machen, dass es bei den UFO ST`s für KW09 Lieferschwierigkeiten gibt?

http://https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0Aho4mKeuwSYGdE16MFVqV0o5Q0x0ZnhSUVV5MzBoRGc&hl=de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (26. Januar 2010)

Ich interpretier das als die verbleibende freie Anzahl... also wieviel Rahmen aus der Woche noch nicht vorbestellt sind. Ergo... da ist jetzt voll, da geht nix mehr ;-)


----------



## rumpelheinzchen (27. Januar 2010)

OK, so kann das natürlich auch interpretiert werden. 
Ich war kurz vor der Panik als ich bei available ROT und NULL sehe. Ich hab nämlich mir so einen Hobel geordert und warte auf das Ding.


----------



## waschi82 (27. Januar 2010)

geht da wohl eher um verfügbare also freie rahmen! deiner sollte bei den nicht verfügbaren dabei sein ;-)


----------



## Wheelsiderider (31. Januar 2010)

Ich brauch für mein UFO ST nen neuen Steuersatz.

Kann man da nen Semi integrierten nehmen? Oder ist das nicht erlaubt?

Hat sonst jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Ufo und dem Sunline V1 1,5'' Reduzierer


----------



## taff äs häll (31. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ein semi integrierter Steuersatz funktioniert glaub ich nicht? Habe da aber keine genaue Ahnung...

Sonst mein Tipp und ich denke auch der vieler anderer:

Reset Wan.5

Qualität und schöne optik, damit geht auch die flache Brücke der Boxxer ;-)

Greez

Phil


----------



## pfalz (31. Januar 2010)

Zum Sunline kann ich leider nichts sagen, stand aber damals auch vor der Wahl und hab mich für den Reset WAN.5 entschieden.

Ansonsten:
Reset WAN .5 shorty
Acros Ai-25

die letzten beiden sind auf jeden Fall semi-integrierte Reduziersteuersätze


----------



## taff äs häll (2. Februar 2010)

Hi Guys,

zwei Fragen:

Erstens:

Ich fahre momentan in der Boxxer 2010 Race die Standard Feder, also die rote Feder für ein Gewicht von 72 bist 81 Kg...

Ich wiege um die 90 Kg, laut Tabelle müsste ich also die blaue Feder fahren.

Ich hab beide Federn ausprobiert, die rote nutze ich voll aus, die blaue bietet noch Reserven... 

An die blaue Feder gewöhnen oder auf die Tabelle von Rock Shox pfeifen? 

Zweitens:

Welcher Reifen für Matschbedigungen wie sie nach dem schmelzen des Schnees zu erwarten sind? Wetscream oder Swampthing? Welche Mischung? 

Greez

Phil


----------



## pfalz (2. Februar 2010)

Ich wiege knapp 90 und fahr auch lieber die rote...


----------



## Kunstflieger (2. Februar 2010)

Nimm bei schlechten Bedingungen lieber die Weiche und bei guten die Harte. 
Schau Dir mal die Rain King an. Rollen zwar wie Kaugummi halten aber besser wie die genannten.


----------



## enemy111 (2. Februar 2010)

Das 2008er Ufo St hat braucht eine Sattelstützenbreite von 30,9mm, wie bei dem 2010, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (2. Februar 2010)

Ich wiege auch 70kg ohne alles und fahr die gelbe, also auch leichter als vorgegeben.


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (2. Februar 2010)

Mal ne Frage, ich würde mir gerne eine neue Gabel kaufen da ich meine Totem Zerstört habe^^ Ich bin da an 2 Modellen dran und zwar an ner manitou travis von 2006 und ner boxxer team von 08. tendentiell ist die boxxer ja immer ne gute wahl aber ich würde auch echt gerne mal eine manitou ausprobieren, zumal sie auch um einiges billiger ist. was haltet ihr davon? in erster linie sollte meine gabel unkaputtbar sein!


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (2. Februar 2010)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Welcher Reifen für Matschbedigungen wie sie nach dem schmelzen des Schnees zu erwarten sind? Wetscream oder Swampthing? Welche Mischung?
> 
> Phil


 
Also ich persönlich tendiere immer zum Wetscream! Wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat ist der echt unschlagbar! Breiteste Ausführung ist immernoch recht schmal (maxxis halt) und wenn dus richtig wissen willst würde ich sogar die 42a Mischung nehmen, 60a reicht aber auch!
Swampthing halte ich für Quatsch und bei conti Schlappen kann ich nicht mitreden.


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Februar 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Das 2008er Ufo St hat braucht eine Sattelstützenbreite von 30,9mm, wie bei dem 2010, oder ?



es war immer 30,0 .


----------



## ins (2. Februar 2010)

Würde gerade bei Minusgraden eher die 60a Mischung nehmen, da die weicheren Mischungen bei Maxxis extrem verhärten.


----------



## Wheelsiderider (2. Februar 2010)

@ Khujand:

30,0?

Also wurde das für 2010 geändert? Das aktuelle Tech Sheet sagt 30,9mm


----------



## enemy111 (2. Februar 2010)

..Im Tech Teil steht 30,9..?!


----------



## Be-z-z-z-te (2. Februar 2010)

Da hilft nur der gute, alte, digitale Messschieber!


----------



## Wheelsiderider (2. Februar 2010)

@enemy: 

im 2010er ja. bzw ab Größe XL 30,0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (2. Februar 2010)

das mit den Sattelstützen ist im Moment so nee Sache  am besten bei Nicolai nach fragen, es wird wohl beides gemacht 30,0 und 30,9mm


----------



## CaLgOn (2. Februar 2010)

Be-z-z-z-te schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, ich würde mir gerne eine neue Gabel kaufen da ich meine Totem Zerstört habe^^ Ich bin da an 2 Modellen dran und zwar an ner manitou travis von 2006 und ner boxxer team von 08. tendentiell ist die boxxer ja immer ne gute wahl aber ich würde auch echt gerne mal eine manitou ausprobieren, zumal sie auch um einiges billiger ist. was haltet ihr davon? in erster linie sollte meine gabel unkaputtbar sein!



Also ich hatte jetzt 2 mal die Travis (180mm und 203mm) und einmal die Boxxer (Race). Die erste Travis war eine 2006er, da ging 2 mal die Zugstufe kaputt. Allerdings war die Reperatur schnell erledigt und ich hatte die Gabel fix wieder in der Hand. Die Travis hat ein traum Ansprechverhalten, allerdings empfand ich die Druckstufe immer als ziemlich uneffektiv und auch mit voll reingedrehter D-Stufe, war keine große Verbesserung spürbar. Insgesamt eine sehr lineare Gabel, trotzdem hatte ich wenig merkbare Durchschläge.

Travis Nummer 2 war eine 203mm (2007) mit Akira Gold Tuning und ganz klar die beste Gabel, die ich jemals hatte. Es geht einfach nichts über eine speziell auf dich abgestimmte Gabel Die Druckstufen Dämpfung war deutlich verbessert und die Gabel hat sich etwas straffer angefühlt, ohne ihr geiles Ansprechen zu verlieren. Probleme mit Defekten hatte ich beim 2007er Jahrgang nie.

Die Boxxer war out of the Box mMn etwas besser als die normale Travis, da die Druckstufe einfach effektiver gearbeitet hat. Die Druckstufe ist mit 6 Klicks (2008er Model?) verstellbar, bin die Gabel jedoch immer mit max. 1-2 Klicks gefahren, da die Druckstufe wie gesagt im Gegensatz zur Travis sehr deutlich zu spüren war.

Jetzt ist die Frage, was sollen die Gabeln kosten? Travis + Akira Gold Tuning = Boxxer Preis, dann nehm die Travis + Tuning. Einfach unschlagbar. Kostet die Boxxer nur ein wenig mehr, dann nehm die Boxxer. Handelt es sich bei der Travis allerdings um eine AIR Intrinsic (Dämpfung wird durch eine Luftkammer unterstützt), so würde ich zur Travis greifen

EDIT: Das sind alles subjektive Empfindungen eines Nicht-Worldcupfahrers. Beide Travis Modelle waren TPC+ und sind nicht mit der Air-Intrinsic zu vergleichen. Die Boxxer war eine 2008er und ist ebenfalls nicht mit einer 2010er zu vergleichen.

Bei Fehlkauf bin ich nicht haftbar!


----------



## enemy111 (3. Februar 2010)

Auf meiner alten Sattelstütze steht 30,0 mm..
Und die die ich mir bestellen wollte, gibt´s nicht mehr in 30,0, nur noch 30,9.
Sollte villeicht mal Nicolai aktualisieren oder so.. :-/


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Februar 2010)

enemy111 schrieb:


> Auf meiner alten Sattelstütze steht 30,0 mm..
> Und die die ich mir bestellen wollte, gibt´s nicht mehr in 30,0, nur noch 30,9.
> Sollte villeicht mal Nicolai aktualisieren oder so.. :-/



H u. S hat die dinger gerade ziemlich günstig raus.
klick--> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m385/pdmanufacturer.html?mfid=385


----------



## enemy111 (3. Februar 2010)

Da wo ich es kaufen würde, würde ich I Beam Stütze + Sattel für 62 Euro, NEU kriegen..  normal 120-140 tacken..
sowas ist ärgerlich..

danke khujand


----------



## Wheelsiderider (3. Februar 2010)

Wo kriegst du die SDG Combo denn für den Preis?

Gerne per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (3. Februar 2010)

> wo kriegst du die sdg combo denn für den preis?
> 
> Gerne per pn


----------



## Wheelsiderider (3. Februar 2010)

???


----------



## waschi82 (3. Februar 2010)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> das mit den Sattelstützen ist im Moment so nee Sache  am besten bei Nicolai nach fragen, es wird wohl beides gemacht 30,0 und 30,9mm


 
WORD !!!

Ach ja: verdaMMtes Mistwetter!!!


----------



## pfalz (3. Februar 2010)

@Wheelsiderider

na, ich wills ooch wissen


----------



## ins (4. Februar 2010)

Bevor er hier hunderte PMs schreiben muss, die gibts bei CRC.


----------



## Deleted 85622 (5. Februar 2010)

my ufo http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/5/6/2/2/_/medium/CIMG1528.JPG?0
ich kann einfach kein bild hochladen es geht nicht!


----------



## guru39 (5. Februar 2010)

taxindriver schrieb:


> ich kann einfach kein bild hochladen es geht nicht!




s´geht doch


----------



## Deleted 85622 (5. Februar 2010)

bei mir nicht danke


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Februar 2010)

ich habe Dir mal ein howto gemacht:


----------



## guru39 (6. Februar 2010)

alles Gute Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Februar 2010)

danke Rainer


----------



## "Sebastian" (6. Februar 2010)

Beste Glückwünsche aus Heidelberg auch von mir!


----------



## CaLgOn (6. Februar 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute


----------



## pfalz (6. Februar 2010)

Happy Börsday!!


----------



## ins (6. Februar 2010)

Alles Gute!


----------



## psc1 (6. Februar 2010)

na dann, von mir auch alles Gute (unbekannter Weise) ;-)


----------



## Deleted 85622 (6. Februar 2010)

geil das is ja hammer von mir auch alles gute ;-)


----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Februar 2010)

er kann es 

vielen Dank die Herren ich schmeiss nee Runde


----------



## waschi82 (6. Februar 2010)

ja glückwunsch John! allet jute!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (6. Februar 2010)

danke  ich habe ich schon sehr männlich mit Baileys abgefüllt


----------



## waschi82 (7. Februar 2010)

geht schon klar...hauptsache auf dem bike wird gerockt ;-)


----------



## JOHN-DOE (8. Februar 2010)

es kommt nach hause


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Februar 2010)




----------



## hands diamond (9. Februar 2010)

D.h. Du stehst seit 5:40 wartend vor der Haustüre?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Februar 2010)

leider nein, ich sitze in der Schule  aber meine Nachbarin steht bereit und wenn alles gut geht habe ich das gute Stück dann gegen 16:00h 

aber wenn ich frei hätte würde ich durchgehend am Fenster stehen und schaun ob ich die braune Karre schon sehen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (9. Februar 2010)

und und und???


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Februar 2010)

soeben fertig geworden, sehr geiler Job von den Jungs aus Lübbrechtsen  Bilder mache ich heute aber keine mehr


----------



## waschi82 (9. Februar 2010)

hmmmm.......schade!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (9. Februar 2010)




----------



## Kunstflieger (10. Februar 2010)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


>



Bilder !!!


----------



## Omegar (10. Februar 2010)

Jetzt sofort!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Februar 2010)

zu dunkel  aber is ja eh das selbe Rad wie vorher nur mit mehr Gussets


----------



## Omegar (10. Februar 2010)

dann zeig uns halt die Gussets. Verdammt nochmal...
Außerdem ist dein UFO immer ein Foto wert!


----------



## waschi82 (10. Februar 2010)

man man man..wo isset?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Februar 2010)

ok, ich versuche es, ist aber für einen Talent losen Knipser im Dunkeln nicht so einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Februar 2010)

so schön wie eh und je:





eigentlich wollte ich für den Falco ein unpacking Video machen, ich konnte mich aber nicht mehr bremsen 

Der Grund für das einschicken des Rahmens war ja das durch lang hubige Single Crown fahren, laienhaftes Steuersätze und Reduzierhülsen umpressen und hohes Fahrergewicht mit 200mm Gabel ovalisiertes Steuerrohr.

Die Herren von Nicolai haben das ganze völlig unkompliziert und Kosten frei auf Garantie abgewickelt, vielen Dank noch mal dafür an dieser Stelle 

Statt nur das Steuerrohr zu reparieren und die Gussets zur Verstärkung an zu schweißen, haben die Jungs auch das ein und auspressen des Resets, die neuen Gussets im Tretlagerbereich,  2 neue Schwingenlager, 2 neue Klemmbananen, komplett neue Schrauben und Gewindehülsen, ein paar Dämpferschrauben und Buchsen und natürlich die geile 1A Pulverbeschichtung und Decals übernommen. EDIT und die "alten" Lager Klemmbananen und Schrauben haben sie natürlich auch noch mit geschickt 

Kostenpunkt: noppes  qualität: Porno und alles in der angegebenen Zeit +- ein paar Tage.

Tretlagerbereich:













Steuerrohr:









extra heavy duty love


----------



## bobtailoner (10. Februar 2010)

ist das jetzt auf deinen speziellen wunsch so verstärkt worden oder ist das der 2010 style?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Februar 2010)

Das Steuerrohr bekommt man wohl wenn das serienmäßige aufgibt, die anderen Gussets sind so weit ich weiß seit Anfang/Mitte 2009, Serie.


----------



## pfalz (10. Februar 2010)

hmmm... legga, legga, legga, legga Teil....

nur hätt ich das Reset-Logo nach vorne gemacht....


----------



## JOHN-DOE (10. Februar 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> nur hätt ich das Reset-Logo nach vorne gemacht....



hatte ich auch immer so, aber funktioniert ja trotzdem


----------



## Omegar (11. Februar 2010)

Die Verstärkung am Steuerrohrbereich habe ich bei meinem 07er UFO auch. Dahmals waren das Steuerrohr noch dünwandiger und habe sich wohl bei einigen, die langhubige singlecrown-Gabeln fahren, geweitet. Um dies einfach zu lösen wurde dann bei den bereits produzierten Rahmen einfach dieser Ring drumgeschweißt. Sie haben dann aber bei den neuen Modellen einfach den Außendurchmesser des Rohrs erhöht. Bei John-Does Rahmen haben sie jetzt zum selben Mittel gegriffen.
Das wurde im alten Untertassen Thread schonmal diskutiert.

ganz nebenbei: Schwarz ist doch eine Farbe!!! wie immer super anzusehen...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. Februar 2010)

so schauts, ich habe jetzt das "dicke" konifizierte Steuerrohr + Verstärkung


----------



## enemy111 (11. Februar 2010)

Wie stark muss die Stange unter dem Dämpfer reingedreht werden ?
Mir ist vor ein paar Tagen aufgefallen, dass sie komischer Weise sehr locker und weit draussen war..


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. Februar 2010)

3 Nm also lauwarm  gegen das lockern hilft wieder lösbarer Schraubenkleber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (11. Februar 2010)

> "dicke" konifizierte Steuerrohr + Verstärkung



Yeah, go big!


----------



## taff äs häll (13. Februar 2010)

Es ist vollendet.... Mir fällt nichts mehr ein  

Ich bin zufrieden... Schreckliches Gefühl, keine Projekte mehr im Winter 





Greez

Phil


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Februar 2010)

der Trendbar geht mir nicht durch den Hals  aber sonst sehr geiles Teil


----------



## der Digge (13. Februar 2010)

würde noch (wenn ich das richtig sehe und der rahmen matt ist) schwarz glanz decals drauf machen (sonst andersrum).


----------



## stuk (13. Februar 2010)

yeah  geile karre,
mir würde auch nix mehr einfallen, alles andere würde nur verschlimmbessern.
technisch und optisch suuuuuuper, glückwunsch und viel spaß damit
mfg


----------



## Simbl (13. Februar 2010)

Was issen das für ein Vorbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (13. Februar 2010)

@ John-Doe:

Deinen Standpunkt versteh ich eigentlich sehr gut ;-) 

Fand Flatbars persönlich auch immer sehr ätzend, aber wie bereits an anderer Stelle geschrieben, ich fands fahrtechnisch halt mit weniger Rise immer angenehmer...

Bleibt aber auch jedem selbst überlassen! ;-)

@ Simbl:

Das ist nen Sixpack Splitz Direct Mount Vorbau ;-) 

Greez

Phil


----------



## JOHN-DOE (13. Februar 2010)

mir ist das mit Reset und 20mm Riser schon fast zu flach vorne


----------



## taff äs häll (13. Februar 2010)

Ein guter Kollege von mir sagt auch immer, es ist ihm viel zu nah am Boden und gibt zuviel Aufschluss über die Dinge mit denen man bei einem Sturz in Berührung kommt 

Ich glaub das ist einfach nur Geschmackssache ;-) 

Greez

Phil


----------



## Simbl (13. Februar 2010)

Danke, gefällt mir


----------



## taff äs häll (13. Februar 2010)

Ist auch schlicht, leicht und wirklich schön verarbeitet ;-) Sehr zu empfehlen! Preislich im Vergleich mit anderen DC Vorbauten auch OK.

Greez

Phil


----------



## Kunstflieger (13. Februar 2010)

Der Flatbar ist Geil 
und im Schlafzimmer steht es genau richtig


----------



## Hatschipuh (14. Februar 2010)

hmm der flatbar is geschmackssache ... aber ansonsten übelst geiler aufbau!!
meins is auch bald fertig dann gibts fotos


----------



## guru39 (14. Februar 2010)

Top U-tasse


----------



## softbiker (14. Februar 2010)

Ich find dass Ding schaut mit dem flatbar aus wie ein agressiver Bulle. Dass ist mit Abstand echt das schärfste was hier gelandet ist. Mit der Untertasse lernt man bestimmt das fliegen


----------



## lipmo51 (14. Februar 2010)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Es ist vollendet.... Mir fällt nichts mehr ein
> 
> Ich bin zufrieden... Schreckliches Gefühl, keine Projekte mehr im Winter
> 
> ...



100%ig das geilste UFO "EVER"
Ich war immer am überlegen ein komplett schwarzes Bike zusammenzubauen,hatte aber immer Schiss,das es beschissen ausschaut.
Jetzt sind alle Sorgen ausgeräumt.
An dem Bike würd ich GARNIX mehr ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (14. Februar 2010)

perfektes ufo


----------



## waschi82 (14. Februar 2010)

jap coole untertasse!


----------



## MukkiMan (16. Februar 2010)

sehr nice das ufo  irgendwie macht mir das ganze Gerede von den Steuerrohren echt angst xD ich habe auch ein 2007er Modell, passiert sowas nur wenn man Singlecrown unterwegs ist? Ich werde mal ein Bild posten wenn meins wieder zusammengebaut ist, es ist gerade beim entlacken werde es dann entweder nur mit Klarlack überziehen oder es einfach RAW lassen. Hat damit schon einer Erfahrung gemacht wie es mit der Pflege aussieht und Kratzern?


----------



## Omegar (17. Februar 2010)

über Raw am besten hier mal lesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=445185
soweit ich weis passiert das nur bei SingleCrown-Gabeln... John-Doe ist nur einfach etwas schwerer... aber so lange du keine Probleme hast ist doch alles in Ordnung. Ich glaube das 2007 schon mit dem dicken Steuerrohr ausgeliefert wurde... mein Rahmen lag schon etwas bei Nicolai...


----------



## taff Ã¤s hÃ¤ll (19. Februar 2010)

Hey Guys,

werde mir wahrscheinlich ein Ironhorse Sunday zulegen, werde dann meinen UFO Rahmen verkaufen, samt Rock Shox Vivid und Reset Wan.5 Steuersatz, Shimano Saint Kurbeln (ohne Kettenblatt) und MRP G2 KettenfÃ¼hrung....

VB 1300â¬ gerechtfertigter Preis?

Interessenten?

Greez

Phil


----------



## brokenarmsdude (19. Februar 2010)

Bei dem momentanen Preis bei CRC verständlich


----------



## lipmo51 (19. Februar 2010)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> werde mir wahrscheinlich ein Ironhorse Sunday zulegen, werde dann meinen UFO Rahmen verkaufen, samt Rock Shox Vivid und Reset Wan.5 Steuersatz, Shimano Saint Kurbeln (ohne Kettenblatt) und MRP G2 Kettenführung....
> 
> ...



HAAAALLLLOOOO???? BESOFFEN??? 
Aber die Preise bei CRC hab ich auch gesehen


----------



## taff äs häll (19. Februar 2010)

Ich mag das Ufo wirklich sehr... Aber wenn wir ehrlich sind, für Downhill-Racing ist das Ironhorse einfach ein Top Bike! Und da kann man bei den Preisen eigentlich nichts falsch machen...

Ich frage mich nur, was man noch so realistisch für nen Ufo erwarten kann...

Greez

Phil


----------



## ins (19. Februar 2010)

Kommt drauf an, ob Komplettbike oder Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (19. Februar 2010)

Rahmen mit Steuersatz, Dämpfer und Kurbel mit Kefü, wie geschrieben ;-)


----------



## softbiker (19. Februar 2010)

taff äs häll schrieb:


> Rahmen mit Steuersatz, Dämpfer und Kurbel mit Kefü, wie geschrieben ;-)



also ich würde sagen 1.100,-- ist ein realistischer Preis vielleicht 1.150,- aufgrund des shorty aber mehr würde ich nicht ausgeben.

Und ehrlich also 3.400,- für sunday worldcup dass ist schon ne ansage. Allerdings darf dir in Zukunft hald nichts kaputt gehen, weil geben duats hald nixmehr dafür.


----------



## nollak (20. Februar 2010)

Letztes Wochenende hab ich mir ein gebrauchtes 07er UFO gekauft und heute hab ich dann endlich mal die Zeit gehabt das gute Stueck im Wald zu bewegen und auch mal ein Foto zu machen.

Paar Kleinigkeiten werde ich noch aendern aber ansonsten machts viel Spass das Bike zu bewegen.


----------



## taff äs häll (21. Februar 2010)

So Jungs,

offiziell ist es, meine Untertasse wird verkauft...

Rahmen ist in Top Zustand, Dämpfer und Steuersatz ebenfalls! Wie auf den Fotos zu sehen in Mattschwarz und Größe M. ;-)

VB 1100 Euro

Wer Interesse hat einfach per PM melden!

Greez

Phil


----------



## pfalz (21. Februar 2010)

Aktueller Winter-Bastelstand...
Bremsleitungen muss ich noch kürzen
Ev. anderer Sattel und Sattelstütze (Thomson?)


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Februar 2010)

nach dem makeover, die erste Testfahrt und für gut befunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lipmo51 (21. Februar 2010)

An dem Bike passt auch alles !


----------



## pfalz (21. Februar 2010)

Da hat jemand Spaß gehabt 

Immer wieder goil, Dein UFO


----------



## Bergamonster (21. Februar 2010)

mal eine dumme Frage, wieso macht der Kalle eigentlich am UFO die Kettenstrebe so dünn, dafür die Druckstrebe ziemlich überdimensioniert und beim ION genau andersherum? Kommt das nur davon dass das ION umgelenkt ist? Mir erschließt sich das nicht so ganz^^ Aber geile UFO´s hier, vor allem John-Doe seins, sieht sogar dreckig noch nagelneu aus


----------



## psc1 (21. Februar 2010)

Bergamonster schrieb:


> mal eine dumme Frage, wieso macht der Kalle eigentlich am UFO die Kettenstrebe so dünn, dafür die Druckstrebe ziemlich überdimensioniert und beim ION genau andersherum? Kommt das nur davon dass das ION umgelenkt ist? Mir erschließt sich das nicht so ganz^^ Aber geile UFO´s hier, vor allem John-Doe seins, sieht sogar dreckig noch nagelneu aus



na ich denke mal, dass das hauptsächlich daran liegt, dass beim UFO keine Abstützung des Hinterbaus über ne Wippe / Umlenkhebel / Abstützung erfolgt und der Hinterbau alles aufnehmen muß bzw. so an den Dämpfer weitergibt. uff ganz schön langer Satz.
Ion / Helius und co haben da ja noch die Umlenkhebel / Abstützungen


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Februar 2010)

Bergamonster schrieb:


> sieht sogar dreckig noch nagelneu aus



 Merci, liegt wohl auch daran das es gerade bei Nicolai neu gepulvert wurde, viele neue Teile dran sind und ich es auch gut pflege

und wahre Liebe kennt keinen Verschleiß


----------



## Der_Graf (23. Februar 2010)

sehr schick 

Maaaaaann mein UFO soll endlich kommmen....:/


Naja, müsste eh noch warten, da die von CRC es verpeilt haben, mir den richtigen Steuersatz zu schicken....


----------



## schnubbi81 (23. Februar 2010)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> nach dem makeover, die erste Testfahrt und für gut befunden



war da nicht mal ne xtr kurbel dran?
wegen der farbe rausgeflogen?

herrliches geraet...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (23. Februar 2010)

ja war, die war mit für DH und FR dann doch zu weich.
So hat das UFO jetzt die Saint und das Santa die XTR


----------



## "Sebastian" (25. Februar 2010)

Vor 3 Tagen in Finale:


----------



## habbadu (25. Februar 2010)

[quote="Sebastian";6879232]Vor 3 Tagen in Finale:



[/quote]

...was soll man da sagen  Neid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (25. Februar 2010)

jap aber nächstes jahr komm ich auch mal vorbei ;-))

bild macht bock zu riden! mistwetter...


----------



## Der_Graf (27. Februar 2010)

@ John: Liefert UPS auch Samstags aus? 


*hechelhechelhechel*


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Februar 2010)

so weit ich weiß an Privat nur Mo-Fr


----------



## Der_Graf (27. Februar 2010)

********, habs schon gemerkt xD...
Muss ich wohl warten


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Februar 2010)

hehe, ich möchte nicht tauschen


----------



## waschi82 (28. Februar 2010)

wie siehts eigentlich aus mit nem UFO treffen im sommer???


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Februar 2010)

,   ich kenne nen super Treffpunkt.......


----------



## waschi82 (28. Februar 2010)

;-)) also aber auch was wo man dann fahren kann....


----------



## "Sebastian" (28. Februar 2010)

Beerfelden!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Februar 2010)

.....rischtisch* Basti.

*KS wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## waschi82 (28. Februar 2010)

von mir aus gern...wenns nicht zu anspruchsvoll ist und alle fahren können ???!!??


----------



## "Sebastian" (28. Februar 2010)

Da hatten wir ja schon die Nicolai Vereinsausfahrt 

Klar Waschi, da kommt jeder runter


----------



## waschi82 (28. Februar 2010)

cool ich dann ja auch! ,-))


----------



## guru39 (28. Februar 2010)

Da können sogar alte Säcke wie ich fahren


----------



## waschi82 (28. Februar 2010)

hm...aber auch so schisser wie ich?...ne passt schon...

also beerfelden war ich noch nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Februar 2010)

Also gut *Basti*, ich habe aus sicherer Quelle vernommen,daß Du ein Treffen organisieren willst ? !!


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Februar 2010)

Pahhh, von wegen " alter Sack " guru´le..........´n Jungspund bist Du....


----------



## guru39 (28. Februar 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Also gut *Basti*, ich habe aus sicherer Quelle vernommen,daß Du ein Treffen organisieren willst ? !!



ich habs auch gehört 



schildkroete58 schrieb:


> Pahhh, von wegen " alter Sack " guru´le..........´n Jungspund bist Du....



nach meinem KS Ritt heute fühle ich mich aber wie 101


----------



## Deleted 130247 (28. Februar 2010)

, der Smiley is zu geil *Guru´le*.........


----------



## Der_Graf (1. März 2010)

*hehehe*


----------



## taff äs häll (1. März 2010)

Sieht aus wie die Kirsch-Sahne Bonbons.... RICHTIG LECKER!!!

Mach was draus ;-)

Greez

Phil


----------



## pfalz (1. März 2010)

Schwarzwälder Kirsch


----------



## habbadu (1. März 2010)

waschi82 schrieb:


> hm...aber auch so schisser wie ich?...ne passt schon...
> 
> also beerfelden war ich noch nicht....




...wie sang schon Roy Black - Du bist nicht allein...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFupd2bYYpQ"]YouTube- Du Bist nicht allein -Roy Black ,,RaritÃ¤t[/ame]


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. März 2010)

Roy Black brauchte aber auch keinen Helm tragen der wurde von seiner geilen Frisur beschützt


----------



## Bergamonster (1. März 2010)

Graf sein UFO sieht richtig geil aus, in echt aber noch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (1. März 2010)

> also beerfelden war ich noch nicht....



Dann nix wie hin...selbst so Fahrtechnikkrüppel und Schisser wie ich ham da nen RIESENSPASS...und danach:


----------



## softbiker (1. März 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> Dann nix wie hin...selbst so Fahrtechnikkrüppel und Schisser wie ich ham da nen RIESENSPASS...und danach:



Bier und Wörstl da bin ich dabei


----------



## waschi82 (1. März 2010)

jap ich auch!!!


----------



## MukkiMan (1. März 2010)

So nach dem Entlacken wieder zusammen gebaut und mal ein Foto gemacht ich hoffe das klappt jetzt auch mit dem hochladen usw xD


----------



## waschi82 (1. März 2010)

lecker! so in RAW....uh Baby I like it RAW! (wusste schon....ol dirty bastard !)


----------



## psc1 (2. März 2010)

MukkiMan schrieb:


> So nach dem Entlacken wieder zusammen gebaut und mal ein Foto gemacht ich hoffe das klappt jetzt auch mit dem hochladen usw xD



Sieht Klasse aus das Teil 

... für die 2+
vielleicht noch grüne decals an der Boxxer (passend zu den Felsche).


----------



## limestone (2. März 2010)

MukkiMan schrieb:


> So nach dem Entlacken wieder zusammen gebaut und mal ein Foto gemacht ich hoffe das klappt jetzt auch mit dem hochladen usw xD



..gefällt mir auch sehr, so ganz ohne Farbe. Wäre echt neüberlegung wert, aber ich hab nen eloxierten hinterbau, den kann man nicht entlacken, soweit ich weiß...


----------



## MukkiMan (2. März 2010)

erstmal noch Decals an den Rahmen machen in dem Kawagrün und Boxxer mal schaun man will es ja auch nicht übertreiben xD


----------



## CaLgOn (2. März 2010)

MukkiMan schrieb:


> So nach dem Entlacken wieder zusammen gebaut und mal ein Foto gemacht ich hoffe das klappt jetzt auch mit dem hochladen usw xD



Ahhh mein alter Rahmen Manchmal vermisse ich ihn...
Bist du soweit zufrieden mit dem Rahmen/ Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dumabrain (3. März 2010)

richtig richtig gut in dem Raw! 

Die Decals der Gabel auch in Grün, dann beisst es sich auch nicht mehr


----------



## MukkiMan (3. März 2010)

jo Calgon nie was besseres Gefahren xD mit dem getunten Dämpfer kann die Gabel garnicht mithalten ;d aber mit dem Lack musste ich jetzt mal was machen weil nach Hafjell im Sommer bei 2 Tagen regen sah der nicht mehr so schön aus


----------



## KHUJAND (3. März 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


>



meinst du das wir dieses jahr sowas noch erleben werden ?
grüne bäume,- grillen,- bier trinken usw. ! 

dieser schei55 winter wird wohl nie mehr weichen. 
dazu noch die wartezeit von 12 wochen auf einen -N- rahmen...



 geht mir aufn sack !


----------



## pfalz (3. März 2010)

> meinst du das wir dieses jahr sowas noch erleben werden ?
> grüne bäume,- grillen,- bier trinken usw. !



*NA KLAR!!!* 











Nimm mir nicht die Hoffnung...


----------



## waschi82 (3. März 2010)

SICHAAAA !!!!!!!!!!

Juhuu der Arthur ist wieder da!

ALSO: Treffen 2010.....BEERFELDEN?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. März 2010)

klingt nach einem guten Plan ich werde mich wenn ich Zeit habe anschließen, schon wegen Guru und seiner besseren Hälfte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (3. März 2010)

hi hi..ja wie siehts denn mit nem vernünftigen termin aus?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (3. März 2010)

zu früh


----------



## waschi82 (3. März 2010)

stimmt....


----------



## "Sebastian" (3. März 2010)

Beerfelden macht auch erst Anfang April, aber wenn genügend Interesse besteht würde ich mich anbieten bei der Planung (auch vor Ort) mitzuwirken.


----------



## visionthing (3. März 2010)

Wenn das so ist, melde ich mich auch schon mal mit meinem Ufo an. In Beerfelden bin ich immer gerne dabei.


----------



## softbiker (3. März 2010)

wollt ihr nicht mal an gaiskopf kommen dann muß ich nicht so weit schüsseln


----------



## "Sebastian" (3. März 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> wollt ihr nicht mal an gais*berg* kommen dann muß ich nicht so weit schüsseln



Beerfelden ist nur unweit weiter (30min) und das lohnt sich allemal


----------



## KHUJAND (4. März 2010)

waschi82 schrieb:


> Juhuu der Artur ist wieder da!



ich war nie weg.


----------



## softbiker (4. März 2010)

[quote="Sebastian";6901744]Beerfelden ist nur unweit weiter (30min) und das lohnt sich allemal [/quote]

ich meinte geisskopf in bischofsmais


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> wollt ihr nicht mal an gaiskopf kommen dann muß ich nicht so weit schüsseln



Du schüsselst doch gerne, gibs zu 

Dürfen auch Helius Piloten zum UFO Treffen kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (4. März 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dürfen auch Helius Piloten zum UFO Treffen kommen?




Ich nehms da nicht so genau, hauptsache Nicolai


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. März 2010)

........grmpfff..........(   )..........


----------



## guru39 (4. März 2010)

Net uffresche kleine Kröte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Vielleicht darfst du ja auch kommen


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. März 2010)

,   das würdet Ihr zulaßen ?..........ich werde mich auch benehmen,

versprochen.........


----------



## "Sebastian" (4. März 2010)

schildkroete58 schrieb:


> ,   das würdet Ihr zulaßen ?..........ich werde mich auch benehmen,
> 
> versprochen.........



Gehörst ja quasi dazu


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. März 2010)

............................


----------



## waschi82 (4. März 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich war nie weg.



dann is jut! freu mich schon mal nach OB zu riden zu kommen!


----------



## Boondog (7. März 2010)

sooo feddisch....
sorry für die "drinnen-Bilder", outdoor-Bilder mach ich wenn die 1,5m Schnee vorm Haus weg sind


----------



## nicolai.fan (7. März 2010)

Ich hab gedacht es wird gar nicht mehr fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmiddio (7. März 2010)

Moin,
wurde das Gusset am Lenkkopf auf Deinen Wunsch hin geändert???
SchwarzElox ROCKT!!!!
Viel Spass damit!!!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. März 2010)

das ist die Revision:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432994


----------



## Wheelsiderider (7. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

passt in das Steuerrohr meines 09er Ufo Rahmens nen 1,5er integrierter Reducer? Oder passt nur Semi Integriert?


----------



## thomlau (7. März 2010)

Mein UFO im Schnee nach `nem kleinen Update.
Warte immer noch auf die Sudpin III und diverse Eloxteilchen......

Hoffentlich verwöhnt uns die Sonja bald mit höheren Temperaturen!!!!


----------



## mikeymark (8. März 2010)

Ich hab mal wieder an meinem Ufo gebastelt und ein Paar Veränderungen vorgenommen.
Dieses Jahr kommen noch ein bis zwei Verbesserungen, aber das hat Zeit.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (8. März 2010)

Ahh, schön mit Totem........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (8. März 2010)

Ja, die Totem arbeitet verdammt gut  
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Gabel, und vom Rest natürlich auch


----------



## Omegar (9. März 2010)

Der_Graf schrieb:


> *hehehe*



so mein Lieber. ich habe bei mir auch so ein KHE Triple Threat zu stehen... und schau dir jetzt mal mein UFO im letzten Sommer an:



mitlerweile hats aber ne Totem Solo-Air DH drinnen und ist schwarzgrün... bald kommen auch endlich Fotos...

PS.: Gute Farbwahl... Allerdings gabs das schon!!! Nee, mal im Ernst: Ist der Hauptrahmen Bourdieu-Violett?


----------



## Der_Graf (9. März 2010)

Aaah, da ist ja das UFO 
aber ernst, du hast tatsächlich auch noch das orangene KHE BMX daheim stehen? Was gehtn, zu geil   

Zu deinem UFO. Ich wusste vor der Farbwahl, dass ich irgendwann mal vor über nem Jahr n lilanes UFO im Forum gesehen hab, das war auch deins, habs allerdings nich mehr gefunden, und konnt mich nich an exakte Details erinnern. Nur das als Info, damit du weißt dass ich das nich so gemacht hab: Boah hat dern tolles Bike, ich mach meins genauso 
Deins hat mir damals ziemlich gefallen. Allerdings wollt ich eigentlich ne komplett andere Farbe (Gelb mit roten Decals oder so), allerdings war mir das irgendwie zu krass, und dann hab ich mich umentschieden, als ich das Bordeauxviolett auf der Farbtabelle von N gesehn hab 
Aber, evtl. muss ichs verkaufen.


----------



## Omegar (9. März 2010)

Mein KHE hat mitlerweile nur noch den Hauptrahmen original und ich habe dieses ekelhafte Orange entfernt... in Roh sieht die Kisste auch toll aus.
Ich finds klasse, das noch jemand so ne "Mädchenfarbe" genommen hat. Ich fands schick, aber das Schwarzgrün jetzt ist auch klasse... Verkaufen darfste die Karre auf keinen Fall, dann spende doch lieber ne Niere oder so...


----------



## Der_Graf (9. März 2010)

is bei dir auch alles nach und nach schrott gegangen   (am BMX)


----------



## Omegar (10. März 2010)

Kein Vertrauen! Vor allem nicht wenn man NICOLAI gewöhnt ist... aber jetzt gehts nicht mehr um diese wunderschönen Untertassen hier!!!


----------



## Boondog (12. März 2010)

soooo hier ein paar pics im Sonnenlicht...










[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## waschi82 (12. März 2010)

hmm lecker!


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. März 2010)

sehr schönes UFO, bis auf den Sattel TOP!!! (meine Meinung)
Die Spitze am hinteren Ende wird Dich bestimmt noch nerven


----------



## Ragnarök (14. März 2010)

Servus Nicolai-Gemeinde

Ich werde demnächst mit einem Ufo -Ds zu euch stoßen, und wollt die Zeit der Überbrückung zum Liefertermin vorab schonmal nutzen, um hier einwenig Anregungen für den Aufbau zu kriegen... + evt Tips ! 
deswegen fänd ich es cool, wenn sich die eingefleische Ds-Fraktion sich ma meinereiner annimmt....
Gruß Stefan
ps: was wiegen den euere Ds so im Schnitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (15. März 2010)

Ich hab vor mir den Fox DHX 5.0 Air von 2010 diesen Monat zu bestellen. 
Ich fahre mit dem Ufo die local Fr und Dh`s bei uns im Schweizergrenzgebiet, im bikepark und hauptsächlich Endurotouren zwischen 30 und 100 Kilometer. Ich denke mal das ich mit dem Dämpfer besser zurecht komme als mit einem Stahlfederdämpfer.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Luftdämpfer, und wenn ja welche?


----------



## Der_Graf (15. März 2010)

Moin, ich hatte den ja relativ lange in meinem UFO. Der hatte aber 63,5 mm Hub, d.h. 178 mm Federweg, und er war von Motopitkan getunt, d.h. ich weiß nicht inwiefern er sich unterscheidet von dem den du dir bestellen willst.

Aber ich würde auf jeden Fall sagen dass das nicht in die Hose gehn wird, ich fand er passte super zu meiner Solo Air Totem, da die insgesamt auch nich soo progressiv war, er hat ziemlich gut mit der Front harmoniert.
Mit der Einstellerei wars ein bisschen so ´ne Sache, aber wenn man mal das Setup findet, dann passt er. Ins Bottom Out Ventil würd ich nicht so viel reinpumpen, bei meinem hat dann extrem das Ansprechverhalten drunter gelitten. Aber du kannst ja selbst bisschen rumprobieren und uns dann berichten


----------



## mikeymark (15. März 2010)

Der 2010 hat unter anderem 70mm Hub, passt also sehr gut, und entspricht 196mm Federweg am Heck. Wo ich ganz besonders scharf drauf bin, ist die Zwei Stufen ProPedal Funktion.


----------



## Der_Graf (15. März 2010)

Jep da musst mal berichten. Wobei da wahrscheinlich auch das Ansprechverhalten drunter leiden wird, geh ich von aus!?


----------



## WODAN (15. März 2010)

Ragnarök schrieb:


> Servus Nicolai-Gemeinde
> 
> Ich werde demnächst mit einem Ufo -Ds zu euch stoßen, und wollt die Zeit der Überbrückung zum Liefertermin vorab schonmal nutzen, um hier einwenig Anregungen für den Aufbau zu kriegen... + evt Tips !
> deswegen fänd ich es cool, wenn sich die eingefleische Ds-Fraktion sich ma meinereiner annimmt....
> ...



Mehr UFO DS würde ich auch gerne mal sehen.
Meines ist auch im Aufbau


----------



## Hatschipuh (15. März 2010)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Der 2010 hat unter anderem 70mm Hub, passt also sehr gut, und entspricht 196mm Federweg am Heck. Wo ich ganz besonders scharf drauf bin, ist die Zwei Stufen ProPedal Funktion.



das dacht ich auch aber laut fox page gibts den nur mit 63,5mm Hub ... 

http://www.foxracingshox.com/bike/10/shocks/DHX_AIR

und die Angaben in den Shops unterscheiden sich auch, mal mit 63,5 und mal mit 70mm


----------



## mikeymark (15. März 2010)

Ja das habe ich auch gerade gemerkt  , aber ist nicht weiter schlimm, ich kauf den trotzdem  . Mir ist ein gutes Fahrwerk lieber als zuviel ungenutzter Federweg.
Ich komm mit ca. 180mm hinten auch sehr gut klar.


----------



## der Digge (15. März 2010)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Luftdämpfer, und wenn ja welche?



Wenn das Gewicht nicht im Vordergrund steht.. FINGER WEG!


----------



## mikeymark (15. März 2010)

Bitte begründen!  
Gewicht spielt bei dem bike nicht wirklich eine so große Rolle (_auch wenn ich damit "touren" fahre_), jedenfalls hab ich da noch nicht so darüber nachgedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. März 2010)

bitte nicht alle Luftdämpfer in einen Topf werfen 

mein DHX Air ging 1000 mal besser als der Manitou vom diggen, aber der hatte das "Stuck down" Syndrom :kotz:

das hat der 2010 aber vermutlich nicht mehr

im Vergleich zum Vivid aber, kann der DHX Air nix


----------



## der Digge (15. März 2010)

Evolver ISX-4 war es  der DHX-Air war schon was besser, aber vom Federverhalten auch noch ne ganz ander Hausnummer als der Vivid.


----------



## taff äs häll (15. März 2010)

Dem schließe ich mich an... 

Der Luftdämpfer aus der Schachtel unterliegt dem Stahldämpfer ganz klar...

Ich würde zum Vivid greifen... 

Greez

Phil


----------



## mikeymark (15. März 2010)

Das ein Luftdämpfer in Sachen Ansprechverhalten und Federkennlinie einen Stahlfederdämpfer nicht das Wasser reichen kann, ist mir sehr wohl bewusst.

Aber Bitte beachtet den Einsatzbereich meines Ufos, es wird nicht nur im bikepark gefahren. Ich rolle damit auch größere Endurotouren im Schwarzwald, Frankreich und der Schweiz. 

Ich wollte einen Dämpfer, mit einer deutlich Spürbaren Wippunterdrückung und einem großen Einstellbereich in den verschiedensten Funktionen. 
Ich habe nämlich keine Lust im Rucksack immer Zwei verschiedene Stahlfedern mit mir rumzuschleppen und die dann ständig vor Ort auszutauschen.

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. März 2010)

der 2010ner DHX 5 Coil mit Titanfeder wäre dann auch noch eine Alternative, oder? wenn auch keine günstige


----------



## mikeymark (15. März 2010)

Stimmt, der RC4 hat Low und Highspeed VSD, das geht schon sehr gut, aber trotzdem eine Stahlfeder. Da bin ich ja günstiger und besser bedient wenn ich den RS-Vivid mit B-tune nehme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graf (15. März 2010)

Ich glaub die sind normal schon mit 70 mm Hub. Meiner hatte nur 63,5 weil er aus nem Speci Enduro war.

John das Stuckdown Problem lässt sich doch relativ einfach beheben, oder?

Zumindest wars bei nem Kumpel so. Wir haben (erstes Mal nen Dämpfer aufgeschraubt) die paar Dichtungen ausgetauscht welche im Dichtungskit (für 17 Dollar) enthalten waren und gut wars!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (15. März 2010)

Der_Graf schrieb:


> John das Stuckdown Problem lässt sich doch relativ einfach beheben, oder?



ja öffnen "BÄÄÄMM" und bis zum nächsten StuckDown fahren, bei Kälte besonders schlimm


----------



## Der_Graf (15. März 2010)

hehe  
http://www.youtube.com/user/OliKiezPro?feature=mhw4#p/a/u/2/2O9ov7mZOm0

Dann hater wohl Glück gehabt, bei ihm ist seitdem Ruhe


----------



## Kuwahades (16. März 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Mehr UFO DS würde ich auch gerne mal sehen.
> Meines ist auch im Aufbau



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=318778&highlight=UFO+ds

man könnte es ja auch hier nochmal probieren, läuft aber net so richtig.
die ST Jungs haben eine stärkere Lobby


----------



## waschi82 (16. März 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> die ST Jungs haben eine stärkere Lobby



WORD !! 

wir brauchen trotzdem mehr DS driver ;-)


----------



## Kuwahades (17. März 2010)

... willst Du das wirklich ?


----------



## waschi82 (17. März 2010)

also ufo ds!!!!


----------



## Kuwahades (18. März 2010)

ist auch ne Göttin


----------



## waschi82 (18. März 2010)

jau! SAISON für mich startet sonntag! endlich!


----------



## "Sebastian" (19. März 2010)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> im Vergleich zum Vivid aber, kann der DHX Air nix



Ich bin froh den sch*** Vivid endlich draussen zu haben!! Mir kommt keiner mehr ans Rad, ich fahr jetzt DHX, wenn auch kein Air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taff äs häll (20. März 2010)

Was genau war denn an dem Vivid so "********"?

Ich fand, der Vivid machte sich schon gut im Hinterbau... 

Greez

Phil


----------



## Simbl (20. März 2010)

Bei ihm ist gleich mal die Kolbenstange gerissen und was anderes war auch noch


----------



## taff äs häll (20. März 2010)

Na gut... Hört man öfters vom Vivid...

Ich dachte es geht um den Perfomanceaspekt...

Greez

Phil


----------



## derearl (22. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

Hier mein Spielggerät für diese Saison:










Ich denke, dem ein oder anderen wird der Rahmen bekannt vorkommen. Werde ihn in Ehren halten und artgerecht halten 

mfg Earl


----------



## KHUJAND (22. März 2010)

DANKE


----------



## Omegar (23. März 2010)

@Derearl: So siehts echt wunderschön sauber aus... Understatement ist was schönes!


----------



## derearl (23. März 2010)

Hehe, Danke  Wenn es jetzt noch genauso gut fährt wie es ausschaut, dann ist alles Top! Muss zu meiner Schande gestehen das ich das Rad noch nicht wirklich testen konnte. Ist aber ja auch noch nicht so lang aufgebaut.


----------



## Hatschipuh (25. März 2010)

Soooo nach meiner ersten kleinen Testrunde heute nach der Arbeit hier mal meine Untertasse 





ich weiss das Foto is net der Hit aber heut stand erst mal fahren im Vordergrund ... nächste Woche gibts dann bessere 

... und natürlich danke an Khujand für den schicken Rahmen


----------



## KHUJAND (26. März 2010)

Hatschipuh is dat geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (26. März 2010)

auch echt lecker...


----------



## "Sebastian" (5. April 2010)

Hier mal meine Untertasse für diese Saison:

_*"Das schwarze Schaf"*_





Nicolai UFO ST 2010
Boxxer 2010 Team
Fox DHX 4.0
Avid Elixir CR
Nukeproof Generator Laufradsatz
Nukeproof Generator Naben
Schwalbe Muddy Marry DH 2,35 GG
Schwalbe Muddy Marry DH 2,35 TC
Schwalbe AV14
Nukeprooof Warhead 760mm
Nukeproof Vorbau
Odi Oury Lock-On 
Reset WAN.5
Shimano Saint
Shimano Saint
e.thirteen G-Ring 38t
Wellgo MG1
Truvativ Team Double Clamp
FUNN Skinny Race Lite
Hope Sattelklemme schwarz
SRAM X-0 GripShift
SRAM X9 medium cage
SRAM PG 970 Powerslide II
e.thirteen LG1+


Gesamtgewicht: 18,24kg



*@Guru:* Vielleicht erbarmt sich die Linda mal und macht von meinem Bock auch mal so ein Pornobild wie von deinem


----------



## brokenarmsdude (5. April 2010)

Das gepostete Bild ist doch schonmal sehr nice


----------



## guru39 (5. April 2010)

[quote="Sebastian";7014585]



*@Guru:* Vielleicht erbarmt sich die Linda mal und macht von meinem Bock auch mal so ein Pornobild wie von deinem [/quote]

Linda sacht jo 

Nächste Woche Sonntach in Beerfelden vielleicht.


----------



## Der_Graf (6. April 2010)

@ Sebastian, sehr schickes UFO 
Aber meinst du nicht, dass es sich vllt nen ticken agiler fahren würde, wenn du die Dämpferaufnahme näher in Richtung Tretlager bringst?
(Sattelrohr und der eine Teil des Hinterbaus sehen nicht wirklich parallel aus!)
Ich hab das damals bei mir gemacht, und es fuhr sich viel besser


----------



## Jones2606 (6. April 2010)

Tach . Bin auch seit kurzem Ufo Pilot und brauch mal ne Entscheidungshilfe . 
Hab ein dhx 4.0 eingebaut . Zur zeit ne 500er Feder , find ich aber etwas zu hart . Pro Pedal is ganz raus . Bringt hier jemand auch so 82kg auf die Waage und ist mit einer 450er Feder im 4.0 unterwegs ? Wurde mir von abgeraten . 
Fahre meist DH. 
Ich hatte in meinem 03er BigHit ne 450er Feder , aber das BigHit im vergleich zum Ufo ist schon was anderes bezüglich des Hinterbaus . 

Wenn der Akku von meiner DigiCam mal wieder funzt gibt es auch mal Fotos . 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graf (6. April 2010)

Sorry, ich kann dir da leider nicht helfen. 

Wollte auch nur sagen, dass ich jetzt mein UFO (zum Verkauf..) aufbaue, freue mich trotzdem riesig, hehe


----------



## nollak (6. April 2010)

@Jones2606 Hab ne DHX 5.0 mit ner 450er Feder und bringe momentan 83 auf die Waage wuerde also mal behaupten das sollte bei dir auch ganz gut hinkommen.


----------



## Der_Graf (6. April 2010)

So, da ists. Wird jetzt von mir leider nicht mehr gefahren, sondern verkauft, weil ich mir ein ION zugelegt hab´.


----------



## softbiker (6. April 2010)

Schee schee. Schwarze Kurbeln fände ich würden zum understatment beitragen 
Ansonsten ein echt schönes bike. Sehr funktionell und bestimmt schöööön wendig


----------



## der-gute (7. April 2010)

meine Freundin wirds haben wollen...


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. April 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> meine Freundin wirds haben wollen...



hab ich in dem Moment auch gedacht (Frau)


----------



## nollak (7. April 2010)

hmm hat irgendwie was muss ich sagen. 

Was sind das für Kurbeln?


----------



## guru39 (7. April 2010)

sieht nach Saint aus.


----------



## softbiker (7. April 2010)

Nein.
Dass sind Special-Ufo-women-excenter-Treter


----------



## Der_Graf (7. April 2010)

Sind Saint. Die Farbe ist in echt ein wenig dunkler, sieht verdammt gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (7. April 2010)

Weil wo ich das so sehe, meins ist halt son grün ton aber sonst alles weis, da würden sich dann weisse kurblen glaub auch ganz nett dran machen. Wobei ich das mit dem Lila auch echt gut finde.


----------



## Der_Graf (7. April 2010)

danke


----------



## Omegar (7. April 2010)

Die Farben sind toll... ach ja, das ist lange her das meins so aussah.

Hier mal die Aktuelle Version:




und mal von der Antriebsseite:


----------



## waschi82 (7. April 2010)

lecker!!!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. April 2010)

BRGreen ?


----------



## Omegar (7. April 2010)

Nein! Schwarz-Grün...


----------



## schroeti (7. April 2010)

Hier mal eins in Aktion: Rider Alex (mein Sohn)


----------



## JOHN-DOE (7. April 2010)

Omegar schrieb:


> Nein! Schwarz-Grün...



sehr schön


----------



## "Sebastian" (7. April 2010)

Hier nochmal bessere Bilder von meiner Untertasse:














Vielen Dank an *Carnologe* für die spontane Fotosession!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. April 2010)

Wow


----------



## Carnologe (7. April 2010)

Bitteschön 

Zu Bild 1: D200, SB-800 als Slave von links, 18mm
Zu Bild 2: D200, AL, 135mm mit dem 80-200 f2.8 @ f3.2


----------



## habbadu (8. April 2010)

@ Carnologe & Sebastian

da habt Ihr beiden aber wirklich Euer bestes gegeben - fett


----------



## frankweber (9. April 2010)

In Heidelberg scheint die Fotografenszene zu sein.

Sehr schöne Fotos und sehr schönes bike

Gruß Frank


----------



## Carnologe (9. April 2010)

Danke euch Beiden!

Wenn ich meine Boxxer wieder habe und die Halle dann noch steht, werden Fotos meines Bikes (Helius ST) folgen


----------



## derearl (11. April 2010)

Moin, 

Ich hoffe hier sind auch bewegte Bilder eines Ufo erlaubt?
Hier eine kleine Dokumentation der ersten wirklichen Ausfahrt mit dem Rad dieses Jahr. Fährt sich einfach toll. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Speed.


Grüße derEarl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (11. April 2010)

klasse! cooles wetter netter trail....super bike! macht lust zu fahren...


----------



## KHUJAND (14. April 2010)

schroeti schrieb:


> Hier mal eins in Aktion: Rider Alex (mein Sohn)



 sauber der Alex...

die anderen UFO´s sind auch sehr schön.


----------



## Carnologe (22. April 2010)

Ich stell hier mal Nachschub von "Sebastian"'s UFO rein


----------



## CaLgOn (23. April 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich stell hier mal Nachschub von "Sebastian"'s UFO rein



Gott sei Dank! Wir hätten das Bike fast vergessen...


----------



## Carnologe (24. April 2010)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank! Wir hätten das Bike fast vergessen...



Siehste, deswegen 
Danke für Deinen ironischen Beitrag.


----------



## CaLgOn (24. April 2010)

Kein Problem  Trotzdem immer noch ein schönes Bike!


----------



## OrangeSpy (26. April 2010)

guten abend, 
ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig, eignet sich das ufo st auch zum aufbau mit umwerfer?


----------



## "Sebastian" (26. April 2010)

Klar, wenn du es als Freerider aufbauen willst auf jeden Fall. Wieso denn nicht?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. April 2010)

klar, das ist auch der Grund warum man es mit Umwerferturm kaufen kann


----------



## "Sebastian" (26. April 2010)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> klar, das ist auch der Grund warum man es mit Umwerferturm kaufen kann



Ich hätte noch einen in schwarz elox abzugeben *hust*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OrangeSpy (26. April 2010)

größe? preis? bilder?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. April 2010)

schreib ihm am besten eine PN


----------



## enemy111 (28. April 2010)

tach jungs/ mädels 
fahre bisher ein ufo st, hab allerdings vor den rahmen loszuwerden. habe mit dem gedanken gespielt, mir ein Ion st zu kaufen.
welche rahmengröße ist empfehlenswert bei 1,70m ? Werde bestimmt noch ein paar centimer wachsen.
grüße


----------



## cryptic. (1. Mai 2010)

So, hier mal meine Untertasse!

Hab mich nach längerem Überlegen zur 2-step durchgerungen und ich muss sagen, dass es sich gelohnt hat. Natürlich gibts bergab kleine Abstriche, jedoch hat es dermaßen an Tourentauglichkeit gewonnen.

Neulich ohne große Konditionsgrundlage ne Tour mit 50km und 1500hm bewältigt.







[/IMG]

Mit 2.5/2.25 MM 17,1kg mit richtigen Tourenreifen steht ne 16 vorm Komma


----------



## Boondog (1. Mai 2010)

Da mann auf einem Bein nicht stehn kann, haben wir zwei UFO´s

Da mein 09er Rahmen niehmand haben wollte, hat ihn mein Mädel bekommen.
ein paar Teile aus der Restekiste etwas Pink und fertig ist das Girlie-Ufo
so wie es dahsteht 17,34Kg...
1Kg leichter als meins


----------



## Carnologe (1. Mai 2010)

Das ist wohl das schönste Mädels-Bike hier


----------



## Friereider (1. Mai 2010)

wie schaffts ihr es so leichte UFOs aufzubauen...meins wiegt gute 21 Kg!!


----------



## der Digge (1. Mai 2010)

Friereider schrieb:


> wie schaffts ihr es so leichte UFOs aufzubauen...meins wiegt gute 21 Kg!!



Vernünftige Teile und ne schlechte Waage 

mit 1Ply Reifen und Stahlfeder Dämpfer sollten ~ 19kg normal sein, mit Luft halt n halbes kg weniger, mit "Leichtbau" <18kg


----------



## taff äs häll (1. Mai 2010)

Ich erinnere... Kein übermäßiger Leichtbau, 2ply Reifen, Stahlfeder etc...

17,57 Kilo:





Leichte Bikes sind kein Hexenwerk... Das Teil bröselte auch nicht auseinander 

Greez

Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Mai 2010)

taff äs häll schrieb:


>



was ist das für ein geiler Lenker???


----------



## JOHN-DOE (1. Mai 2010)

ich habe im Prinzip den selben Aufbau, meines wiegt aber 18,5X


----------



## enemy111 (2. Mai 2010)

muss weg mit zubehör ! 
-> ION  !


----------



## taff äs häll (2. Mai 2010)

Reverse Flibar XXL


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Mai 2010)

hallo Leute.
 hab hier ein leicht gebrauchten umverferturm für ein UFO-ST in schwarz elox,- 
bei bedarf mich einfach mal fragen.

gruss
UFO-Artur


----------



## mag13 (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo, was ist das denn für ein Teil direkt unter dem Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaLgOn (6. Mai 2010)

Das ist ein Kernfusionsreaktor, der den Elektromotor in der Hinterradnabe antreibt Ne im Ernst, die Frage wurde schon öfters gestellt. Diese kleine Strebe überträgt Kräfte vom Unterrohr ins Sattelrohr.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Mai 2010)

wg. solchen fragen habe ich mein UFO-ST abgegeben


----------



## waschi82 (7. Mai 2010)

;-)


----------



## enemy111 (17. Mai 2010)

:d


----------



## waschi82 (17. Mai 2010)

noch jemand da?


----------



## Hatschipuh (17. Mai 2010)

gibt wohl keine -UFO- Sichtungen in letzter Zeit


----------



## waschi82 (17. Mai 2010)

dann mach ich mal wieder fotos am wochenende!


----------



## Hatschipuh (17. Mai 2010)

gute idee! vielleicht hörts ja ENDLICH mal auf zu regnen damit ich auch n paar gscheite fotos machen kann ... so langsam setzt sich schon staub ab


----------



## waschi82 (17. Mai 2010)

am we solls bei uns besser werden ;-)


----------



## CaLgOn (17. Mai 2010)

Nix los Hier? Dann poste ich einfach mal mein Altes Ufo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (17. Mai 2010)

also dann: alle die UFOs rausholen und ablichten


----------



## Carnologe (17. Mai 2010)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Nix los Hier? Dann poste ich einfach mal mein Altes Ufo



Drehe am Glücksrad und wähle ein "N"


----------



## Hatschipuh (27. Mai 2010)

was ist eigtl aus JohnDoes untertasse geworden ... irgendwie hab ich da nie mehr bilder gesehn nach dessen Reparatur?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Mai 2010)

Hatschipuh schrieb:


> ... irgendwie hab ich da nie mehr bilder gesehn nach dessen Reparatur?



das liegt aber nicht an mir:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6828654&postcount=278

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6864934&postcount=317


----------



## waschi82 (27. Mai 2010)

iiiiimmer noch sehr cool john!


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Mai 2010)

danke, ein Nicolai kacke aufzubauen ist ja auch fast nicht möglich


----------



## c_w (27. Mai 2010)

Hm... doch, das wurde schon bewiesen ;-)


----------



## waschi82 (27. Mai 2010)

jau gabs auch schon!


----------



## Hatschipuh (27. Mai 2010)

ok ok bin schon ruhig ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (27. Mai 2010)

;-)


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Mai 2010)

:d


----------



## waschi82 (27. Mai 2010)

endlich mal wieder was los hier! dachte schon alle wären woanders hin gewechselt....ion oder so...tz tz tz


----------



## JOHN-DOE (27. Mai 2010)

noch nicht, aber das ION wäre auch nee Sünde wert

heißt es nicht ...I'm gonna break your bones in several different ways! ?


----------



## waschi82 (27. Mai 2010)

das stimmt wohl...jetzt wo du das sagst...hi hi...


aber ion is schon heiss..


----------



## guru39 (27. Mai 2010)

waschi82 schrieb:


> ..... dachte schon alle wären woanders hin gewechselt....ion oder so...tz tz tz




Hauptsache Nicolai 

Inzest in der Familie ist in diesem Fall erlaubt 

*Meine Mutter ist die Schwester meines Bruders der ist auch der Vater  meines Sohnes, was aber nicht so schlimm ist da meine Tochter meine Frau ist.*

^^Das wäre schlimmer  ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (27. Mai 2010)

jau! das stimmt...


----------



## Der_Graf (30. Mai 2010)

jep das ION ist definitiv heiß .

Hier sucht nicht zufällig jemand ein UFO ST? Habe nämlich noch eines


----------



## sibor-sonic (11. Juni 2010)

den Thread mal wieder hoch holen







[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


@KHUJAND, sorry nochmal für die mail wo eigentlich schon beantwortet war!


----------



## der Digge (11. Juni 2010)

Umwerferturm wäre nix für mich, aber sonst 





Neu:

Rock Shox Vivid 5.1
Nuke Proof Warhead @ 740mm
Shimano HG80 11-28 "Rettungsring" um auch mal nen Berg hoch zu kommen
Maxxis Minion F+R 2.5 1Ply "Sommerreifen"


----------



## mikeymark (13. Juni 2010)

RAHMEN â Nicolai Ufo ST
DÃMPFER â Fox Van R mit 550er Feder
GABEL â Rock Shox Totem Coil
STEUERLAGER â FSA The big fat pig DH pro
STEUERSATZKAPPE â Syntace Litecap
FELGEN â Mavic EX-729 Disc
NABEN - Nope
REIFEN â Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2.35 FR/SS
BREMSE â Avid Code 5 203/203
SCHALTUNG â Sram X9 shortcage
SCHALTHEBEL â Sram X9
KETTE â Sram PG 991
RITZEL â Sram PC 970 11/34
SATTEL â Specialized Enduro
SATTELKLEMME - Hope
SATTELSTÃTZE â Thomson Elite 
GRIFFE â Ergon GE1
LENKER  - Easton Monkey Lite DH Carbon
VORBAU â Thomson Elite X4
KURBEL  â  Truvativ Holzfeller DH 1.1 mit 36er Kettenblatt & 170 Kurbelarm
INNENLAGER â Truvativ Howitzer XR
KETTENFÃHRUNG â Truvativ Boxguide Team
PEDALE â Atomlab GI
HINTERACHSE â RochShox RearMaxle 135x12

GEWICHT â 19.20 Kilo


----------



## eLw00d (17. Juni 2010)

Schönes Ufo Mikey!
Fehlt nur noch ein silberner Nicolai Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr!

Mein Bandscheibenvorfall ist weitesgehend überstanden und jetzt geht's langsam wieder los mim biken. 

Erste Updates:

- Komplett Hope Pro 2 Naben
- Rennrad-Kasette
- Komplett Mavic Felgen (vorne EX 729, hinten EX 721)
- Speichen grün lackiert






Das Bild ist ein wenig unvorteilhaft...
Die Laufräder schauen normalerweise richtig gut aus. 

Als nächstes kommen:

- Neuer Vorbau
- Neuer Lenker
- Neue Reifen

Mal gucken ob es sich dann immer noch wie ein Panzer anfühlt. ^^


----------



## Ufoman (19. Juni 2010)

hier meine große Untertasse











Rahmen: Nicolai UFO-ST Gr.S mit selfmade 12mm Titanachse hinten
Gabel: RockShox Totem Solo Air 2010
Dämpfer: RockShox Vivid 5.1 mit Nuke Proof Titanfeder
Steuersatz: Acros
Naben: Hope Pro 2
Felgen: Mavic 721er
Speichen: DT Swiss
Bremsen: Avid Juicy Seven
Kurbel//Innenlager: Shimano SLX
Kettenführung: Truvativ Boxguide
Pedale: Welgo MG1
Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller
Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller Worldcup
Sattel: Leaf
Sattelstütze: Leaf
Schaltwerk: Sram X9
Schalthebel: Sram X9
Kasette: Rennrad
Reifen Hinten: Maxxis Minion front 42a
Reifen Vorn: Schwalbe Big Betty Tripple Nano Compound
Schläuche: Schwalbe Standart

Gesamtgewicht: 17,4kg

Rakete


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juni 2010)

Ufoman  

rest hier auch sehr schön...


----------



## brokenarmsdude (22. Juni 2010)

Hi,
suche ein Ufo ST in L!!! entweder als Kit oder komplett.

Würde mich über Angebote freuen, da ich am Wochenende Downhillblut geleckt habe


----------



## psc1 (22. Juni 2010)

Hier mal meins, mit neuer Gabel....

und natürlich, damit hier wieder mal was passiert 






Todo: Schaft kürzen, Kralle rein und so, das Teil einstellen

Next: Kurbel neu, 2,3er MuddyMarys....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## limestone (29. Juni 2010)

Fahre ein 07er ST mit 2-Fachkurbel(Holzfeller) und sram umwerfer und hab folgendes Probelm:
Ich hab mir ne shiftguide gekauft, weil mich die Kettenabspringer genervt haben wenn das Gelände sehr ruppig geworden ist. Wollte das Teil heute dranbauen, aber irgendwie passt das nicht. Hab ein Howitzer Team Innenlager verbaut: 1 Spacer auf der Non-Drive-Seite und zwei Spacer auf der Drive-Seite. 
Wenn ich nun die Shiftguide einbaue lasse ich einen Spacer beim Innenlager auf der Drive-Seite weg, da ja sonst die Innenlagerachse zu kurz ist(für insgesamt 3 Spacer und Shiftguide). In diesem Einbauzustand kollidiert die Führung aber mit dem Heckrahmen meines Ufos. 
Ich wäre euch dankbar für Tipps wie ihr das gemacht habt.


----------



## psc1 (30. Juni 2010)

Hi, ich kann Dir leider keine konkrete Antwort geben, allerdings weiß ich, dass auch meine 1-fach mpr g2 nur in einer bestimmten Montageposition passt! und ich habe mitbekommen (damals), dass es hier eifrige Gespräche über funktionierende und nicht montierbare Kefüs gab, es sind wohl nicht soviele die wirklich funzen.
Hier gibts aber ne Menge Jungs, die Dir da helfen können...


----------



## Kuwahades (30. Juni 2010)

da die Shiftguide von Truvativ ist, sollte dir ein kurzer Anruf in Lübbrechtsen am schnellsten helfen 

CALL: +49 (0) 5185-95 7191
FAX: +49 (0) 5185-95 7192
eMail: [email protected]


----------



## "Sebastian" (30. Juni 2010)

UFOs und Kettenführungen sind einfach ein Krampf..


----------



## mikeymark (30. Juni 2010)

Kommt die KeFü schon bei der Montage an die Schwinge, oder erst beim einfedern?


----------



## limestone (2. Juli 2010)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Kommt die KeFü schon bei der Montage an die Schwinge, oder erst beim einfedern?




...kommt schon direkt bei der Montage dran, besser gesagt ist die Montage gar nicht möglich, da das Innenlager nicht richtig montiert werden kann.


----------



## mikeymark (2. Juli 2010)

Dann versetzt die Tretlagerachse weiter nach rechts, dann hast du ein bisschen mehr Spielraum. Lass links den Spacer weg, und mach rechts wieder Zwei rein mit der KeFü in der Mitte. Vielleicht reicht ja der Abstand aus.


----------



## limestone (6. Juli 2010)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Dann versetzt die Tretlagerachse weiter nach rechts, dann hast du ein bisschen mehr Spielraum. Lass links den Spacer weg, und mach rechts wieder Zwei rein mit der KeFü in der Mitte. Vielleicht reicht ja der Abstand aus.



... ich habs mal so probiert und es passt gut. Freigängigkeit ist gewährleistet, das Einzige ist die Kettenlinie, die sich ja jetzt ein bisschen verschoben hat....aber wird wohl kein problem sein, denke ich. 
Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## mikeymark (6. Juli 2010)

Das mit der Kettenlinie ist nicht so schlimm, besonders dann nicht, wenn man eh nur ein Kettenblatt vorne fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## limestone (10. Juli 2010)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Das mit der Kettenlinie ist nicht so schlimm, besonders dann nicht, wenn man eh nur ein Kettenblatt vorne fährt.



... würde ich nur ein Kettenblatt fahren dann bräuchte ich ja die shiftguide nicht! bisher hatts aber noch keine probleme gegeben, auch nicht mit zwei kettenblättern.


----------



## mikeymark (10. Juli 2010)

Weiß ich doch, habs ja gelesen.


----------



## Schoasdromme (11. Juli 2010)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde geworfen :

Welche Einbaulänge hat der Dämpfer beim UFO  ST ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. Juli 2010)

222


----------



## Ge!st (11. Juli 2010)

Laut PDF auf der Nicolai Seite sind es 223 mm.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. Juli 2010)

dann versuche mal ein Dämpfer in 223 zu finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schoasdromme (11. Juli 2010)

241mm paßt also nicht ?


----------



## Carnologe (11. Juli 2010)




----------



## Schoasdromme (11. Juli 2010)

Hast Du Kopfweh , oder was paßt Dir nicht?


----------



## Kunstflieger (11. Juli 2010)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> dann versuche mal ein Dämpfer in 223 zu finden



Ist doch bei BOS kein Problem


----------



## JOHN-DOE (11. Juli 2010)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> oder was paßt Dir nicht?



241 passt nicht


----------



## Schoasdromme (12. Juli 2010)

Hätte ja sein können , wegen dem verschiebbaren  Dämpferschlitten ...
mit 241mm länge hätte ich nämlich noch einen DHX 5, darum.

Den Saublöden Kopfgreifer kann er sich in den XXXXX schieben.


----------



## JOHN-DOE (12. Juli 2010)

ich fürchte Du wirst hier auf Dauer nicht glücklich


----------



## waschi82 (12. Juli 2010)

;-)


----------



## guru39 (12. Juli 2010)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ich fürchte Du wirst hier auf Dauer nicht glücklich



Wir sind ein Dorf


----------



## Schoasdromme (13. Juli 2010)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> ich fürchte Du wirst hier auf Dauer nicht glücklich



Keihne Ahnung, was ihr hier für ein Kultgehabe verbringt?
Glücklich werden ?- ich hab eine ganz normale Frage gestellt , 
zwei normale und eine bescheuerte Antwort bekommen und gut is.
Mehr wollte ich nicht wissen...

Ach ja, nochmal zum Kopfgreifer , es gibt tatsächlich Rahmen ,in die man 
verschiedene Dämpferlängen einbauen kann,
kA was an der Frage deshalb so dumm sein soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (13. Juli 2010)

dmr-bike schrieb:


> Welche Einbaulänge hat der Dämpfer beim UFO  ST ?





JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> 222





dmr-bike schrieb:


> 241mm paßt also nicht ?



Eine korrekte Antwort stellt man nicht noch einmal in Frage, schon garnicht wenn sie von John kommt


----------



## Der_Graf (15. Juli 2010)

Wenn andere Einbaulängen freigegeben wären, hätte er es dir sicher gesagt . Aber kannst du ja nicht wissen.

Mein Vorschlag: Probiers doch einfach mal, wenn du den Dämpfer und Rahmen eh da hast. Also, ohne Feder, und gucken obs kollidiert.Hast halt keine Garantie mehr, denk ich mal. Fahre auch einen längeren Dämpfer in meinem ION ST. (Wurde allerdings von Kalle so geplant und freigegeben


----------



## nollak (15. Juli 2010)

Da hier ja letztens auch von Kettenfuehrungen die Rede war. Hat wer Erfahrungen mit der e Thirteen LS FS? Wollte mir die evtl holen weil mir die Boxguide doch ne bissl zu klobig ist.


----------



## visionthing (15. Juli 2010)

Die MRP passt ohne herum zu basteln. Die e13 ist da meist nicht so Pflegeleicht.


----------



## waschi82 (15. Juli 2010)

richtig!


----------



## "Sebastian" (15. Juli 2010)

nollak schrieb:


> Da hier ja letztens auch von Kettenfuehrungen die Rede war. Hat wer Erfahrungen mit der e Thirteen LS FS? Wollte mir die evtl holen weil mir die Boxguide doch ne bissl zu klobig ist.



Finger weg von e13, oder Basteln


----------



## guru39 (15. Juli 2010)

[quote="Sebastian";7359717]Finger weg von e13, oder Basteln[/quote]

Wörd


----------



## nollak (15. Juli 2010)

Gut zu wissen auf basteln hab ich da eigentlich nicht so den Bock.

Was gibts denn da so fuer alternativen, mal von der Boxguide abgesehen?

EDIT: Grad gelesen MRP dann schau ich da mal.


----------



## softbiker (16. Juli 2010)

Gammut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (16. Juli 2010)

Hmm also die Mini G von MRP sieht schonmal ganz gut aus. Was mit Bashring suche ich eigentlich eher weniger da gefällt mir die Optik nicht so.


----------



## visionthing (16. Juli 2010)

Ich habe die MRP G2 dran und die funktioniert perfekt am UFO


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Juli 2010)

visionthing schrieb:


> Ich habe die MRP G2 dran und die funktioniert perfekt am UFO


----------



## nollak (16. Juli 2010)

Joa entweder die G2 oder dir Mini G ist ja auch von der Kettenblatt Größe abhängig. Hab vorgestern mal Ne 33 vorne montiert. Muss das mal in Willingen antesten wenn ich wieder fit bin.


----------



## mikeymark (16. Juli 2010)

@visionthink
Top Ufo


----------



## visionthing (16. Juli 2010)

Danke, das Bild war aber schonmal hier drin.
Morgen geht´s nach Morzine dann komm ich bestimmt mit einem aktuelleren Foto zurück. Die Lenkzentrale hat sich deutlich verändert und die Aufkleber habens nicht überlebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racefaceracer (18. Juli 2010)

servus 

ich überleg in mein ufo st einen neuen dämpfer einzubauen...
zur auswahl würden entweder der dhx 5.0 oder der roco rc wc stehen...
welchen würdet ihr mir empfehlen?welcher is im ufo besser?

Grüße
racefaceracer


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Juli 2010)

Vivid


----------



## racefaceracer (18. Juli 2010)

steht nicht zur auswahl


----------



## waschi82 (18. Juli 2010)

is aber der BESTE!


----------



## racefaceracer (18. Juli 2010)

mag rs ned...
will einen von den beiden


----------



## waschi82 (18. Juli 2010)

dann fox..


----------



## racefaceracer (18. Juli 2010)

warum? pro von fox ,contra von marzocchi?


----------



## waschi82 (18. Juli 2010)

Fox:
+qualität
+ haltbarkeit

MZ:
- qualität
- haltbarkeit

meine erfahrung bzw. die von nem kumpel der erst nen mz hatte und jetzt fox fährt...
wie die beiden ansprechen kann ich nicht sagen.. ;-)


----------



## racefaceracer (19. Juli 2010)

kann sonst noch jemand erfahrungen bzw meinungen zu den dämpfern posten?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (19. Juli 2010)

Ich hab den DHX 5.0 Propedal erst seit kurzem, hab auch kein gegenbeispiel im coil bereich, aber finde ihn sehr gut, spricht super sensibel an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (19. Juli 2010)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Vivid



Frag mal den "sebastian" was er vom Vivid hält


----------



## JOHN-DOE (19. Juli 2010)

mir ist total egal was andere davon halten  ich bin mit meinem Vivid seit ich glaube 2 Jahren mehr als zufrieden  
ok nach dem DHX Air wäre ich bestimmt auch mit einer Bratwurst als Dämpfer zufrieden gewesen, aber ich mag den Vivid


----------



## waschi82 (19. Juli 2010)

dito...;-)


----------



## Carnologe (19. Juli 2010)

Im Falle von "sebastian" war der Dämpfer mehrere Male defekt,
aber es kann ja auch Ausnahmen geben


----------



## racefaceracer (20. Juli 2010)

will ja auch keinen vivid...will ja entweder einen MZ oder einen FOX...also vergessts etz bitte mal den vivid und sagt euere meineungen/erfahrungsberichte zu dem dhx 5.0 oder zu dem roco rc wc / tst r 

Grüße

racefaceracer


----------



## petete2000 (22. Juli 2010)

Mein neuer Rahmen NICOLAI UFO-DS

DANKE an WODAN Bernd .


----------



## Kuwahades (22. Juli 2010)

@ Wodan 
wie jetzt ?
hats DS keinen Spaß gemacht ?

oder hast Du ein neues Projekt ?

ich bin ja der Meinung ein DS muss man auch in L fahren


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juli 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> @ Wodan
> wie jetzt ?
> hats DS keinen Spaß gemacht ?
> 
> ...



JA ist vom WODAN Bernd,- habs ihm abgeschwatzt... er sagt,-das er mitlerweile zu viele -N- s  da hat.  

gr.M. passt meinem Sohn.


----------



## Kuwahades (22. Juli 2010)

dann bleibts ja wenigstens in der Familie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jettj (22. Juli 2010)

racefaceracer schrieb:


> will ja auch keinen vivid...will ja entweder einen MZ oder einen FOX...also vergessts etz bitte mal den vivid und sagt euere meineungen/erfahrungsberichte zu dem dhx 5.0 oder zu dem roco rc wc / tst r
> 
> Grüße
> 
> racefaceracer


 
Kauf dir eine Vivid oder ein Fox Dhx und lass sie ihn dir tunien. 
Dann hast du ein Dämpfer für ein paar Jahre.

@Khujand 
Wie wird den der Ufo aufbaut für dein Sohn


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Juli 2010)

Jettj schrieb:


> @Khujand
> Wie wird den der Ufo aufbaut für dein Sohn



leicht und leichtgängig. 

Kuwa 
es war ja schon mal in Oberhausen,- beim [email protected] .  nun ist es bald wieder zurück auf den Trails.


----------



## Nasum (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mein derzeitiger Rahmen ist gerissen(RM Switch) und ich möchte mir jetzt ein Nicolai Ufo St Rahmen gebraucht kaufen.Allerdings bin ich mit der Größe unsicher.Bei 1,74 bevorzuge ich eine M, mein Switch bin ich allerdings in S gefahren.Leider hab ich keine Möglichkeit zum Probefahren.Was meint ihr was besser kommt?Ich hab zwar ein paar Daten gefunden aber das bringt mir nicht so viel.Ist eine S sehr klein ausgefallen?
Danke erstmal für sämtliche Tipps.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Jettj (22. Juli 2010)

Also ich würde aus deiner Stelle M nehmen.
Kommt halt auf deine Vorlieben an ob du es Wendig haben willst etc.


----------



## WODAN (22. Juli 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> @ Wodan
> wie jetzt ?
> hats DS keinen Spaß gemacht ?
> 
> ...



Moin,
neue Projekte gibt es immer


----------



## Slickrick (25. Juli 2010)

Bevor ich nen eigenen Thread starte frag ich einfach mal hier:

Ich krieg demnächst mein Ufo ST. Ist damit auch ein 24" Hinterrad möglich?
(nur mal zum Ausprobieren...)
Welcher Luftdämpfer paßt gut zum Ufo ST?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (25. Juli 2010)

Warum hast Du nicht gleich den Verkäufer gefragt ?

Wenn er Dir ein N verkauft sollte er auch etwas dazu sagen können !


----------



## cryptic. (25. Juli 2010)

Slickrick schrieb:


> Bevor ich nen eigenen Thread starte frag ich einfach mal hier:
> 
> Ich krieg demnächst mein Ufo ST. Ist damit auch ein 24" Hinterrad möglich?
> (nur mal zum Ausprobieren...)
> ...




Ein 24" HR ist natürlich möglich, aber sinnlos. Lieber den Rahmen etwas kleiner wählen und damit die Wendigkeit verbessern, als auf die Laufruhe von 26" zu verzichten.

Wenn Luftdämpfer dann dhx. Aber lieber einen Dämpfer mit Feder - mit Titanfeder ist es ca 200g schwerer - und eine ordentliche Performance


----------



## Slickrick (25. Juli 2010)

Mal konkret: Rahmen ist Größe S
Außerdem will ich ja wie oben genannt nur rumprobieren mit 24"
Mir geht's v. a. um das Yoke am Hinterbau, das scheinbar Richtung Ausfaller enger wird - also weniger Reifenfreiheit bei 24"

Warum lieber Federdämpfer? Und wenn Luft, warum ausgerechnet der DHX Air mit seiner lausigen Progression?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (25. Juli 2010)

mit 24" kannste vlt 2.0er reifen fahren...

dhx air.


----------



## bikingarni (29. Juli 2010)

Nächtes Frühjahr feiert es seinen 10. Geburtstag. Wird mal wieder umgebaut. Ich glaube vom ursprünglichen Bike ist nix mehr übrig. Jetzt hat es ne Pike bekommen sowie die The Ones vom DH-Bike. Ich benötige nur noch ein zivilisiertes Kettenblatt, Kette und Krempel, hoffentlich ist heute Mittag schon eine Runde drin. Rahmen ist Größe S (bei 1,75m), für meine Hometrails ein perfektes Bike.
Änderungswünsche meinerseits: Sattel+Stütze (I-Beam), Kettenführung (G2 Mini), HR. Würde saugern auf 135x12mm wechseln, wenn jemand einen Hinterbau überflüssig hat, bitte melden.
Wahnsinn, 10 Jahre das gleiche Bike zu fahren, und immer noch sehr guter Service von Nicolai (Lagerdeckel, Infos, usw.).


----------



## WODAN (29. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> JA ist vom WODAN Bernd,- habs ihm abgeschwatzt... er sagt,-das er mitlerweile zu viele -N- s  da hat.
> 
> gr.M. passt meinem Sohn.



Wo bleiben denn die Bilder


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juli 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wo bleiben denn die Bilder



kommen morgen... 

@bikingarni
da geht noch was.


----------



## petete2000 (29. Juli 2010)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wo bleiben denn die Bilder








DANKE an:

napalmdeath
WODAN
lordpoldy
und Papa


----------



## WODAN (29. Juli 2010)

petete2000 schrieb:


> DANKE an:
> 
> napalmdeath
> WODAN
> ...



Gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------



## Carnologe (29. Juli 2010)

Mir auch! Sieht richtig schnell aus die Kiste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2010)

petete2000 schrieb:


> DANKE an:
> 
> napalmdeath
> WODAN
> ...



geht steil


----------



## Kuwahades (30. Juli 2010)

rot schwarz Oberhausen 

sehr Cool.
was wiegt es denn ?


----------



## stuk (30. Juli 2010)

nette kleine spaßkarre, wünsche viel spaß damit
klasse idee mit dem "CE-Warning-Aufkleber" auf dem FOX
aber,hat papa wirklich ein Shimano-Schaltwerk erlaubt 
mfg


----------



## petete2000 (30. Juli 2010)

Danke.


----------



## petete2000 (30. Juli 2010)

RAHMEN: ufo-ds
GABEL: rock shox pike
DÄMPFER: fox
SCHALTUNG.shimano slx (short)
CASSETTE:shimano slx
BREMSE: avid jucy
LENKER: sunline v1 
VORBAU: truvativ holzfeller
STEUERSATZ: acros
SATTELSTANGE: syncros
SATTEL: wtb aviator (so geil) 
SPANNER: salsa
KURBEL: truvativ holzfeller
INNENLAGER: truvativ
PEDALEN: atomlab smoke (plaste) 
KETTENSTREBENSCHUTZ: rennradlenkerband
LAUFRÄDER: dt-swiss/ specialized /schwalbe -smart sam


Gesamt Gewicht: lt. KERN Waage 14,95 kg.


----------



## Ti-Max (30. Juli 2010)

petete2000 schrieb:


> RAHMEN: ufo-ds
> GABEL: rock shox pike
> DÄMPFER: fox
> SCHALTUNG.shimano slx (short)
> ...



Sehr schönes Rad! Glückwunsch 

Und endlich mal, im Vergleich zum Vatter, eine vernünftige Schaltung 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## some.body (30. Juli 2010)

petete2000 schrieb:


> DANKE an:
> 
> napalmdeath
> WODAN
> ...



... und an mich, fuer den Aufkleber, der dann ja wohl noch auf die andere Seite des Daempfers kommt


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juli 2010)

some.body schrieb:


> ... und an mich, fuer den Aufkleber



lol   klaa doch DANKE ! 


Ti *hust*


----------



## stuk (30. Juli 2010)

mal noch ne frage zum dämpfer:
sollte der nicht andersrum? schlägt beim durchfedern nicht das gehäuse an die aufhängung? oder ist da genug platz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juli 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> sollte der nicht andersrum?



anders gehts garnicht...


----------



## Kuwahades (30. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> anders gehts garnicht...



stimpt


----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> anders gehts garnicht...



Die Reifen aber schon  Hab erstmal meinen Monitor  uff´n Kopp stelle müsse


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juli 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Reifen aber schon  Hab erstmal meinen Monitor  uff´n Kopp stelle müsse



WAAA die laufrichtung stimmt doch.


----------



## nollak (30. Juli 2010)

Sehr schick auf jeden Fall. Da macht sich doch mal wieder die Lust breit auch ne DS aufzubauen...


----------



## Kuwahades (30. Juli 2010)

nollak schrieb:


> Sehr schick auf jeden Fall. Da macht sich doch mal wieder die Lust breit auch ne DS aufzubauen...



wer Wheelies mag, der mag am liebsten nur noch DS fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> WAAA die laufrichtung stimmt doch.



Wer hats denn von der Laufrichtung. Ich meine das der Schriftzug auf´m Kopp steht beim Foddo.


----------



## Ge!st (30. Juli 2010)

Das Bike sieht richtig "Knuddelig" aus, ein richtige Spaßteil


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juli 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Das Bike sieht richtig "Knuddelig" aus, ein richtige Spaßteil


den spass hat er.


----------



## Ge!st (30. Juli 2010)

Dein Sohn kann sich glücklich schätzen, mit dem tollen Bike wird er sicher viel Spaß haben


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juli 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> mit dem tollen Bike wird er sicher viel Spaß hab




1 Probl. gibts da... 
alle kinder wollen damit "ne runde" drehen.


----------



## Simbl (30. Juli 2010)

Das mit dem Reifen-Schriftzug geht mal gar nicht


----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2010)

Simbl schrieb:


> Das mit dem Reifen-Schriftzug geht mal gar nicht



meine Rede!


----------



## softbiker (30. Juli 2010)

Ich versteh mal gar nicht was ihr habt.
Vor allem. Das geht doch gar nicht anders.
Und jetz kommt mir nicht mit doch! 
Wenn man das Rad ein halbe Umdrehung steht dann ist der Schriftzug immer aufm Kopf. Dreht mans wieder ne halbe Umdrehung weiter dann ists wieder normal.
Ällabätsch!


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juli 2010)

Simbl schrieb:


> Das mit dem Reifen-Schriftzug geht mal gar nicht



das stört


----------



## waschi82 (30. Juli 2010)

coooles baik !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (30. Juli 2010)

Sorry, ich wurd so erzogen


----------



## "Sebastian" (4. August 2010)

Guten Abend liebe Ufo-Gemeinde,

bitte um ehrliche Meinung was den (Verkaufs)Wert meines Ufos angeht. Hier mal ein Bild:





Nicolai UFO ST 2010 in schwarz elox (Kaufdatum Oktober 09)

Boxxer 2010 Team
Fox DHX 4.0 TF TUNED
Avid Elixir CR
Nukeproof Generator Laufradsatz
Nukeproof Generator Naben
Nukeprooof Warhead 760mm
Nukeproof Vorbau
Reset WAN.5 Steuersatz
Shimano Saint Kurbelgarnitur
e.thirteen G-Ring 38t
e.thirteen LG1+
Wellgo MG1
FUNN Skinny Race Lite
Hope Sattelklemme schwarz
SRAM X-0 GripShift
SRAM X9 medium cage

Gewicht: 18,21 kg


----------



## Deleted 130247 (4. August 2010)

............wie jetzt.........


----------



## Carnologe (4. August 2010)

Alter, was willst Du machen?????


----------



## "Sebastian" (5. August 2010)

...will was Neues!


----------



## Carnologe (5. August 2010)

Dann setz Dich halt auf Deine Hand und warte bis sie taub ist! Dann haste was neues 

Was willst Du denn?


----------



## habbadu (5. August 2010)

[quote="Sebastian";7426664]...will was Neues![/quote]

...an der Optik kann's meiner Meinung nach nicht liegen und sauschnell bist Du mit der Kiste ja auch - wie wir wissen Wirst Du etwa N untreu werden


----------



## visionthing (6. August 2010)

ich kann´s verstehen. Um Schnell zu sein gibt es doch eindeutig bessere Alternativen. Mir schwirrt da auch schon was neues im Kopf herum.


----------



## Condor (6. August 2010)

Ich werf mal 2100â¬ als Wert innen Raum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (6. August 2010)

<------------ ´mal die Arme vor der Brust verschränkt...      Nö.....


----------



## Condor (8. August 2010)

Versteh das nicht ganz, beziehst Du das auf meinen Post?

Ums mal klarzustellen, ich will die Karre nicht. Mein Traumsetup (Cove Shocker / Banshee Spitfire) steht neben mir, da würd ich son Ufo auch für die Hälfte nicht nehmen.
Er fragte nur nach einem realistischen Preis, das ist meine Einschätzung dazu.
Klar kann man die ganzen OVPs zusammenrechnen, paar Prozent abziehen und nun sagen "du spinnst doch", aber schau Dir halt mal den Gebrauchtmarkt an...


----------



## Machlovio (8. August 2010)

Hallo.Sorry,aber möchte nicht den ganzen Thread durchforsten,somit zur Frage:Wozu dient das markierte Teil (Oval).THX,Mac.


----------



## der Digge (8. August 2010)

denk einfach mal 5 min. drüber nach, die Frage wird alle paar Tage gestellt, ist aber völlig simpel


----------



## Machlovio (8. August 2010)

Mach`s nicht so geheimnisvoll!


----------



## der Digge (8. August 2010)

Wozu kann ein Verstrebung schon groß dienen? 
=> um Belastungen anders zu verteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Machlovio (8. August 2010)

O.K. So weit bin ich auch schon.Das Ding besteht doch aber aus 2 ineinander gleitenden Teilen.Also:Wie funktioniert`s?Warum, wenn doch eine Verstärkung, nicht aus einem Teil?Gruss,Mac.


----------



## racefaceracer (8. August 2010)

das ist dann nur noch eine Frage der Optik


----------



## Machlovio (8. August 2010)

Noch Jemand hier, der es weiss, und dem man nicht alles wie der Jungfrau aus der Nase ziehen muss?


----------



## nollak (8. August 2010)

Das sind keine zwei ineinandergleitenden Teile wie du vermutet hast. Das eine ist ein Fraesteil, das andere einfach eine Schraube. Damit werden Druckbelastungen aufs Unterrohr ueber das Sitzrohr mit abgefangen\gedaempft.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (8. August 2010)

Machlovio schrieb:


> Noch Jemand hier, der es weiss, und dem man nicht alles wie der Jungfrau aus der Nase ziehen muss?



lies dir den thread komplett durch, da steht schon alles 2 mal drin, dann musst du niemanden beschuldigen, dass er keine konkreten antworten gibt.
und wenn dus nicht in dem thread findest, dann im KF-KA!


----------



## der Digge (8. August 2010)

Nicht nur zwei mal


----------



## Machlovio (8. August 2010)

@nollak: THX, das ist ne klare Antwort.
@broken usw..:HAb doch mitgeteilt, dass mir der Thread zu lang ist.Hab n Job und ein ausgeprägtes Freizeitverhalten,ergo keine Zeit für Zeitverschwendung.Die Sufu find ich suboptimal.Wer das unzumutbar dindet, sollte eher gar nicht antworten.Gruss,Mac.


----------



## Hatschipuh (8. August 2010)

... es dient zur entlastung des unterrohrs! wenn der hinterbau einfedert "drückt" der dämpfer aufs unterrohr. diese verstrebung verbindet das unterrohr mit dem sattelrohr damit die auftretenden kräfte besser verteilt werden


----------



## Machlovio (8. August 2010)

Danke, der Hinweis weiter oben mit dem Gewinde macht`s schon selbstverständlich.Selbiges war in dem Nicolai-Katalog nicht erkennbar.Also nehme ich offenbar zu recht an, dass, wenn man die Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr in ihrer Position ändert, durch Hinundherschrauben der Verstärkung diese in der benötigten Länge anpasst?Gruss,M.


----------



## nollak (8. August 2010)

Genau so lauefts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (8. August 2010)

Machlovio schrieb:


> wenn man die Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr in ihrer Position ändert, durch Hinundherschrauben der Verstärkung



Diese wird/sollte nicht "hinundher" geschoben werden, da sie nicht für verschiedene Dämpferlängen/einbaumaße gedacht ist. Es bleibt fix, so wie es in der jeweiligen Rahmengröße ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (16. August 2010)

Guten Abend,
bin auf der Suche nach nem leichteren LRS für meine Tasse.
Falls noch jemand einen alten Satz rumliegen hat, der nicht mehr als 2.2kg wiegt, würde ich mich über eine PN oder Mail freuen.
Am liebsten schwarz mit DT Komponenten.

Danke


----------



## "Sebastian" (26. August 2010)

Trenne mich wegen anstehender Neuanschaffung von meinem geliebten UFO:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/299243/cat/42


----------



## mikeymark (26. August 2010)

Tja, ich auch! Also schaut mal in meine bikemarkt Anzeige.


----------



## derearl (1. September 2010)

Moin, 
Nach der Rückkehr aus PDS stelle ich an meinem UFO leichtes "Lagerspiel" fest und wollte hier einmal mal um Einschätzungen bitten, ob ich mir Sorgen machen muss.

Folgendes Verhalten:
Wenn ich das Rad hinten am Sattel leicht anhebe, stelle ich ein leichtes Spiel in vertikaler Richtung fest. Es ist wirklich minimal und nicht mehr als ein 0,5mm. Es wirkt fast so, also wenn der Hauptrahmen ein bisschen durchhängen würde und man diesen erst so anheben könnte bis er dann 
den Hinterbau mit hochzieht. Ich weiß nicht genau wie ich es besser beschreiben soll. 

Interessant ist, das ich dies nur bei festgezogenen Schrauben an der Dämpferaufnahme am Sattelrohr beobachten kann. Ist die Schraube locker, so gibt es kein Spiel. Eigentlich hätte ich wenn überhaupt gegenteiliges erwartet. 

Beim Anheben des Rades kann ich leichtes Spiel an der besagter Dämpferaufnahme feststellen und tippe mal auf Spiel in den Lagern am Dämpfer (Vivid 5.1). 

Aber ich wollte trotz allem hier mal ein paar Einschätzungen einholen. Kennt jemand das beobachtete Problem? Ist es Grund zur Sorge oder normaler Verschleiss?

besten Gruß und Danke
Earl


----------



## Ufoman (4. September 2010)

Sport frei, Untertassenfreunde.

Da sich mein UFO-ST zur Zeit beim Kalle zur Reparatur befindet, quält mich die Frage nach einer neuen Farbe für den Hauptrahmen. Die Schwinge bleibt Schwarz. 

Vorschläge bitte!! 
ich bevorzuge was Auffälliges.
vielleicht weis ja auch jemand, ob die Farbe Kryptonite green noch erhältlich ist.

hier mal noch ein bild vom aufbau mit alter farbe.





ride on BAB


----------



## eLw00d (4. September 2010)

Kryptonite Green gigt's schon länger nicht mehr.

Die Farbe war wohl irgendwie zu schädlich oder so.
Reste waren das letzte Mal wo ich nachgefragt hab noch da, aber nicht mehr in gescheiter Qualität. Wirft dann irgendwie Blasen beim lackieren oder so.

Kannst meinen Rahmen kaufen wenn du möchtest


----------



## Ufoman (4. September 2010)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Kryptonite Green gigt's schon länger nicht mehr.
> 
> Die Farbe war wohl irgendwie zu schädlich oder so.
> Reste waren das letzte Mal wo ich nachgefragt hab noch da, aber nicht mehr in gescheiter Qualität. Wirft dann irgendwie Blasen beim lackieren oder so.
> ...




neee danke, ich will noch meine Nici wieder haben 

kann man denn die farbe nicht neu mischen?
alternativen zu der farbe?


----------



## eLw00d (4. September 2010)

Ne, da ließ sich nichts machen soweit ich mich erinnern kann.

Alternativen gibt's keine, ist einfach die schönste Farbe die's gibt. 









Ich werd's auch behalten, da ich soviel Arbeit reingesteckt habe und es mich optisch immer noch begeistert.
Aber rein von den Fahreigenschaften her, gibt's leider viel viel besseres auf dem Markt. 

Diese Woche mal wieder ein Ion auf der herbsten Downhill-Strecke des belgischen Cups gefahren (Malmedy). Da liegen Welten dazwischen.
Da wo ich mit dem Ufo nur noch durch die Gegend hüpfe und nach Bodenkontakt ringe, liegt das Ion so satt auf, das man total entspannt auch die krassesten und steilsten Wurzelpassagen mit Highspeed meistern kann.
Bremse hinten antippen und Federperformance ist weg. 

Naja, aber gibt schlimmeres. 
Dafür gibt's den Rahmen ja auch schon günstig.

edit @ ufoman:
Meine Fresse gehst du ab mit dem Ufo! 
Echt genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (4. September 2010)

Artur, als der Khujand hier im IBC, könnte da was machen...


----------



## Ufoman (4. September 2010)

@eLw00d

das ufo is ja auch zum abgehen da 

klar mag sein, dass das ION von der federperformance besser is.
aber es ist ja auch mehr nach downhill-race ausgelegt. 

ich denke für derartige slopestylestrecken wie zum beispiel in Chatel (PDS) is das ION nicht unbedingt ausgelegt. da macht dem UFO keiner was vor.

da ich nicht so viel Race fahre und lieber die dicken dinger mach, denk ich dass das UFO für mich besser ist.

hab mir aber vorgenommen mich auch mal auf nem ION die berge runter zu schmeißen. vielleicht hab ich ja dann doch ne neue liebe. ;-)

P.S. ja dein Kryptonite green is echt geil!! "auch haben will"


----------



## mcgable (4. September 2010)

Hallo,
hätt da auch mal eine Frage:
was ist beim UFO die absolute Untergrenze bei der Gabellänge?
gehen 160mm noch? will erstmal meine alte Gabel übernehmen. 
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Ufoman (4. September 2010)

mcgable schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hätt da auch mal eine Frage:
> was ist beim UFO die absolute Untergrenze bei der Gabellänge?
> gehen 160mm noch? will erstmal meine alte Gabel übernehmen.
> Vielen Dank.



sollte kein problem sein. du kannst ja auch den federweg vom UFO-ST von 165mm bis 195mm einstellen


----------



## mcgable (4. September 2010)

super, danke für die schnelle Antwort 
jetzt muss ich mich nur noch zwischen S oder M entscheiden


----------



## Ufoman (4. September 2010)

wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (4. September 2010)

176cm - S sollte da gehen, oder?


----------



## Ufoman (4. September 2010)

ich bin 1,77m und fahr auch ne S.

wenn du mehr zaubern willst mit dem bike, dann nimm ne S. wenn du eher schnelle DH strecken runter willst nimm ne M.

ich hab gerade noch mal gekuckt wegen dem empfohlenen Gabelfederweg. Nicolai gibt 170mm-203mm an.

hier ein link dazu:

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...xazA4dHc&hl=de&single=true&gid=12&output=html

ich denke trotzdem dass du erstmal die 160er einbauen kannst. musst du mal sehen ob es mit dem lenkwinkel dann noch fahrbar ist. es wird denn steiler werden und damit wendiger.


----------



## mcgable (4. September 2010)

denk auch das es eher nen S wird, wendig und agil geht mir vor dh gebrettere
und ne längere Gabel kommt dann vllt später


----------



## Ufoman (4. September 2010)

was willste denn für ne farbe nehmen?? 

ich weis nämlich nicht welche ich nehmen soll


----------



## Testmaen (4. September 2010)

Ufoman schrieb:


> Sport frei, Untertassenfreunde.
> 
> Da sich mein UFO-ST zur Zeit beim Kalle zur Reparatur befindet, quält mich die Frage nach einer neuen Farbe für den Hauptrahmen. Die Schwinge bleibt Schwarz.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht "kawasaki green glossy" ?


----------



## mcgable (4. September 2010)

Hatte an Ruby Red (matt) mit glossy transparentem Decal und schwarzes  (elox) Heck gedacht ... kurz Rot/Schwarz, also nix extravagantes  muss halt auch zu meinen bereits vorhandenen Komponenten passen.

Edit: wie wäre es mit 'Jägermeister', das fällt auf ... denk ich


----------



## Ufoman (5. September 2010)

mcgable schrieb:


> Hatte an Ruby Red (matt) mit glossy transparentem Decal und schwarzes  (elox) Heck gedacht ... kurz Rot/Schwarz, also nix extravagantes  muss halt auch zu meinen bereits vorhandenen Komponenten passen.
> 
> Edit: wie wäre es mit 'Jägermeister', das fällt auf ... denk ich



Hmm Jägermeister is mir schon fast bissl zu dunkel. Und nen helleres orange wollt ich eigentlich nicht, weil mein BMXTB schon gelborange ist.

zu deinem schwarz elox heck: 
das sieht wenns neu ist geil aus aber das bekommst du ganz schlecht wieder sauber. da setzt sich der dreck übelst in den poren fest. nimm lieber nen einfach beschichtetes schwarzes pulver. sieht fast genau so aus und lässt sich gut reinigen.


----------



## Ufoman (5. September 2010)

@Testmaen

wäre vielleicht was. aber so 100%ig is es das noch nicht

hatte sogar schon an das sulfur yellow gedacht. das tut aber bestimmt schon weh beim hinschauen!?
vielleicht hat jemand nen bild fon der farbe auf nem rahmen?


----------



## der-gute (5. September 2010)

das is mal ne Farbe:


----------



## frankweber (5. September 2010)

wo ist die Untertasse, wurde die gerade überfahren von dem AFR??
schon ne weile offtopic hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (5. September 2010)

wein doch!

vielleicht blätterst du einfach mal ne Seite zurück und liest nach

ups, dann is es trotzdem off Topic!
sowas aber auch...


----------



## mcgable (5. September 2010)

Ufoman schrieb:


> [...]
> zu deinem schwarz elox heck:
> das sieht wenns neu ist geil aus aber das bekommst du ganz schlecht wieder sauber. da setzt sich der dreck übelst in den poren fest. nimm lieber nen einfach beschichtetes schwarzes pulver. sieht fast genau so aus und lässt sich gut reinigen.


Danke für den Tipp. Wie sieht es mit dem matten Lack am Rahmen aus?
Ist der auch sehr empfindlich? Ich finde halt matten Lack optisch besser
und das Heck sollte auf jeden Fall auch matt sein.


----------



## guru39 (5. September 2010)

Da muss ich dem Ufoman leider wiedersprechen 

schwarz elox lässt sich mit den richtigen Mitteln wieder super in form bringen 

vorher:




nachher:




Wenn Du wieder bei mir im Laden bist kann ich Dir das gerne zeigen.


----------



## psc1 (5. September 2010)

Ufoman schrieb:


> Hmm Jägermeister is mir schon fast bissl zu dunkel. Und nen helleres orange wollt ich eigentlich nicht, weil mein BMXTB schon gelborange ist.
> 
> zu deinem schwarz elox heck:
> das sieht wenns neu ist geil aus aber das bekommst du ganz schlecht wieder sauber. da setzt sich der dreck übelst in den poren fest. nimm lieber nen einfach beschichtetes schwarzes pulver. sieht fast genau so aus und lässt sich gut reinigen.




Hi,
das mit dem "verschmutzen" stimmt, allerdings gehts mit WD40 sehr gut und leicht raus. Hatte früher an nem Bass nen gepulverten Hinterbau, der hat den NAchteil, dass die Beschcihtung im Bereich wo die Schuhe / Protektoren Kontakt aufnehmen fiese Kratzspuren bekommt...

ALso aus meiner Sicht hat beides seinen Vor-/Nachteil aber Tendenz doch eher zum ELox.

Gruß Peter


----------



## mcgable (5. September 2010)

vorher gefällt mir fast besser  nee, denk auch das ich beim 
schwarz Elox bleibe, meine Räder müssen auch nicht immer auf
Hochglanz poliert sein, bisschen Patina geht ok.

Aber viel wichtiger ist glaube ich die Frage: *S* oder *M* ?
Tendiere zum *S* (bei 176cm)


----------



## guru39 (5. September 2010)

ich bin 178cm und fahre M, passt super


----------



## Ufoman (5. September 2010)

elox ist natürlich auch noch leichter ;-)

hatte vorher auch nen schwarz elox hinterbau. der lies sich nur mit wd40 oder ahnlichen mitteln säubern. aber immer mit öl rummatschen is ja nun auch nicht so toll.
als die schwinge dann aber gerissen war, gab es ne neue schwinge mit matt-schwarzen einschicht pulver. sieht durch die sehr dünne schicht fast wie elox aus (schweißnähte schön sichtbar und so). lässt sich auch nur mit wasser reinigen ohne öl oder ähnliches. hat natürlich den nachteil, dass im bereich der kettenstrebe und am hufeisen, die kette und steinschläge dafür sorgen, dass der lack beschädigt wird/abplatzt.

macht wie ihr denkt. ist eben meine erfahrung und ich persönlich finde pulverbeschichtung besser.


----------



## der-gute (5. September 2010)

psc1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> das mit dem "verschmutzen" stimmt, allerdings gehts mit WD40 sehr gut und leicht raus. Hatte früher an nem Bass nen gepulverten Hinterbau, der hat den NAchteil, dass die Beschcihtung im Bereich wo die Schuhe / Protektoren Kontakt aufnehmen fiese Kratzspuren bekommt...
> 
> ALso aus meiner Sicht hat beides seinen Vor-/Nachteil aber Tendenz doch eher zum ELox.
> ...



Meine Rede!
auch wenn es nur Äste sind, die dein Hinterbau berührt - er bekommt davon Spuren, die man nicht immer wegpolieren kann
ein elox-Hinterbau macht das was er soll - er widersteht den äusseren Umständen


----------



## mcgable (5. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> ich bin 178cm und fahre M, passt super


2 cm, genau so viel ist das S auch kürzer 
ich vergleiche hier mit meinen beiden Hardtails
und da gefällt mir das kleinere zZ. auch besser.

Edit: 
Elox vs. Pulver, ich fasse mal zusammen:
- *Elox *ist widerstandsfähiger aber schwieriger zu reinigen.
- *Pulver *ist empfindlichr aber besser zu reinigen.
OK, dann bleibe ich bei Elox: lieber schmutzig als zerkratzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ufoman (5. September 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> das is mal ne Farbe:



ja aber wie heißt die farbe denn?


----------



## Ufoman (5. September 2010)

nochmal zum elox:

wie siehts mit dem nachbeschichten aus, falls euer Rahmen mal repariert werden muss?

kann man über elox einfach drüber eloxen?


----------



## guru39 (5. September 2010)

wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere ist das Verkehrs/signalorange, bin mir aber nicht mehr 100% sicher.


----------



## Ufoman (5. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere ist das Verkehrs/signalorange, bin mir aber nicht mehr 100% sicher.



Lichtorange?


----------



## guru39 (5. September 2010)

Ufoman schrieb:


> kann man über elox einfach drüber eloxen?



Im Prinzip geht das aber Nicolai macht das nicht, das wird dann überpulvert.


----------



## guru39 (5. September 2010)

Ufoman schrieb:


> Lichtorange?




glaub das is es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ufoman (5. September 2010)

manno, ich weis es nicht. ich hätte am liebsten ne farbe, die keiner hat und eine wo man auffällt, ohne dass man augenkrebs bekommt wenn man sie sieht


----------



## guru39 (5. September 2010)

lila/Gold


----------



## mcgable (5. September 2010)

RAL 1026 (Leuchtgelb)
Btw. kann Nicolai theoretisch 'alle' RAL Töne pulvern?


----------



## der-gute (5. September 2010)

Neon-pink!?


----------



## Ufoman (5. September 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Neon-pink!?



neon Pink?
ich sagte ohne augenkrebs! 

dafür hab ich nicht genug eier in der hose 

dann lieber neon gelb


----------



## Testmaen (5. September 2010)

Ufoman schrieb:


> @Testmaen
> 
> wäre vielleicht was. aber so 100%ig is es das noch nicht
> 
> ...




Habe nochmal ein wenig gesucht... Das Bild ist von 2009 mit dem "alten" Kawasaki grün. Ich vermute aber mal, dass es jetzt genau so aussehen würde.


----------



## Ufoman (5. September 2010)

na mal sehen. ich werd morgen mal beim volker durchklingeln und mich mal nach meinem ufo erkundigen. und mal paar farben anfragen.


----------



## limestone (6. September 2010)

...ich weiß gar nicht wie meine Farbe heist. Entweder Leuchtgelb, oder Neon gelb... ich finds immer noch geil. ich mach meinen elox hinterbau immer mit Pedros Bike Lust Silicone Polish sauber, da stahlt der Hinterbau und das gelb mal so richtig.


----------



## mcgable (6. September 2010)

Farbe ist krass ... darf ich fragen was das für eine MZ ist?


----------



## limestone (6. September 2010)

mcgable schrieb:


> Farbe ist krass ... darf ich fragen was das für eine MZ ist?



Das ist ne MZ 66Light ETA von 2007 Ist echt ne super Gabel hab noch nie auch nur ein kleines Problemchen damit gehabt und ansprechen tut sie auch super!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ufoman (7. September 2010)

ich vermisse meine nici....


----------



## mcgable (14. September 2010)

und? welche Farbe isses geworden? bin neugierig


----------



## Ufoman (15. September 2010)

mcgable schrieb:


> und? welche Farbe isses geworden? bin neugierig




alle farben, die ich wollte sind nicht lieferbar oder nur gegen aufpreis erhältlich. sulfur yellow hab ich mir live abgeschaut aber davon bekommt man echt augenkrebs. 

hab jetzt ivory white geordert mit rot-metallic decals. bin mal gespannt wie es aussieht. hoffentlich is sie bald da, die nicci


----------



## Ufoman (15. September 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! Nicci is heute wieder gekommen! und sie ist ja soooooooohhoooooo schöööööhhööööönnn!!!!!!!!ich kanns kaum erwarten sie wieder zusammen zu bauen. wird aber leider erst nächste woche werden. muss noch zur messe und am wochenende is rennen, da wird auch nix. naja, was lange reift wird gut! sport frei.

achso, Bilder folgen natürlich ;-)


----------



## Ufoman (15. September 2010)

Ich nochmal: ähm: 

*HOPPS*SPRING* hihi


----------



## Ufoman (20. September 2010)

so, hier mal paar Bilder von meiner Nicci:


----------



## soundbastler (23. September 2010)

Ihr habt es so gewollt
hier meins:


----------



## nollak (23. September 2010)

Hmm sieht ganz nett aus ueberlege meins auch neu zu pulvern.

was ist das fuer ne Boxxer und wie faehrt die sich so im UFO, das ist naemlich auch noch sonne ueberlegung von mir...


----------



## guru39 (23. September 2010)

soundbastler schrieb:


> Ihr habt es so gewollt
> hier meins:




 

Geiles Baik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soundbastler (24. September 2010)

Das ist 'ne 2010 boxxer team. Fährt sich ganz gut, jedoch habe ich kein Vergleich bisher, bin bisher nur diese gefahren im UFO.

@guru: ja, danke... ich weiß, du kennst es.


----------



## eLw00d (24. September 2010)

Ufo und Doppelbrücke passt! 

Allerdings merkt man dann dass die Federperformance am Heck ein wenig hinterher hinkt.
Ist halt kein reinrassiger Downhiller.
Deswegen landet mein Rahmen die Tage im Bikemarkt.

Wer scharf auf nen Ufo ST Rahmen von 07 in Kryptonite Green ist darf sich gerne melden.


----------



## c_w (24. September 2010)

Größe?


----------



## guru39 (24. September 2010)

M


----------



## soundbastler (24. September 2010)

ich glaub er meinte elwood


----------



## eLw00d (24. September 2010)

Guru vielleicht auch. 

Meiner ist auf jeden Fall Größe M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (24. September 2010)

Hmm klingt ja soweit ganz gut mit der Gabel. Bin nur noch am schwanken. Team oder Race aber werde denke eh erst so weihnachten rum eine kaufen.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (24. September 2010)

mir gefällts mit ner totem am besten! (hab meine 888WC gg. ne totem getauscht)

und nachdem ich eine boxxer zu staub zerfallen gesehen habe, bin ich auch immernoch kein fan von der^^


----------



## nollak (24. September 2010)

Überlegung steht halt auch das Ufo nach der nächsten Saison gegen nen Downhiller einzutauschen. Daher wäre es nicht so verkehrt schonmal ie Gabel zu haben.


----------



## racefaceracer (24. September 2010)

Hi Leute!

ich hab ein kleines Problem....
ich hab vor 2 Tagen mein UFO ST mal nach längerer zeit mim Gartenschlauch wieder bisschen gesäubert.hab dabei auch Gabel und Dämpfer abgespritzt (MZ 888 RCV / FOX Van R). nur irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass sich die zwei verhärtet haben, bzw sich das Ansprechverhalten geändert hat....(federn zwar noch, aber irgendwie nicht mehr so weich wie vorher...)
ist das nur Einbildung? oder kann sich wegen bissl Nässe das Ansprechverhalten so stark verändern?!Gibt es dafür eine sinnvolle Erklärung?

Gruß
racefaceracer


----------



## nollak (24. September 2010)

Also wenn du es nur mitm Gartenschlauch abgespriyt hast und damit nicht grad 1cm vor die Dichtung gegangen bist sollte da nix passieren.


----------



## racefaceracer (24. September 2010)

von 2 meter entfernung mim gebündelten strahl...

woran kann das dann liegen?hab ansich an den Einstellungen nichts verändert..
hab auch das Gefühl dass die Gabel seit dem etwas mehr schmatzt.Kann da auch Wasser in die Gabel eingedrungen sein(geht das überhaupt?!)?


----------



## nollak (24. September 2010)

normalerweise sind ja die dichtungen da das da kein wasser reinkommt. Aber im Zweifelsfall mal offen machen und nachsehen.


----------



## psc1 (25. September 2010)

Hi,

mal n kleines update am ufosche:

NT1 gegen 180g SelleItalia... ca. (-200gr)
Husselfelt und Howitzer gegen RF Atlas FR  (-280gr)


----------



## brokenarmsdude (25. September 2010)

racefaceracer schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> ich hab ein kleines Problem....
> ich hab vor 2 Tagen mein UFO ST mal nach längerer zeit mim Gartenschlauch wieder bisschen gesäubert.hab dabei auch Gabel und Dämpfer abgespritzt (MZ 888 RCV / FOX Van R). nur irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass sich die zwei verhärtet haben, bzw sich das Ansprechverhalten geändert hat....(federn zwar noch, aber irgendwie nicht mehr so weich wie vorher...)
> ...



bissl brunox drauf und durchfedern...


----------



## mikeymark (6. Oktober 2010)

Mittlerweile sieht die Sache so aus, das ich mein Ufo zerlegt habe und nur den Rahmen (Federgabel und Laufräder) zum Verkauf anbiete. Die ehemalig verbauten Teile brauch ich für mein neues Projekt. Wer sich also einen Ufo Rahmen zulegen möchte um ihn über den Winter aufzubauen, kann gerne in meine Anzeige schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jettj (6. Oktober 2010)

Rahmen größe ?.
Ich verkaufe grad nähmlich mein V10 und will auf was Deutsches umsteigen.. entlich


----------



## MukkiMan (6. Oktober 2010)

hier mal was frisches altes XD http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/756817


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Oktober 2010)

Jettj schrieb:


> Rahmen größe ?.
> Ich verkaufe grad nähmlich mein V10 und will auf was Deutsches umsteigen.. entlich


 Kevin
rahmengrösse L.


----------



## mikeymark (7. Oktober 2010)

Richtig 
Ist Rahmengröße L


----------



## nollak (7. Oktober 2010)

MukkiMan schrieb:


> hier mal was frisches altes XD http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/756817



Ist das in Raw?

Hast du davon auch zufälligerweise etwas bessere Fotos, Überlege nämlich meins übern Winter raw machen zu lassen. und dann ne schwarze boxxer dran oder so.
Hab halt bisher noch kein UFO in raw gesehen. Aber Sieht top aus


----------



## MukkiMan (9. Oktober 2010)

Ja ist in RAW habe es auch letzten Winter entlacken lassen. Ich kann es dir nur empfehlen also ich würde es immer wieder machen sieht auch klasse aus  ich muss mal bilder raussuchen die ich gemacht habe als ich den rahmen gerade wiederbekommen hatte.


----------



## MukkiMan (9. Oktober 2010)

hier die bilder 

http://img842.imageshack.us/i/dsc06401.jpg/
http://img695.imageshack.us/i/dsc06406r.jpg/
http://img510.imageshack.us/i/dsc06407b.jpg/


----------



## nollak (9. Oktober 2010)

Joa sieht super aus. Jetzt mal noch 1-2 Monate abwarten dann kann ichs mal auseinanderbauen und weggeben.

Haste bei Nicolai machen lassen oder woanders? Bin auch am überlegen ob ich bei meinem mal die Lager neu machen lasse.


----------



## MukkiMan (10. Oktober 2010)

ich habe meins hier bei mir zu irgendeiner bike firma gebracht, name ist mir gerade entfallen und die haben den rahmen dann weggeschickt wo genau hin weiß ich nicht xD aber als er wieder da war war er schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (14. Oktober 2010)

nicht meiner


----------



## mcgable (15. Oktober 2010)

sehr schick  ... ist da eigentlich der Umwerferturm schon dranne?


----------



## guru39 (15. Oktober 2010)

ne, der U-Turm wird nachgeliefert.


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Oktober 2010)

..was ist denn "dranne" für eine wortschöpfung ...????


----------



## nollak (19. Oktober 2010)

Wortschöpfung? Fahr mal in Pott daher kenn ichs zumindest. Wobei das im westfälischen auch schonmal vorkommt.


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Oktober 2010)

nollak schrieb:


> Fahr mal in Pott



u. seit wann ist "Ort: Heidelberg" in Pott ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (20. Oktober 2010)

..lol--- hab ich mich auch gefragt .... ist ein ganz kleines stückchen entfernt ...


----------



## pfalz (20. Oktober 2010)

Bei uns babbelt ma halt annaschda....


----------



## stuk (20. Oktober 2010)

pott is da wo man von wech kommt und dat wat heimat is
und heimat is im herzen (kann also auch mal in heidelberg sein)


----------



## nollak (20. Oktober 2010)

klar ist das weiter weg, aber daher kenn ichs zumindest


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> und heimat is



Tief im Westen, wo die Sonne verstaubt .  Ist es besser, viel besser, als man glaubt


----------



## flomo1283 (21. Oktober 2010)

Hier ma n update von meinem Hobel  



[/IMG]neue Gabel, Dämpfer...


----------



## waschi82 (21. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Tief im Westen, wo die Sonne verstaubt .  Ist es besser, viel besser, als man glaubt



WORD!!!!!

i like ruhrpott!


----------



## Kunstflieger (22. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Tief im Westen, wo die Sonne verstaubt .  Ist es besser, viel besser, als man glaubt




Dito Word !!!


----------



## Ti-Max (22. Oktober 2010)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Dito Word !!!



Du bist doch schon Rheinland, also eher versnobter Düsseldorfer

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Deleted 130247 (22. Oktober 2010)

flomo1283 schrieb:


> Hier ma n update von meinem Hobel
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]neue Gabel, Dämpfer...




Da hängt ja noch das Beerfelle Ticket am Sattel........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (22. Oktober 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Du bist doch schon Rheinland, also eher versnobter Düsseldorfer
> 
> Gruss Thorsten



Mein Herz ist da wo die Arbeit zu Hause ist


----------



## nollak (23. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Tief im Westen, wo die Sonne verstaubt .  Ist es besser, viel besser, als man glaubt



Hmm ich muss mir da glaub doch wieder ne Job suchen, nachm Studium wieder ausm Pott weg war/ist schon irgendwie schwer...


----------



## merino (24. Oktober 2010)

Guten Abend sehr geehrte Aliens,

ich glaube ich WILL auch ein UFO ST, bin mir aber in Bezug auf die Rahmengröße nicht sicher. Konkret: Ich bin 1,98m groß, Schrittlänge ??.
Reicht L noch aus????

P.S. Ihr fahrt echt geile Räder

Gruß Monsieur Merino


----------



## psc1 (24. Oktober 2010)

Hi merino,

tja, ich denke ein etwas längeres oberrohr wäre nicht schlecht.
Ich fahre bei 1,89cm nen L und das sollte nicht kürzer sein.

Willst Du das UFO "nur" bergab nutzen? dann könnte die Sitzrohrlänge L bleiben (denke ich).

Ratsam ist auf jeden Fall mal bei Nicolai anzurufen und deine Eckdaten durchzugeben, da bekommst Du auf jeden Fall die letzten, wichtigen Infos.


----------



## der Digge (24. Oktober 2010)

bin auch 1,98 und komme bestens mit nem normalen "L" Rahmen klar, fahre allerdings nicht mehr Strecke bzw. Bergrauf als unbedingt nötig ist, sprich ne Tourenempfehlung gibt es bei der Größe ganz klar nicht mehr


----------



## merino (25. Oktober 2010)

Danke für eure Antworten. Eigentlich will ich mit dem UFO nur in der Gondel bergauf fahren. Für Touren ist mein spicy bestens geeignet. Ich denke, ich komme um eine Probefahrt nicht herum. Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit ein UFO in L in der Gegend um Nürnberg zu testen? Der nächste Laden ist laut Nicolai-HP in Freising. Und Winterberg ist nach meinem Umzug auch nicht mehr vor der Tür.
Was sagen die UFO-Fahrer eigentlich zum Verhalten des Hinterbaus beim Bremsen? 

Grüß Merino

@mikeymark 
Danke für Deine PN, bin allerdings noch nicht sicher, was ich brauche. Würde auch nur einen Rahmen wollen und ihn selber aufbauen. Aber: schönes Rad!


----------



## mcgable (25. Oktober 2010)

so, hier mal das erste Bild von meinem ersten UFO ....


----------



## guru39 (25. Oktober 2010)

mcgable schrieb:


> so, hier mal das erste Bild von meinem ersten UFO ....



schick


----------



## Kuwahades (26. Oktober 2010)

snowboard unne dran un ferdich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (26. Oktober 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> snowboard unne dran un ferdich


----------



## c_w (26. Oktober 2010)

Hm... Rahmen, Gabel und so schoen, aber... mit dem Lenker, dem Sattel und den Griffen... das taugt mir irgendwie gar nicht zu dem klassischen rot schwarz.
Bin aber trotzdem mal aufs Endprodukt gespannt.


----------



## mcgable (26. Oktober 2010)

Das mit dem Sattel und dem Lenker ist ein optischer 'Versuch',
sind halt Komponenten die ich noch da hatte, aber gerade der 
güldene Lenker ist schon echt krass.


----------



## kingmatthi (4. November 2010)

Hat zufälligerweise einer von Euch ein Photo vom Umwerferdom auf der Festplatte rumliegen? 
Wäre toll das mal zu sehen!


----------



## mcgable (7. November 2010)

Leider nein, mein U-Turm ist immer noch im Rückstand 
... und jetzt gleich mal meine Frage:
Könnte man nicht auch einfach nen E-Type Umwerfer montieren?
Brauche ich dann auch eine neue KeFü?


----------



## der Digge (7. November 2010)

E-Type wird übers  Innenlager geklemmt und mit ner am Ufo nicht vorhandenen Schraube gegen verdrehen gesichert, aber im Bastellkeller lässt sich das lösen 

wie hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5099866&postcount=16







Grundplatte müsste (denke ich) so oder so angepasst werden damit der Hinterbau nicht anschlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmatthi (7. November 2010)

mcgable schrieb:


> Leider nein, mein U-Turm ist immer noch im Rückstand
> 
> ok... evtl. denkst Du ja dran ein Foto zu machen, wenn er da ist, wäre klasse!!!
> 
> toll... ich kann hier nichtmal richtig zitieren... wie soll ich mir dann nen Umwerferturm selberbauen


----------



## mcgable (7. November 2010)

ok, mache ich.

Hier mein UFO 'Singlespeed' 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/779664]
	

[/URL]


----------



## mikeymark (7. November 2010)

Sehr geile Ufos hier!

Hier mal wieder meins.


----------



## petete2000 (8. November 2010)

Uund meins


----------



## mcgable (8. November 2010)

ahhh, ich seh rot


----------



## c_w (8. November 2010)

Schon wieder mies mit der Bildbearbeitung gespielt ^^ ;-)


----------



## mikeymark (8. November 2010)

@ petete2000
top DS  

Rot is geil! 
Die Farbe steht übrigens für Sieg und Überlegenheit


----------



## Jettj (8. November 2010)

mikeymark schrieb:


> @ petete2000
> top DS
> 
> Rot is geil!
> Die Farbe steht übrigens für Sieg und Überlegenheit




Super Ds Peter 

Das mit dem Rot stimmt nicht


----------



## mikeymark (8. November 2010)

*hehehe ........ das passt schon *


----------



## mcgable (13. November 2010)

fast fertig und heute das erste mal damit unterwegs gewesen,
leider fehlt immer noch der U-Turm mit dem Umwerfer, so dass
mir die Kette ca. 5 mal abgesprungen ist. Abgesehen davon:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waschi82 (13. November 2010)

lecker! ;-)


----------



## Ge!st (13. November 2010)

Der UFO ST Rahmen besticht durch sein, einem Eingelenker typischen, schlichten Konzept (ein Gelenk der Rest liegt beim Dämpfer... das ist einer der Hauptgründe, warum ich mein Proceed wirklich gerne fahre). Ich würde an deiner Stelle statt dem Turm mit Umwerfer eine HammerSchmidt montieren!


----------



## mcgable (14. November 2010)

... ja, HammerSchmidt, das wär natürlich 'ne feine Sache, hatte ich auch in Betracht gezogen. Allein das Gewicht und der Preis haben mich noch davon abgehalten - kann aber irgendwann noch kommen, mal schauen.


----------



## Jettj (14. November 2010)

Moin.
Ich hab mal eine kleine Frage,ich hab mir mein Ufo mit einer Steckachse bestellt.
Wollte mal fragen ob das jetzt 135x12mm ist oder 150x12mm.
Auf der bestellung steht "Disc Helius 12mm" .

Lg


----------



## mcgable (14. November 2010)

"...Hinterrad Nabenbreite / rear axle width135 mm..."

nachzulesen hier.


----------



## psc1 (15. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

verkaufe  meinen UFO ST Rahmen (Größe L), bei Interesse gibts die Details hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/324277/cat/500


----------



## mcgable (15. November 2010)

so, jetzt habe ich endlich meinen U-Turm (danke Arthur) ... aber wie montiere ich das Ding?  Oder sollte es tatsächlich verschiedene Modelle geben?


----------



## kingmatthi (15. November 2010)

mcgable schrieb:


> so, jetzt habe ich endlich meinen U-Turm (danke Arthur) ... aber wie montiere ich das Ding?  Oder sollte es tatsächlich verschiedene Modelle geben?




aahhhja... danke für die Bilder, sieht seltsam aus... muss ich mir wohl doch was anderes einfallen lassen...


----------



## mcgable (15. November 2010)

ja, 'seltsam', das beschreibt es ganz gut  auf jeden Fall weiß ich noch nicht wie der Turm da dran geschraubt werden soll. Wenn er, wie ich annehme mit auf die Schwinge soll. dann bräuchte er an der Seite Bohrungen mit Gewinde, oder lieg ich völlig Falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (15. November 2010)

Ne der kommt mit an den Hauptrahmen, da sind normalerweise Madenschrauben drin. Die raus und mit passenden schrauben festmachen.


----------



## mcgable (15. November 2010)

hmm.. Madenschrauben? Hab' da jetzt keine gesehen, aber danke für den Tipp ... nen Foto davon haste aber nicht zufällig? Hab' schon gesucht, aber anscheinend hat niemand diesen blöden Turm montiert. Und bei Nicolai gibt es auch keine Doku dazu


----------



## der Digge (15. November 2010)

Hab mir das mal eben angeguckt und ein Bild gemacht, ist eigentlich nicht zu übersehen, es sei den es wurde beim neuen geändert


----------



## mcgable (15. November 2010)

Super, danke für das Bild, das erklärt es: Das Design wurde anscheinend beim neuen Model überarbeitet. Bei mir sieht das völlig anders aus 
D.h. der U-Turm den ich habe wird wohl nicht passen  mist ....

EDIT: Verkaufe U-Turm für UFO ST bis Baujahr 2010


----------



## guru39 (15. November 2010)

mcgable schrieb:


> Super, danke für das Bild, das erklärt es: Das Design wurde anscheinend beim neuen Model überarbeitet. Bei mir sieht das völlig anders aus
> D.h. der U-Turm den ich habe wird wohl nicht passen  mist ....
> 
> EDIT: Verkaufe U-Turm für UFO ST bis Baujahr 2010



Shit, hab den neuen grad storniert


----------



## pfalz (15. November 2010)

hier sieht man die Position und Schrauben





Edith sacht: zu spät...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (15. November 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Shit, hab den neuen grad storniert


.... ahhh , sofort die Stornierung stornieren 

Edit: hier noch zur Veranschaulichung die aktuelle U-Turm Aufnahme:


----------



## soundbastler (17. November 2010)

dein 2011er UFO sieht aber beim genaueren hinschauen schon ziemlich anders aus wie die älteren modelle. nicht nur bei der u-turm-aufnahme, auch im bereich des steuerrohrs.
echt komische sache... na ja, bis freitag evtl...


----------



## mcgable (17. November 2010)

ja, hätte auch nicht gedacht das zwischen dem 2010er und 2011er so ein großer Unterschied ist ... aber so isses halt, dann brauchs halt nen neues Türmsche


----------



## psc1 (20. November 2010)

Hallo UFO Jünger,

muß leider meinen 2009 er UFO Rahmen (Größe L) hergeben 
Wer also einen kennt, der einen kennt, der einen sucht, dann mal hier klicken, danke:  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/324277/cat/all


----------



## Jettj (27. November 2010)

Guten Abend .
Ich hab mir mein aufbau noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Würde gerne eure meinung zum aufbau hören.

Der Rahmen wird Schwarz/matt mit Weissen Aufkleber.
Bremsen liegen schon hier.
Und der Laufradsatz ist unterwegs,die Naben sind silber,so wie Pedalen,Sattelklemme.
Welche Kurbel würdet ihr verbauen ?


          Rahmen:   Nicolai   Ufo St M 135x12mm,31,6mm  1/5 
      Steuersatz:   Hope   1/5 - 11/8 
      Spacer:   Hope   11/8 Carbon
Federgabel:   Rock Shox   Totem Coil 11/8 180mm       
Dämpfer: Rock Shox   Vivid 222mm 79mm Hub       
Vorbau:   Thomson   X4 50mm 31,8mm 11/8 
Lenker:   Easton   Havoc 750mm 31,8mm 20mm Rise        
Griffe:   Lizard   Moap Lock on Grips 
Bremsen:   Hope   Tech V2 Vr / Hr Stahlflex 
      Bremsscheiben:   Hope   Floating Disc Vr / 205mm Hr / 205mm 
      Schalthebel:   Sram   X.9 8 - 9 Fach        
Schaltwerk:   Sram   X.9 8 - 9 Fach Shortcage       
Kassette:   Sram   Pg-991 12 - 26 T 9Fach       
Kette   Sram:   Pc-991 Hollopin 9 Fach       
Kettenblatt:   Mrp   Podium 36 T 4Loch       
Kettenführung:   Mrp   G2 Iscg 36 - 38 T 
      Kurbeln:   
  Pedalen:  Sixpack   Icon Al 
       Klemme:   Hope   Qr 31,8mm       
Stütze:   Thomson   Elite 30,9mm 400mm       
Sattel:   Sdg   I-Fly Titan Kevlar       
Felgen:   Mavic   Ex721 Vr / Hr 32° 26" 
      Naben:   Hope   Pro 2 Vr / 20mm Hr / 135x12mm 
Reifen:   Maxxis   Wetscream Vr / Hr 2.5 60A 26"       
Schläuche:   Maxxis   Freeride 2.1 - 2.5 Vr / Hr 26"       


  Gruss


----------



## Wheelsiderider (27. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

verkaufe mein Ufo St in der nicht mehr erhaeltlichen Farbe Kryptonite Green.

Anbei Bild und Link zum Bikemarkt:





http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/327005/cat/42


----------



## waschi82 (29. November 2010)

Muss euch leider verlassen :-( 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=328410


----------



## KHUJAND (30. November 2010)

Jettj schrieb:


> Guten Abend .
> Ich hab mir mein aufbau noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
> Würde gerne eure meinung zum aufbau hören.
> 
> ...





findich TOP


----------



## PoisonB (1. Dezember 2010)

Jettj schrieb:


> Guten Abend .
> Ich hab mir mein aufbau noch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
> Würde gerne eure meinung zum aufbau hören.
> 
> ...


 
Sehr gute Teileliste vom Rahmen her ganz zu schweigen. 

mein 2011 UFO-ST kommt mit fast den gleichen Parts. 
Der Rahmen oder bessere gesagt das ganze Rad wird einfach Toll und für alles zu gebrauchen. 

Schön Gruß
PB


----------



## psc1 (1. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schickes UFOchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaLgOn (2. Dezember 2010)

Bin echt auf dein Ufo gespannt, Kevin


----------



## PoisonB (2. Dezember 2010)

CaLgOn schrieb:


> Bin echt auf dein Ufo gespannt, Kevin


Und ich auf mein.


----------



## der Digge (2. Dezember 2010)

Welche Kettenführungen passen eigentlich problemlos an nen UFO-ST und welche garnicht? Nächste Saison wird wohl ne neue Kurbel fällig, daher steht die Überlegung im Raum auch gleich die Boxguide gegen was leichteres zu tauschen.

Wie sieht es z.B. mit der SIXPACK - YAKUZA aus?


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> Welche Kettenführungen passen eigentlich problemlos an nen UFO-ST und welche garnicht? Nächste Saison wird wohl ne neue Kurbel fällig, daher steht die Überlegung im Raum auch gleich die Boxguide gegen was leichteres zu tauschen.



Welches BJ ist Dein UFO


----------



## der Digge (2. Dezember 2010)

2006


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2010)

uppss, isn Bastelkasten.


----------



## guru39 (2. Dezember 2010)

PoisonB schrieb:


>







psc1 schrieb:


> Sehr schickes UFOchen




geiles Foddo


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Dezember 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> uppss, isn Bastelkasten.



e-13 lightguide mit ein biscken feilen... 





und das (mein altes) Ufo , hält und hält und hält.


----------



## Jettj (3. Dezember 2010)

Es wächst 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/35278

Als nextes kommt der Rahmen,Dämpfer,Stütze,Sattel

Rahmen: Ufo-St 2011 
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid 
Sattel: Sdg I-Fly in Kevlar 
Stütze: Sdg Micro Carbon 30,9mm 2011 

Ok es wird schon wieder anders als in meiner liste...es gibt zu viele Teile die ich haben will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (3. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> e-13 lightguide mit ein biscken feilen... :daumen



wo muss den da gefeilt werden? daraus könnte man schließen welche ggf. noch passen.



KHUJAND schrieb:


> und das (mein altes) Ufo , hält und hält und hält.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Dezember 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> wo muss den da gefeilt werden? daraus könnte man schließen welche ggf. noch passen.



hinten an der grundplatte... (is aber locker machbar) 
 hab die E13 auch gefahren,- einfach sorglos/problemlos. 

 die passt auch ohne feilen.  --> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/328416/cat/28


----------



## nollak (3. Dezember 2010)

Oh gut zu wissen das die HT ohne feilen passt, bin noch auf der Suche nach nem gescheiten günstigem Ersatz für die Boxguide.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Dezember 2010)

nollak schrieb:


> Ersatz für die Boxguide.



*hust* 
 ne E13 als ersatz für ne Boxguide  



wobei die  E13 mit bash auch richtich gut geht... 
fährt der Peter an seinem UFO-DS


----------



## nollak (3. Dezember 2010)

Ja hab ne 33er Blatt vorne und die Boxguide geht ja eigentlich nur bis 34er, das ist alles irgendwie suboptimal mit der Boxguide da dran. War ja auch schon kurz davor mir die MRP G2 Mini zu bestellen aber 135 Euro für ne Kettenführung ist halt auch schon ne Wort.


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Dezember 2010)

nollak schrieb:


> hab ne 33er Blatt vorne .


*krass* klein . 






mein Sohn fährt ein  36 KB .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmiddio (4. Dezember 2010)

Finde die Jakuza 2011 von Sixpack richtig interessant, zudem ist die echt leicht und günstig...und wenn die passt ne gute alternative zur teuren MRP!!!

http://www.sixpack-racing.com/de/pa...5c7525a6d2f5bd502d5032c8bddfc95&mnid=18&page=


----------



## der Digge (4. Dezember 2010)

Gibt es auch von Superstar, da kann man sich die Farblich so zusammenstellen wie einem der Sinn steht. Wenn die orginal Platte nicht passt könnte man sich auch nur die Führungsteile kaufen und selbst ne Platte feilen.

Aber komplett wäre schon einfacher, deshalb versuche ich noch raus zu finden ob die wohl passt.


----------



## schmiddio (4. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal aktuelle Pics von meinem UFO!!! 










Ich hoffe Euch gefällst...

Für 2011 stehe noch folgende änderungen an
-Cane Creek Angle Set
-Boxxer Team
-Direct Mount Vorbau
-11-28 Cassette


----------



## schmiddio (4. Dezember 2010)

der Digge schrieb:


> Gibt es auch von Superstar, da kann man sich die Farblich so zusammenstellen wie einem der Sinn steht. Wenn die orginal Platte nicht passt könnte man sich auch nur die Führungsteile kaufen und selbst ne Platte feilen.
> 
> Aber komplett wäre schon einfacher, deshalb versuche ich noch raus zu finden ob die wohl passt.



Da hilft woh nur eins, Bestellen ausprobieren und wenn nicht passt oder anpassen lässt zurück zum Handler...


----------



## brokenarmsdude (4. Dezember 2010)

ich hab ne e13 LG 1 an meinem 06er UFO per BB adapter und ein paar Spacern ohne Feilen etc. .


----------



## schmiddio (4. Dezember 2010)

Da ich meine LG1 per ISCG montiert habe musste die Grundplatte modifiziert werden, aber das ist ja bereits bekannt...


----------



## softbiker (4. Dezember 2010)

schmiddio schrieb:


> Für 2011 stehe noch folgende änderungen an
> -Cane Creek Angle Set
> -Boxxer Team
> -Direct Mount Vorbau
> -11-28 Cassette



Ausm Bilderbuch ein echt wunderschönes Bike. Daher frage ich mich auch warum du ne sackschwere Boxxer-Team verbauen willst.
Reiss diese hässlichen Decals von der Totem und das Rad ist aller erste Sahne.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (4. Dezember 2010)

stimme dir zu, hab auch auf totem umgerüstet (gebraucht mit 888WC  gekauft)


----------



## nollak (5. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> *krass* klein .




Joa aber ich komm so super mit klar und kann die ganze Bandbreite an der Kassette im Bikepark perfekt nutzen.

Aber werd mir die Sixpack glaub auch mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## schmiddio (5. Dezember 2010)

möchte das UFO DH-lastiger umbauen, daher die DB und der Steuersatz mit dem variabelen Lenkwinkel und gewichtsmäßig liegen die beiden Gabeln gleich auf, wenn ich mich nicht irre!

Falls es einen Gewichtsunterschied geben sollte dürfte es der Steuersatz sowie der Vorbau fast ausgleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rickes (10. Dezember 2010)

...hier mal ein Schnappschuss vom Erstaufbau meiner Untertasse gegen Ende der Saison..


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Dezember 2010)

stell das ganz grosse Bild ein, darauf kommts besser !
ich finds irgendwie cool


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Dezember 2010)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ich finds irgendwie cool



das gleiche habe ich im fotoalbum auch gesagt.


----------



## nollak (10. Dezember 2010)

Hat auf jeden Fall was. Sieht gut aus.


----------



## Harvester (10. Dezember 2010)

Jo, das is doch mal was anderes! 
Wie genau realisiert?


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Dezember 2010)

ich hätt es lieber von der anderen seite gesehen...


----------



## schmiddio (10. Dezember 2010)

...Ich auch, finde das Design ist mal ganz was anderes, sich von der breiten Masse ab zu setzen ist immer gut
Schickes Bike!!!


----------



## Rickes (10. Dezember 2010)

Danke.
Hätte gerne ein Foto von der richtigen Seite reingestellt, musste aber feststellen, dass das leider nicht existiert...
...zumal die Beklebung inzwischen wieder runter ist.

@Harvester: Adobe Illustrator + Schneideplotter

..hätte nur noch ne Detailaufnahme:


----------



## unsauber (12. Dezember 2010)

kefü fehlt noch und die domain weicht nächstes jahr einer boxxer. 

ja ja, schlechte bildqualität aber wayne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soundbastler (16. Dezember 2010)

updates von meiner untertasse:
77 designz direct mount vorbau
sixpack driver 780 flatbar
boxxer tuning (enduro seals, dropstopmüll raus usw)


----------



## schmiddio (16. Dezember 2010)

Schickes Bike hast Du Da DAUMEN

Wie läuft der DHX4 mit der Boxxer Team oder Race?

Warum hast den denn die Dropstops entfernt (gewichtsgründen)??? Und warum die Staubdichtungen erneuret, wegen des Ansptrechverhaltens???
Will jetzt nicht Klug*******n aber die Standrohre sollten oben ein paar mm aus der oberren Brücke herrausragen.


----------



## soundbastler (16. Dezember 2010)

die boxxer (team) harmoniert recht gut mit dem dhx4, passt nach tuning inzwischen.
dropstops wurden entfernt weil ich vollen federweg nutzen will, die dichtungen sind drin weil ich nur gutes über sie vorher gehört habe und sich dies nun bestätigt hat. die gabel läuft einfach leichter. gut, das mag auch am ölwechsel liegen. die boxxer war vorher insgesamt am "ende". tuning und service mussten sein. und optisch finde ich die enduro seals auch schöner, auch wenn es farblich zum rest nicht passt. mit gewichtsersparnis hat es nix zu tun, ist immer noch eine schwere gabel.
ich glaube nicht dass es zwingend notwendig ist dass die standrohre ein paar mm aus der brücke herausschauen. das minimum laut hersteller sind 2mm...


----------



## der Digge (16. Dezember 2010)

gutes XC-Setup, nur den Sattel noch etwas rauf


----------



## schmiddio (16. Dezember 2010)

wieviel wiegt denn Deine Untertasse???


----------



## soundbastler (17. Dezember 2010)

18,8kg wiegt das ding ... verdammt schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmiddio (17. Dezember 2010)

Dafür aber Robust und haltbar...

Weis jemand aus dem Stehgreif wieviel ein Pulverbeschichteter Ufo ST Rahmen in L ohne Anbauteile nachgewogen Wiegt???


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Dezember 2010)

soundbastler schrieb:


> 18,8kg wie das ding ... verdammt schwer



seltsam. ?
 ich finde es auch zu schwer. 
 meinz hatte ich auf 17,3kg.  das geht noch.


----------



## soundbastler (17. Dezember 2010)

vorher mit lenker, vorbau & lrs von nukeproof waren es 19,3kg.
wie ich es sonst leichter machen soll weiß ich zur zeit nicht. lrs bleibt, front auch, boxxer vorerst natürlich auch. pedalen könnte man wechseln, die sind schwer, passen aber sehr zum bike wie ich finde (dabomb iron cross).

ich glaube du (khujand) hattest zumindest keine boxxer in deinem ufo, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. maybe that's the problem


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Dezember 2010)

sorry. hab mich um ein kg. vertan. es waren tatsächlich 18,3 kg. 

tut mir leid. *schäm*


----------



## Ti-Max (17. Dezember 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> sorry. hab mich um ein kg. vertan. es waren tatsächlich 18,3 kg.
> 
> tut mir leid. *schäm*



Würde mich auch wundern, daß Deine Räder so leicht sind

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## mcgable (17. Dezember 2010)

jupp, 18,4 ... passt


----------



## soundbastler (17. Dezember 2010)

@khujand: ja, habs in deinem album gesehen dass du dich geirrt hast. 
tja, männer brauchen dicke brummer, was?


----------



## schmiddio (17. Dezember 2010)

An Pedalen, Kassette, Sattelstütze, Schläuche und Kurbel ist bestimmt noch Einsparpotetial vorhanden


----------



## soundbastler (17. Dezember 2010)

stimmt, seine waage... 

ja mal schauen. muss ja nicht das leichteste ufo werden und ich komm klar damit.


----------



## Jettj (18. Dezember 2010)

Mal eine kleine Frage.

Will mir demnächst ein Steuersatz kaufen.Ich dachte an den Cane Creek Angle Set .
Passt das mit der Einpresstiefe ? Will nähmlich keine Garantie verlieren oder sonstiges ^^.

Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (18. Dezember 2010)

.. denk mal ja. Folgendes dazu steht auf der Homepage von Nicolai:

"Steuerrohre und Angleset

An Nicolai-Rahmen kommen drei  verschiedene Steuerrohrstandards zum Einsatz: 1 1/8, One-Point-Five  (1.5) oder Tapered (unten 1.5, oben 1 1/8). Die meisten Rahmen sind  serienmäßig mit dem 1 1/8 Standard ausgestattet, für den es die größte  Auswahl an Gabeln auf dem Markt gibt. Die Modelle Ufo ST und 2MXTB haben  serienmäßig ein 1.5 Steuerrohr verbaut. Bei allen Modellen mit dem 1  1/8 Standard ist es auf Wunsch möglich, alternativ ein 1.5 oder ein  Tapered Steuerrohr zu verbauen, um spezielle Gabeln dieser Standards  fahren zu können. *Eine Novität bieten wir in Zusammenhang mit einem 1.5  Steuerrohr an. Rahmen mit diesem Standard können von uns mit einem  montierten Cane Creek Angleset®-Steuersatz geliefert werden.* Bei diesem  Steuersatz für 1 1/8 Gabelschäfte lässt sich der Lenkwinkel durch  unterschiedliche Winkeleinsätze in jeweils drei Schritten um bis zu 1,5°  flacher oder steiler einstellen. Ein präzise bearbeitetes Steuerrohr  und exakt ausgerichtete Schalen sind für die Funktion des  Angleset®-Steuersatzes unverzichtbar. Darum wird der Angleset® bei uns  bereits ab Werk fachmännisch moniert und nur zusammen mit einem Rahmen  geliefert."


----------



## Jettj (18. Dezember 2010)

Ok danke für die schnelle Antwort .
Dann werde ich mir mal ein anderen aus suchen.
Vielleicht ein Reset .


----------



## schmiddio (18. Dezember 2010)

Hab bei -N- angefragt im Bezug auf das Angle-Set...trotz der geringen Einpreßtiefe von 10mm geht die Garantie nicht Verloren laut Vincent...


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Januar 2011)

Team: "Fahrgemeinschaft-Nicolai"


----------



## mcgable (19. Januar 2011)

Cool, ist das nen Stahlfederdämpfer? 

EDIT: meins wird diese Woche wahrscheinlich endlich fertig, dann kommen noch mal Bilder


----------



## nollak (19. Januar 2011)

Meins hab ich gestern erstmal zum neu lagern losgeschickt, aber wird dann auch mit 1-2 Neuteilen wieder aufgebaut wenns da ist. Ne wat freu ich mich schon


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Januar 2011)

u. ich freue mich auf eure bilder


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Januar 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> Cool, ist das nen Stahlfederdämpfer



Nein Blattfeder, ist der Geheimtipp für 2011


----------



## PoisonB (19. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Team: "Fahrgemeinschaft-Nicolai"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

juhuu, habe endlich meinen Umwerfer Turm 
Die Schrauben beim 2011er U-Turm kommen von der Seite rein,
muss ich wohl den Hinterbau abschrauben  oder gibt es da noch einen anderen Trick?
Nur den Dämpfer raus reichte leider nicht ... 




Grüße
Matthias


Edit: OK, hab grad bei Nicolai nachgefragt: muss das Heck abbauen  naja .. wat solls ..... wat mut dat mut


----------



## "Sebastian" (21. Januar 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> OK, hab grad bei Nicolai nachgefragt: muss das Heck abbauen



Das ging auch schonmal einfacher


----------



## nollak (22. Januar 2011)

Heck ab ist aber auch kein Problem, bei wieder dran bauen musste nur ne bissl Geduld mitm ausrichtne haben.


----------



## mcgable (22. Januar 2011)

... hat sich gerade erst mal erledigt, weder am Rahmen noch am U-Turm ist ein Außenzug Gegenhalter


----------



## der Digge (24. Januar 2011)

Du brauchst blos ne 0815 Caliper-/Seitenzug-Bremsen zum Ausschlachten und nen Bohrer


----------



## mcgable (24. Januar 2011)

.... ähhh, och nö, laß ma'  nicht bei 40  für das Türmsche, da warte ich lieber noch ein bisschen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöpsel84 (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo hab ein 07`Nicolai Ufo ST RAhmen und bin mir nicht ganz klar welchen Sattelstützendurchmesser das gute Stück hat,da sich der Durchmesser bis zu den heutigen Ufo ST`s geändert hat.Weis einer was für einen Durchmesser bei 07?Danke


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Januar 2011)

30,0


----------



## stöpsel84 (26. Januar 2011)

Danke KUHJAND!Hat Jemand eine Race Face Diabolus Sattelstütze 30,0 zum verkauf?Danke


----------



## timbowjoketown (26. Januar 2011)

Das ist sie wieder, die böse KUH!


----------



## brokenarmsdude (27. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> 30,0


kommt das nicht auf die rahmengröße an?


----------



## Omegar (31. Januar 2011)

Auf wiedersehen Freunde der Untertasse. Ich sattle auf ein Hardtail um und verkaufe daher mein geliebtes Rad in der Bucht! Es war eine schöne Zeit, aber vielleicht war es ja nicht mein letztes UFO...


----------



## mcgable (1. Februar 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> [...]
> Die Schrauben beim 2011er U-Turm kommen von der Seite rein,
> muss ich wohl den Hinterbau abschrauben  oder gibt es da noch einen anderen Trick?
> Nur den Dämpfer raus reichte leider nicht ...
> ...


Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil: Das Heck muss doch nicht abgebaut werden! Nachdem die Luft aus dem Hinterreifen abgelassen war, konnte man den Hinterbau weit genug hoch drücken, bzw. ein Ausbauen des Hinterrades hätte den gleiche Effekt gehabt. 
Puh ... Heck abbauen wäre mMn ja auch etwas zu aufwendig gewesen 
Jetzt ist alles gut


----------



## guru39 (1. Februar 2011)

Danke für diese Information


----------



## stöpsel84 (3. Februar 2011)

Suche dringend eine Race Face Diabolus Sattelstütze mit 30,0mm Durchmesser,bitte alles anbieten!DANKE!


----------



## "Sebastian" (4. Februar 2011)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Suche dringend eine Race Face Diabolus Sattelstütze mit 30,0mm Durchmesser,bitte alles anbieten!DANKE!



Wie wäre es mit dem Bikemarkt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöpsel84 (4. Februar 2011)

im bikemarkt ist keine vorhanden![quote="Sebastian";7987459]Wie wäre es mit dem Bikemarkt?! [/quote]


----------



## mcgable (5. Februar 2011)

endlich fertig !! 






Danke noch mal an Rainer und Claus  und ja, die Bremsleitung sollte wohl doch noch etwas kürzer ... 
Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Ti-Max (5. Februar 2011)

Jepp, gefällt


----------



## Jettj (7. Februar 2011)

Da ich grad langeweile hatte,hab ich mein Ufo leicht zusammengesteckt.












2 Bilder mehr in meiner Gallery.

Als nextes kommen.

Steuersatz: Hope oder Fsa
Reifen: Schwalbe Dirty Dan 2.35
Schläuche: Schwalbe Av13
Vivid Feder


----------



## mcgable (7. Februar 2011)

cool.. UFO Leichtbau 
Also schwarz ist ja eigentlich immer noch die schönste 'Farbe' 
'Steuersatz: Hope oder Fsa', wolltest du nicht nen 'Cane Creek Angle Set' ein bauen?


----------



## Jettj (7. Februar 2011)

Hey.
Ich hab garnicht auf leichtbau geachtet,wollte einfach mal Parts ausprobieren die ich schon immer mal ausprobieren wollte und weil die gut Aussehen ^^.

Ja wollte ein Angle Set haben,nur hab ich grad den Hope gekauft,weil 184 euro für ein steuersatz ist doch bisschen viel


----------



## habbadu (7. Februar 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Da ich grad langeweile hatte,hab ich mein Ufo leicht zusammengesteckt.



Respekt für den Kettenstrebenschutz - saubere Arbeit


----------



## Jettj (7. Februar 2011)

Ne,das war ich nicht .
Die perfekte Arbeit hat der Artur gemacht.


----------



## habbadu (7. Februar 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Ne,das war ich nicht .
> Die perfekte Arbeit hat der Artur gemacht.



 wenn er Platzwart bei RWO wäre, hätten die wohl auch den besten Rasen - weltweit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (7. Februar 2011)

so hätt ich meins auch aufgebautaumen: naja wird etz doch kein -N-


----------



## Jettj (7. Februar 2011)

habbadu schrieb:


> wenn er Platzwart bei RWO wäre, hätten die wohl auch den besten Rasen - weltweit


Ich bin dafür .Ordentlich den Msv Duisburg in den A...Tretten .

@Zusüät
Was baust du dir jetzt auf ?


----------



## zuspät (7. Februar 2011)

cheetah. hat echt lang gedauert bis ich was passendes gefunden hab.


----------



## sluette (7. Februar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>



hey khujand, spendier deinem sohnemann mal einen neuen helm, das troylee teil bricht doch beim kleinsten crash zusammen...


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Februar 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> hey khujand, spendier deinem sohnemann mal einen neuen helm, das troylee teil bricht doch beim kleinsten crash zusammen...


für 2011 





 danke !
 aber bald können die spieler den platzwart machen,- wenn die so weiter spielen.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Februar 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> endlich fertig !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@mcgable SUPER:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torbenrider (8. Februar 2011)

Hi Gemeinde und Leutz des Radsports....

ich überlege mir eine Untertasse zu gönnen habe aba da noch ne frage....

1. ich bin 196 cm groß also ein Waldschrat..reicht da "L"???? Hat da jemand erfahrung mit????

2. Wieso ist die untere Kettenstrebe so dünn??? Im vergleich zum oberen Rohr an der Schwinge....???? Is die jemandem schon mal gebrochen????

THX schon mal.....

Ps: Menno das Wetter wird schön und ich habe noch kein BIKE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## der Digge (8. Februar 2011)

Was hast du vor mit dem Rad? Als reiner DH'ler oder Tourer wäre es mir zu kurz, als Spaßrad für alles ist es super. Mal mit tiefem Sattel im sitzen Pedalieren ohne sich beim Lenken direkt die Knie anzuhauen ist zumindest drin. Nicolai gibt im Techsheet den "Reach" an, vergleich das einfach mit deinem jetzigen Rad


----------



## schmiddio (9. Februar 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> endlich fertig !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WoW das ROT sieht richtig gut aus Viel Spas mit Deinem neuen Bike!!!

Lass doch mal en kurzes Statement zu den Reifen los...


----------



## visionthing (9. Februar 2011)

torbenrider schrieb:


> 1. ich bin 196 cm groß also ein Waldschrat..reicht da "L"???? Hat da jemand erfahrung mit????
> :



Ich fahre ein Ufo in L und bin 198 groß. Mir passt das recht gut.


----------



## Jettj (9. Februar 2011)

So update von mir,meine sachen sind da,fehlt nur noch Kurbeln,Pedalen und Kettenführung,schaltwerk und trigger .
Ende März steht die karre entlich


----------



## -SpieSla- (10. Februar 2011)

Dickes fettes SERVUS aus oberfranken!!!

bin neu hier im forum und bin dann irgendwie in eurem thread gelandet!
ob man den allerdings Untertassen thread nennen kann...
   ...glaub AREA 51 triffts da besser! ^^
hab mich ma durchn paar seiten gewälzt und muss sagen "sehr NICE"!!!

ich hab mich schon seit längerer zeit in n ufo st verliebt, konnts mir aber in der lehrzeit nich leisten... bis jetzt!

ich möchts mir komplett selbst zusammenstellen bzw. zusammenbauen!
einziges problem, es wär dann mein erstes bike im selbstbau!!!
aber als mechatroniker sollt ich des mit EUREM wissen scho schaukeln,
natürlich nur wenn ihr bock habt ;D

würd mich deshalb sehr über eure antworten, tipps oder sogar verbesserungsvorschläge freuen! ^^

Gruß -SpieSla-


----------



## timbowjoketown (11. Februar 2011)

Servus zurück, na dann poste doch mal Deinen geplanten Aufbau!


----------



## mcgable (11. Februar 2011)

torbenrider schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 2. Wieso ist die untere Kettenstrebe so dünn??? Im vergleich zum oberen Rohr an der Schwinge....???? Is die jemandem schon mal gebrochen????
> [...]


Die Kettenstrebe ist eigentlich gar nicht dünn sondern die Sitzstrebe ist ultra fett  und von einer gebrochenen habe ich auch nix gehört, deshalb habe ich mir ja, unter andrem, auch ein Ufo geholt.
Außerdem vermute ich mal, dass die Schwinge beim Eingelenker, insgesamt robuster ist, da sie ja ein geschlossenes Dreieck darstellt.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (12. Februar 2011)

kaputte ufos?
blasphemie!


----------



## Jettj (16. Februar 2011)

Die Parts sind da.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/35278

Langsam juckt es.
Der Steuersatz kommt diese oder nexte Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmiddio (16. Februar 2011)

Junge Junge, das sieht richtig gut aus was Du Dir da gekauft hast!!!
Ich bin echt gespannt!!!
Was für en Steuersatz kommt rein???


----------



## Jettj (16. Februar 2011)

schmiddio schrieb:


> Junge Junge, das sieht richtig gut aus was Du Dir da gekauft hast!!!
> Ich bin echt gespannt!!!
> Was für en Steuersatz kommt rein???


 Hope Steuersatz ;-).

am 1.3 wird neu bestellt


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Februar 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Die Parts sind da.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/35278
> 
> ...



Superedler Aufbau mit den Hope Teilen!!! Das wird echt 
Würde ich inzwischen genauso machen, und das rot weglassen 
... nur warum nimmst du keinen Hope Vorbau ????


----------



## Jettj (17. Februar 2011)

Wollte mal Fsa ausprobieren. Aber von der Optik ist der Hope hammer,vlt bestelle ich mir den mal,wenn etwas geld übrig ist  .
Ich denke ende märz,wird die karre fertig sein.
Ich freu mich so drauf


----------



## KHUJAND (20. Februar 2011)

schmiddio schrieb:


> Junge Junge, das sieht richtig gut aus



hast recht.


----------



## unsauber (20. Februar 2011)




----------



## unsauber (20. Februar 2011)




----------



## mikeymark (22. Februar 2011)

Au man Artur, das du hier solche geilen Ufos reinstellst, das kostet bestimmt eine Menge Überwindung, weil du dabei immer an deine alte Untertasse erinnert wirst. Das war auch so ein klasse Teil. 
Aber mit deinem Helius hast du den Einsatzbereich erheblich erweitert. Auch ein schickes Gerät!


----------



## Jettj (7. März 2011)

Moin.
Hab mal wieder eine kleine frage.
Ich hab eben den Dämpfer bei meinem Ufo St eingebaut und hab ihn auf 186mm Eingestellt. Ich hab auch das Tretlager verstellt [die Höhe] und zwar auf 36cm also das vorletzte loch an der "schiene".
Nur leider weis ich nicht wie feste ich die Druckstrebe wieder anziehen soll,weil man die ja lösen musst,wenn man das Tretlager verstellen will,also das gewinde ist knap 1 - 3 cm reingeschraubt.
Hier ein Foto,welche stelle ich meine.











DIE FOTOS SIND VON DER NICOLAI GMBH HOMEPAGE 

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ragnarök (7. März 2011)

Meins


----------



## schmiddio (7. März 2011)

@Jettj
kann dir leider nicht direkt helfen aber evtl. findest Du bie benötigte Info auf der HP...
http://2009.nicolai.net/manuals/index.html

@Ragnarök
Cooles DS!!!
mich würde ne partliste sowie gewicht interessieren...


----------



## mikeymark (7. März 2011)

@jettj



JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> Zugentlastung





JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> 3 Nm also lauwarm  gegen das lockern hilft wieder lösbarer Schraubenkleber



Die "Dämpferschiene" solltest du nicht verstellen!


----------



## Jettj (7. März 2011)

Mhh..Also auf der Homepage steht,das man dadurch das Tretlager niedriger bekommt. Bin durcheinander,hier mal ein foto wie es bei mir grad aussieht.

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/9ewr-5f-jpg.html


----------



## schmiddio (7. März 2011)

warum sollte man die dämpferschiene nicht verstellen? hatte ich mir auch mal überlegt um das tretlager tiefer zubekommen...


----------



## Jettj (7. März 2011)

Ich hab einfach mal eine Email geschrieben ^^.
Weil unten im Link steht das man es darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soundbastler (8. März 2011)

Hier ein Update von meinem UFO ST:





Neu sind X.0 Schaltwerk & X.0 Schalthebel in rot, Thomson Sattelstütze und FSA Griffe...
es kommen noch neuer Sattel, neue Pedale und neue Reifen.

Suche sehr dringend 350x2,75 Titanfeder


----------



## KHUJAND (8. März 2011)

das UFO is der knaller.  
verkaufst du mir den sattel ?


----------



## soundbastler (8. März 2011)

du wirst den sattel, genauso wie ich, nicht haben wollen. er ist verzogen, die streben sind hinten nach unten verbogen, der hinterreifen hat ihn auch schon unsaft desöfteren berührt und ein loch im bezug hat er auch...


----------



## Jettj (8. März 2011)

Super schönes Ufo 
Ich persönlich würde noch eine Rote Sattelklemme montieren


----------



## soundbastler (8. März 2011)

ja, stimmt, hatte ich auch vor, habe nur vergessen es zu erwähnen. kommt eine rote hope, jedoch inbus weil diese leichter ist.


----------



## Jettj (8. März 2011)

Sehr gut


----------



## schmiddio (8. März 2011)

Fettes Bike Man!!! das gibt zwei dicke daumen von mir!!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (9. März 2011)

das wird auch der knaller.


----------



## Jettj (9. März 2011)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/9ewr-5g-jpg.html

Zimmer aufgeräumt.

Hab den Steuersatz eingepresst. 

Der Rest einfach nur zusammengesteckt damit ich bisschen mehr Platz hab im Zimmer...Grad wegen der Karnevall Zeit


----------



## KHUJAND (9. März 2011)

sooo geil... 
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/9ewr-5e-jpg.html

als kurbel würde ich echt die shimano slx + bash drann bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jettj (9. März 2011)

Vielen Dank Artur .
Ich dachte bei den Kurbeln an die E-Thirteen,fsa gravity dh light oder an die neue Truvativ.

Von der Arbeit bring ich gleich eine Schaltzug mit der aussieht wie eine Stahlflex. Passt dann sehr gut zu den Hope Bremsen .

Achja als nextes kommt noch.

Sram X.0 Carbon Shortcage
Sram X.0 Carbon Trigger
Normale kralle die von hope muss ich wieder rausprügeln weil die mir garnicht gefällt.
Vivid Feder.

Und wenn das Zeug da ist kommen halt noch Kettenführung,Pedalen und Kurbeln und schon steht mein Traum Rad


----------



## schmiddio (9. März 2011)

Bäääm Alter ist dat ne goile Bude!!! 
Was häslt Du denn von der aktuellen RaceFace Atlas Kurbel??? Die würde super ins Bike passen...


----------



## Jettj (9. März 2011)

Ja klar,aber ich mark es nicht 1000 andere Marken am rad zu haben ^^.

Bis jetzt ist nur.

Nicolai
Rock Shox
Marzocchi
Schwalbe
Fsa
Hope .

Freut mich das es euch gefällt.

Wenn alles soweit ist,werden die Schrauben am Rahmen gegen Titan Schrauben getauscht.


----------



## der Digge (9. März 2011)

bis jetzt sieht gut aus, 1000 Marken mag ich auch nicht, aber lässt sich halt nicht immer vermeiden. Ich hab an meinem Rad einfach alles ab geknibbelt was geht, außer -N-


----------



## schmiddio (10. März 2011)

hast noch MAVIC & SRAM vergessen lol
hast schon recht mit dem Markenmix, aber die RF Kurbel greift den Maschinienbaustyle auf, wie Rahmen und Bremsen...aber min 260â¬ fÃ¼r ne Kurbel ist ne menge Schotter...


----------



## Ragnarök (10. März 2011)

So hier die Partlist
Gabel : Rock shocks-Pike 454
Dämpfer Dhx rc 4 
Steuersatz : Reset 
Vorbau : Leaf-evoblock 
Lenker : Black market-Bada boom
Bremsen : Avid juicy 5 
Laufräder : Dmr-backline / Naben Hope pro 2 
Kurbel : Holzfeller OCT 
Pedale : Answere-Rove fr
Kettenführung : Shamann drake
Kette : Pc 991 
Schaltung X-o
Kassette Pg-990
Sattelstütze Race-face ride
Sattel Spank tweet tweet 
Reifen Fat albert 2,2 
Gewicht 15,1 Kg auf ner geeichten Industriewaage 
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Hatschipuh (19. März 2011)

mal wieder den UFO Thread pushen 

Meine Tasse für 2011





NICOLAI UFO-ST L

Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0
Gabel: Marzocchi 66RC2X SE
Steuersatz: Acros AI-25
Bremsen: Hope Moto M6
Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller
KeFü: e.thirteen LG1+
Pedale: NC-17 Sudpin III-Pro
Naben: Veltec DH
Felgen: Mavic EX 729
Reifen: Maxxis HighRoller DH 2Ply 26 x 2.5 (60a hi. 42a vo.)
Sattelstütze: NC-17 Empire Pro
Sattel: WTB Silverado
Vorbau: Straitline Split Steerer
Lenker: Kodex Strut
Griffe: Ergon GA1
Trigger: SRAM X.7
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.7


----------



## nollak (21. März 2011)

So bei mir gabs ne neue Gabel, Kettenführung und Dämpfer hab ich erstmal testweise vom Kumpel. Aber denke der Vivid bleibt fühlt sich hier im Wald schonmal um einiges besser an.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. März 2011)

^^
das gewickel um die druckstrebe is qwatsch... 
ansonten gutes bike. 
vom Hatschipuh  natürlich auch TOP ! ! !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (22. März 2011)

Ja das wollt ich auch demnächst abmachen. Und das untere evtl mit klarem Lenkerband machen. Bin irgendwie von Tag zu Tag unentschlossen ob ich den Hinterbau weiss lassen soll oder schwarz machen soll.
Wo ich das am Nonius von deinem Sohn gesehen habe sah das mit schwarzem Hinterbau ja auch schick aus.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. März 2011)

nollak schrieb:


> Bin irgendwie von Tag zu Tag unentschlossen ob ich den Hinterbau weiss lassen soll oder schwarz machen soll.
> Wo ich das am Nonius von deinem Sohn gesehen habe sah das mit schwarzem Hinterbau ja auch schick aus.




Schwarz machen ist kein problem...


----------



## nollak (23. März 2011)

Joa das stimmt wohl. Dauert nur wieder seine Zeit 

Werde morgen mal die Schläuche hinten abmachen und mir nochmal im Tageslicht Gedanken drüber machen ob es weiss bleibt oder nicht. Bin da irgendwie unentschlossen


----------



## soundbastler (23. März 2011)

*Nochmal ein Update von meinem Panzer:*





Jetzt mit Titanfeder 350x2,75". Wiegt 334gr

Warte noch auf eine Sattelklemme (Inbus) von Hope in rot und einen neuen Sattel brauche ich auch noch, aber das was ich will ist im Moment nicht lieferbar.
Überlege mir die roten Sixpack Icon Titan/Magnesium Pedale zu holen weil sie schön und leicht sind...


----------



## Kuwahades (23. März 2011)

schönes Bild.
würde ich gerne mal ganz sehen


----------



## soundbastler (23. März 2011)

Das ist die Wall of Fame 2.0 in Mannheim/Neckarstadt West, unter der Jungbuschbrücke.
Da geh ich heute nochmal hin und nehm die Cam mit. Lade vielleicht was davon hoch.
Aber da kann ich beinahe alle 2 Wochen hingehen um Bilder zu schiessen, weil dort andauernd neue Writings gemacht werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (23. März 2011)

dann mach nen neuen Thread auf


----------



## soundbastler (23. März 2011)

dachte vielleicht dass es interessiert... ein thread brauchts nicht


----------



## KHUJAND (25. März 2011)

aus dem sykostar  album


----------



## mcgable (25. März 2011)

porno


----------



## KHUJAND (25. März 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> porno



ja findich auch... wollte es in den long-travel porno thread hochladen. 
doch da gibt es zu viele  notorische -N- feinde. 
besser gesagt notorische Neider.


----------



## nollak (25. März 2011)

Sehr geil!!


----------



## Nasum (25. März 2011)

Wirklich ein richtig geiler Aufbau.Sehr stimmig gemacht.Scheiß auf Neider...poste es


----------



## habbadu (25. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> aus dem sykostar  album



hardcore p.o.r.n.o.


----------



## soundbastler (25. März 2011)

pervers...


----------



## guru39 (25. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> aus dem sykostar  album



überbelichtet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (26. März 2011)

Joa ein bisschen.

Mich würden mal ne paar Detailaufnahmen von dem Bike interessieren.


----------



## Jettj (26. März 2011)

Entlich feierabend.











Bald ist es Fertig.


----------



## nollak (26. März 2011)

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## Jettj (26. März 2011)

Danke


----------



## Jettj (28. März 2011)

Ich hab mal wieder eine kleine Frage.
Nexte woche wird mit Glück die Kiste fertig.
Mir fehlt nur noch eine Kettenführung und Pedalen.
Hat jemand erfahrung mit der 77Desingz Freesolo Superlight am Ufo ?.
Bin die Führung nur am Glory gefahren und war sehr zufrieden.

Lg Kevin


----------



## KHUJAND (29. März 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Ich hab mal wieder eine kleine Frage.
> Nexte woche wird mit Glück die Kiste fertig.
> Mir fehlt nur noch eine Kettenführung und Pedalen.
> Hat jemand erfahrung mit der 77Desingz Freesolo Superlight am Ufo ?.
> ...



hau dir doch die 77 drann.


----------



## Jettj (29. März 2011)

Wegen dem Ufo kamm ich auch drauf .
Nur hab ich die nicht richtig gestest am ufo ^^.


----------



## der Digge (29. März 2011)

UFO-ST im "Halden Modus" 

mit günstiger 410er Thomson Elite dank CRC Gutschein (damit man auch mal im Sitzen Pedalieren kann), Thomson 4x dank Ti-Max und "Alltagsreifen" 2.5er 1Ply Minion F/R


----------



## Ti-Max (30. März 2011)

Yeah, sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jettj (30. März 2011)

Kaum kommt man mit dem Hund wieder vom Gasi gehen,steht ein kleines Packet unter dem dach.

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/9ewr-5k-jpg.html 2011 x.9 Trigger und X.9 Schaltwerk in Shortcage

Und 

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/9ewr-5l-jpg.html In 170mm 68/73 mit 38 Zähne.
Ich hoffe sie passt sonst muss ich die Zurück schicken. 

Wollte zuerst eine E-Thirteen Kurbel war mir aber zu teuer und x.0 war mir auch zu teuer.

Als nextes kommt dann 77Desingz kettenführung und Icon Pedalen.

Dann wird die karre beim Artur aufgebaut


----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Dann wird die karre beim Artur aufgebaut



waaa ...  ich dachte die steht schon. 



machich doch gerne.


----------



## Jettj (30. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> waaa ...  ich dachte die steht schon.
> 
> 
> 
> machich doch gerne.


Ja,ist aber nur zusammengesteckt .
Wird bestimmt ganz lustig : ). Ich versuche nextes Wochenende alle teile zuhaben,wenn du zeit hast,bring ich was zu trinken mit etc und schrauben etwas[Trinke kein alkohl,aber für dich finde ich schon irgentwas]


----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> aber für dich finde ich schon irgentwas








ok... nehme ich.


----------



## Jettj (30. März 2011)

Geht klar .


----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Geht klar .



dat zeuch gibtz nur bei uns im Pott !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (30. März 2011)

Cool, ich kann mich noch genau an die Fernsehwerbung erinnern


----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Cool, ich kann mich noch genau an die Fernsehwerbung erinnern



Männer wie wir... Wicküler Bier!


----------



## Kuwahades (30. März 2011)

... weils so schön ist hier die links

http://www.wickueler-pilsener.de/Spot1.htm

http://www.wickueler-pilsener.de/Spot2.htm


ich vermisse die 70er


----------



## Jettj (30. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> dat zeuch gibtz nur bei uns im Pott !


 
Wie soll es auch anders sein  .


----------



## KHUJAND (30. März 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Wie soll es auch anders sein  .



sommer/sonne und n´fläschcken Wiki 






ist schon ziemlich erfrischend die grüne flasche.


----------



## Cheeno (31. März 2011)

Hier mal ein paar detailliertere Fotos von meinem Baby, bin ja seit ca. einer Woche stolzer Besitzer von der blau-weiss-goldenen Schönheit 

UFO ST L
Dämpfer: Cane Creek Double Barrel
Gabel: Rock Shox Totem RC
Steuersatz: Chris King
Bremsen: Hope Tech V2
Kurbel: Hammerschmidt
KeFü: -
Pedale: Sixpack Icon limited raw
Naben: Veltec DH 
Felgen: Veltec DH
Reifen: Schwalbe Wicked Will
Sattelstütze: Hope Eternity
Sattel: Funn
Vorbau: Hope DH
Lenker: Sixpack Leader
Griffe: Sixpack
Shifter: SRAM X.9/X.0
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0

//EDIT
Hope After Eights, sowie goldene Kolbendeckel kommen noch dran, Bremsleitungen müssen auch noch gekürzt werden, aber hat alles noch Zeit, erstmal raus mit der Kiste


----------



## rigger (31. März 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ... weils so schön ist hier die links
> 
> http://www.wickueler-pilsener.de/Spot1.htm
> 
> ...



Der 1. Spot!!


----------



## KHUJAND (31. März 2011)

@ Cheeno  der "absolute traum"


----------



## mcgable (31. März 2011)

Cheeno schrieb:


> ​ Hier mal ein paar detailliertere Fotos von meinem Baby, bin ja seit ca.  einer Woche stolzer Besitzer von der blau-weiss-goldenen Schönheit



jau, sehr geil 
diese Sattelstütze könnte noch, dann isses perfekt


----------



## Jettj (31. März 2011)

Also ich finde es ein bisschen zu Bund.
Aber dir muss es gefallen und fahren tut es sich bestimmt sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheeno (31. März 2011)

Ach ja hatte ich ganz vergessen zu erwähnen, das UFO wurde von hyperactive zusammengestellt und auch dort gekauft, sehr zu empfehlen, sich dort mal umzuschauen.
http://hyperactive-shop.de/


----------



## soundbastler (5. April 2011)

*Endlich 17,7kg!!!

*

Neu:
- Nukeproof Plasma Sattel (schwaz)
- Hope Sattelklemme (rot)
- Sixpack Chainsaw 38T Kettenblatt (rot)
- SRAM PG950 11-26 Kassette (9-fach)
- Schwalbe Wicked Will 2.35" Reifen (Falt-Version)

Mit andere Pedale (Titan/Magnesium) sind bestimmt 17,5kg realistisch...


----------



## KHUJAND (5. April 2011)

^^es ist sooo super  ^^


----------



## nollak (5. April 2011)

Nicht schlecht. Haste nochmal ne komplette Teileliste?


----------



## soundbastler (5. April 2011)

danke 

Rahmen: UFO ST 2010
Dämpfer: FOX DHX 4.0 Tuned & 350er Titanfeder
Gabel: Boxxer Team 2010 Tuned
Steuersatz: Reset
LRS: DT Swiss FR2350
Reifen: Schwalbe Wicked Will 2.35 Falt-Version
Schläuche: Schwalbe
Kettenführung: e13
Lager: Race Face X-Type
Kurbel: Saint
Pedale: Da Bomb Iron Cross
Kette: SRAM
Kettenblatt: Sixpack Chainsaw
Schaltung: SRAM X0
Lenker: Sixpack Driver 780mm Flat
Vorbau: 77 Desingz
Griffe: FSA Gravity
Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR
Sattel: Nukeproof Plasma
Sattelstange: Thompson Elite
Sattelklemme: Hope
Ventilkappen: No Name Alu


----------



## Kuwahades (5. April 2011)

... kannst Du mal ein Foto von vorne machen und mal was zum Lenker sagen ?

Schönes Ufo


----------



## soundbastler (5. April 2011)

@Kuwahades:





http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...Driver780-XXL-Flatbar-Lenker-2011::23972.html

Der Lenker liegt gut in der Hand, fährt sich soweit gut und ist mit Liebe zum Detail verarbeitet. Mit dem festschrauben der Griffe muss man vorsichtig sein, 
nicht zu fest anziehen, da er an den Enden doch recht weich ist. Hatte vorher einen Nukeproof Warhead Lenker und dann einen Reverse Style, war beides Mist (für mich zumindest).
Mit dem bin ich, nicht nur wegen der Optik, zufrieden.


----------



## Kuwahades (5. April 2011)

Danke.
Ja an die Optik muss man sich gewöhnen
war damals froh, als ich an mein Indian Fire Trail mit AMP Gabel nen High Riser dran gemacht habe, da hatte man aber auch noch 120mm Vorbauten und Nackenschmerzen 

Mein Favorit von der Optik her ist aber immer noch der Vector.


----------



## nollak (5. April 2011)

Passt auf jeden Fall auch wenn ich mittlerweile nicht mehr so der Fan von Flatbars bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soundbastler (5. April 2011)

ich mag einfach die meisten riser nicht und ich finde ein flatbar passt sehr zu 'nem downhiller. optisch und technisch...


----------



## Jettj (5. April 2011)

Von mir gibt es auch neues.

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/fil...laden.net/files/thumbs/9ewr-5m.jpg[/img][/url

jetzt fehlt mir noch die Kettenführung. Die müsste diese woche oder so kommen,dann ist es fertig


----------



## soundbastler (5. April 2011)

ja, genau die dinger will ich mir auch holen (in rot)


----------



## Jettj (5. April 2011)

Sind super die Teile,haben ein sehr guten Grip,sehr schön verarbeitet,passt zu einem Nicolai


----------



## Jones2606 (6. April 2011)

Kurze Frage: Hab an meinem Ufo 9fach ( Hope Pro 2 Nabe). Paßt da auch 10fach drauf?


----------



## Jones2606 (6. April 2011)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (8. April 2011)

Ich bräuchte mal euren Rat...

Hab ein dickes UFO-Problem:

Auf der nicht-Antriebsseite ist das Innenlagergewinde des Rahmens komplett ausgelutscht.
Ich kann das Hollowtech 2 Lager so rein und raus schieben. 

Irgendwie hat sich das Lager wohl mit der Zeit gelockert und mir ist es nicht aufgefallen. Erst als es zu spät war.

Nicolai hatte 3 Optionen für mich: 


Lager mit längerem Gewindegang kaufen und dieses dann in den Rahmen KLEBEN

Innenlager kaufen welches durchgängig ist, also wo das Rahmengewinde nicht zwingend benötigt wird weil das Lager in sich hält und klemmt

Rahmen nach Reset schicken und mir für geschätzte 100 Euro ne Buchse einbauen lassen

Ich find aber keine Lageralternativen, und die Buchse ist mir mit Hin-und Rückversand, der auch noch drauf kommt, zu teuer. 

Hat Jemand eine Idee?

Wo bekomme ich eigentlich Spacer her die ich nicht zwischen Lagerschale und Rahmen, sondern zwischen Kurbelarm und Lagerschale schnallen kann?
Damit wär mein aktuelles Lager auch schonmal ein paar Millimeter weiter im Rahmen...



btw:
Das Mattschwarze Ufo ist ein Traum!
Einzig die glänzend schwarze Boxxer stört.
Entweder matt machen oder wieder decals drauf würd ich sagen.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. April 2011)

Rahmen nach Reset schicken und mir für geschätzte 100 Euro ne Buchse einbauen lassen


----------



## eLw00d (8. April 2011)

damn...

aber danke.


----------



## nollak (8. April 2011)

Hät ich jetzt auch mal als sinnvollste Version angedacht. Alles andere ist nur Bastellei!


----------



## Jettj (9. April 2011)

Moin.
Ich hab mein Ufo Fertig .
Bin begeistert wie es sich fährt.Gabel macht auch ein guten eindruck.
Hier die Bilder.

Mein großen dank geht an.

Bikebauer Thomas 
Khujand [Artur] 
User Punkt 










 Rahmen: Nicolai Ufo St M
Steuersatz: Hope 1/5 auf 11/8
Spacer: Fsa 11/8 Carbon
Gabel: Marzocchi 66Rc3
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid 350 Feder 
Vorbau: Fsa Gravity Light 50mm 
Lenker: Fsa Gravity Dh Light Carbon 70mm 25mm Rise
Griffe: Odi Ruffain Lock on
Bremsen: Hope V2 Stahlflex Vr / Hr
Bremsscheibe: Hope Vanted Disch 203mm Vr / Hr
Schalthebel: Sram X.9 8 - 9 Fach
Schaltwerk: Sram X.9 Shortcage 8 - 9 Fach
Kassette: Sram Pg - 970 11 - 26 T 9 Fach
Kette: Sram Pc - 991 Hollopin
Kettenblatt: Truvaitiv Dh 38 T [Wird noch ein Schönes 36 T kommen]
Kettenführung: 77 Desingz Freesolo Superlight
Kurbel: Truvaitiv Descendant 170mm
Pedalen: Sixpack Icon 
Sattelklemme: Hope ohne Bolzen
Sattelstütze: Sdg Micro carbon 30,9mm
Sattel: Sdg I-Fly Kevla
Felgen: Mavic Ex721 32° Vr / Hr
Naben: Hope Pro2 Vr / 20mm Hr/ 135x12mm
Reifen: Schwalbe Dirtdan 2.35 26" Vr / Hr
Schläuche: Schwalbe Av13 2.1 - 2.5 26"
Felgenband: Schwalbe Klebe dinger


Lg Kevin


----------



## soundbastler (9. April 2011)

echt geil geworden 
womit ich mich persönlich absolut nicht anfreunden kann, ist die sdg combo. aber nur optisch - sonst echt top!


----------



## nollak (10. April 2011)

Top sieht echt scön geworden!


----------



## Jettj (10. April 2011)

Danke


----------



## Jettj (16. April 2011)

So was neus von mir ^^.
Neue Kurbel und Kettenblatt.


----------



## der Digge (17. April 2011)

Was für Lenkerband hast für die Strebe genommen? Sieht recht dünn aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jettj (17. April 2011)

Ich hab keine Ahnung.
Ist vom Artur.


----------



## der Digge (17. April 2011)

Ok, dann ist es evtl. auch einfach nur dünner gewickelt. Meins ist mittlerweile durchgescheppert, deshalb die Frage.


----------



## KHUJAND (18. April 2011)

der Digge schrieb:


> Ok, dann ist es evtl. auch einfach nur dünner gewickelt. Meins ist mittlerweile durchgescheppert, deshalb die Frage.



nee gewickelt is wie immer. 

David bei Rose gibt es die länkerbänder.


----------



## chickenway-user (18. April 2011)

Ich hab jetzt auch eins...





Ja, ich weiss, hässlich und kack Foto. Aber ich habs komplett so gekauft und es war dunkel und bei der Probefahrt heut hatte ich kein Bock auf Kamera mitschleifen und die im Handy ist auch *******.


----------



## Kuwahades (19. April 2011)

Cool, mit Travis


----------



## KHUJAND (19. April 2011)

totale baustelle... würd ich da sagen.


----------



## chickenway-user (19. April 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> totale baustelle... würd ich da sagen.



Rein funktionell ists schon ganz gut. Aber optisch muss da mehr gehen. Ich bin offen für Vorschläge...


----------



## KHUJAND (20. April 2011)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ich bin offen für Vorschläge...



erst mal den ganzen kiddy kram abbauen.   

darf ich fragen was du bezahlt hast ?


----------



## der Digge (20. April 2011)

ne schönere Sattelstütze, Dämper drehen, Aufkleber von den Felgen, die obere Platte der Boxguide (wie bei der "kleinen" kürzen), Brems- und Schaltkabel ordentlich verlegen und vorallem gescheite Reifen.

dann besseres Foto machen und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöpsel84 (20. April 2011)

So meine Baustelle ist auch bald fertighttp://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/879243


----------



## chickenway-user (21. April 2011)

Geile Farben...



KHUJAND schrieb:


> erst mal den ganzen kiddy kram abbauen.
> 
> darf ich fragen was du bezahlt hast ?



Was meinst du mit Kiddy-Kram? Die ganzen eher unschönen Anbauteile?
Gekostet hats 1200. Grad gestern ist noch ein schöneres für nen 1000er weggegangen, allerdings in S...

Ich glaub ich mach jetzt erstmal zwei Kettenblätter und nen Umwerfer hin (da war so nen E-Type dabei, wird das was? Mir mangelt die Erfahrung) und fahrs ein bisschen, dann weiss ich auch was anders muss. 

Achja, gibts irgendwo schöne (also bunte ) 30.0 Sattelstützen und OnePointFive Vorbauten? Ich find da auf die schnelle nix (bin aber auch nciht mehr so richtig auf dem Laufenden wo ich schauen könnte)...


----------



## Boondog (21. April 2011)

@ Chickenway:
ich hätt noch ne 1 Fach SLX Kurbel incl. e Thirteen LG1 Kefü, oder ne 2 Fache Race Face Evolve XC incl. Kefü für Dein Ufo.


----------



## mcgable (22. April 2011)

Neu: Reifen, Sattel, Griffe



wo ich heut schon nicht fahren konnte, hab ich mal ein bisschen umgebaut


----------



## chickenway-user (25. April 2011)

Hab mal den Howitzer-Witz rausgekickt:





(hatte ich noch rumliegen, leider wars das dann auch schon mit passenden Teilen)

Am Gardasee hats dann immerhin für ein Foto gereicht, Klassiker mit dem neuen Radl:






Die 300hm gingen mit dem 34er Kettenblatt ganz gut, bergab war überragend!
(Danach war ich dann zu schnell als dass mich irgendwer hätte fotographieren können...)


----------



## limestone (29. April 2011)

Moin zusammen,

hab bisher mein UFO immer mit Umwerfer gefahren und will nun umrüsten auf nur ein Kettenblatt. Welche Kettenführung würdet ihr für nen 07er UFO empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (29. April 2011)

Ich glaub die 77 designz passt ganz gut. Bei meiner MRP musste ich ein wenig dremeln.


----------



## Jettj (29. April 2011)

Also bei meiner 77Desingz musste ich viel Plastik weg nehmen,aber sie funktioniert jetzt echt top


----------



## limestone (29. April 2011)

...gibts denn nichts, was ohne feilen und sägen passt? Truvativ will ich nicht mehr, mit der shiftguide war ich absolut nicht zufrieden.


----------



## nollak (29. April 2011)

Hatte vorher die Boxguide dran aber mit der war ich auch nicht zufrieden. MRP ist aber top. Die Modifikation ist auch nur geringfügig.

Kann mal die Tage nen Bild machen wenn ichs Rad sauber mache, dann erkennts man auch


----------



## Slickrick (30. April 2011)

Ich hab ne Race Face dran. Passt ohne bearbeiten.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (5. Mai 2011)

e13 lg1+ mit innenlageradapter


----------



## Parolli (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach nem gebrauchten UFO ST Komplettbike. Wenn möglich als Freerider augebaut!
Also falls ihr eines habt, oder einen kennt der sein vielleicht verkaufen würde.
Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.

Gruß Olli


----------



## Jettj (8. Mai 2011)

Guten Abend.
Hab mir überlegt mein Ufo-St leichter zu machen.

Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem Roco Wc Air Dämpfer und dem Proton Air kit für die 66 ?

Angepeilt sind 16,5 - 16,8 Kg.

Es wiegt grad 17,96Kg 

Und 1-Ply Reifen sollen auch drauf,weil wir hier kein 2-Ply brauchen ^^

Gruss


----------



## Ge!st (8. Mai 2011)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle den Coil-Dämpfer drin lassen und statt einem Air-Dämpfer eine Titanfeder kaufen, das bringt dir auch schon je nach Dämpferlänge und Federhärte 200-300g.


----------



## der Digge (8. Mai 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Guten Abend.
> Hab mir überlegt mein Ufo-St leichter zu machen.
> 
> Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem Roco Wc Air Dämpfer und dem Proton Air kit für die 66 ?
> ...



Hab nen Manitou Evolver ISX - 4 mit Buchsen hier liegen, falls du Interesse hast ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maetzmann (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo

hier wurde auch zuletzt mal nachgefragt wie es mit der Yakuza Kettenführung von Sixpack aussieht.Die finde ich preislich und gewichtsmässig sehr interessant kann jemand was dazu sagen ob sie passt? Welche Version müsste man da für ein 07 er Ufo nehmen?ISCG-03?
Alternative wäre die e-13 ls.

Gruß Matze


----------



## Kuwahades (13. Mai 2011)

Gud`n,
ich würde mich über Vorschläge freuen, wie ich mein DS umgestalten soll / kann. Umwerfer kommt ab und nur noch ein Kettenblatt.
Farbe sollte aber ein braun/kupfer Ton bleiben.
Danke


----------



## Kunstflieger (13. Mai 2011)

Warum Umgestalten ? 
Die Kiste macht doch einen guten Eindruck.
Wenn etwas altagstauglicher werden soll würde ich höchstens I-beam Sattel und Stütze drauf machen. Dann kannste super schnell anpassen ob Park und nur Bergab oder leichte Tour.


----------



## Kuwahades (13. Mai 2011)

Ja Ne 

Danke erstmal.

ne das DS braucht nen neuen Lack, der alte blättert schon ab und ne Delle im Oberrohr hats auch, zerlegt isses auch schon seit 2 Jahren und jetzt soll endlich mal wieder fahren, brauche ne Geheimwaffe für Willingenm und 4x Winterberg, also `n BMX für alte Leute 
gerade das alltagstaugliche muss weg 

Dein Ion gefällt mir voll gut, wie ist die Dorado so ?


----------



## Kunstflieger (13. Mai 2011)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt auf die Taschenrakete 

Die Dorado läuft perfekt, ich hatte vorher im M-Pire auch schon eine. 
Ich Spiele zur Zeit noch ein bisschen mit dem Luftdruck und der Druckstufe.
Ich hatte sie mit 75psi gefahren ohne das sie wegtaucht oder durchschlägt.
Zur Zeit Teste ich mit 90psi ob es noch besser werden kann.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (14. Mai 2011)

Verletzungsbedingt leider abzugeben


----------



## KHUJAND (16. Mai 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> über Vorschläge freuen,



RAW


----------



## Kuwahades (16. Mai 2011)

wenn dann Chromat mit mattschwarzem Hinterbau

aber ich kann mich immer noch für das Perlkupfer ( RAL 8029) begeistern


----------



## mcgable (16. Mai 2011)

bin auch für RAW ... RAL 8029? Das sieht ja aus wie Rost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (16. Mai 2011)

der Spruch gefällt mir, spricht wieder für die Farbe  

soll zu dem hier passen


----------



## brokenarmsdude (16. Mai 2011)

mit seinem fell bespannen *duck und weg*


p.s.: letzendlich hat jeder nen anderen geschmack und deiner scheint schon auf ne farbe eingeschossen zu sein, also machs


----------



## Kuwahades (17. Mai 2011)

ich hatte die RAL Karte gestern den ganzen Tag neben dem Bildschirm, mir gefällt Perlkupfer am besten und das schon seit 2 Jahren 

jetzt mach ichs endlich 

nen schönen Vorbau bräuchte ich noch, leider gibts den SSC von Straitline nicht für 1 1/8" in 50mm Länge.

Jetzt würde ich mich entweder für Thomson X4, oder Sixpack Millenium entscheiden ?
Hat jemand nen Tipp, oder weiss was besseres ?


----------



## marco2 (17. Mai 2011)

Sicher gibt es den SSC 1 1/8" in 50mm Länge, ich hab ihn verbaut. Vielleicht hast du ihn ihn übersehen auf einer Händlerwebseite?


----------



## brokenarmsdude (17. Mai 2011)

pro frs, leicht stabil preiswert


----------



## marco2 (17. Mai 2011)

Schau mal hier nach:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25132


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (17. Mai 2011)

war auf der Straitline Seite






Bei CRC kann man aber auch nicht sehen, ob der Vorbau jetzt für 1 1/8" oder 1,5" ist
der Atherton Vorbau ? müsste man sich erst dran gewöhnen, aber Danke ich kuck mir den nochmal genau an.


----------



## marco2 (17. Mai 2011)

Komisch, was Straitline da postet. Ob die keinen 50er mehr bauen?
bei chainreaction hab ich den rausgesucht, weil es den 1.5er als solchen gesondert gibt. Und auch weil es den 1 1/8er ja prinzipiell gibt. Hab ihn ja selbst verbaut und bin mir schon sicher, dass ich 1 1/8 in 50mm hab.
Sonst schreib doch kurz ne Notiz an Chainreaction.


----------



## frankweber (17. Mai 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> war auf der Straitline Seite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schau Dir doch mal Kodex an - sehr fein gemacht und farblich alle optionen offen für individuelle Gestaltung 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Kuwahades (17. Mai 2011)

ouh ja der Kodex ist fein.
aber leider gibts den nur in 40mm Länge, ich fahre normal 60mm am DS.
2cm ist schon ne ganze Menge


----------



## yulour (17. Mai 2011)

Ich hab' den Straitline in 50mm und 1 1/8" (gekauft über Wurzelpuff im September 2010). Die Info auf der Straitlineseite stimmte "damals" schon nicht.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (17. Mai 2011)

wenn ich die angaben im zusammenhang richtig interpretiere, dann haben die das einfach nur verdreht...
eigentlich müsste es heißen 1.5" only in 50mm.
das würde dann auch zu den gewichtsangaben passen


----------



## Kuwahades (18. Mai 2011)

ja habe ich jetzt auch vermutet, da ich den 1 1/8" jetzt bei hibike entdeckt habe


----------



## mikeymark (19. Mai 2011)

Ein kleines update auf Zwei Kettenblätter.


----------



## mcgable (19. Mai 2011)

sieht gut aus ... ich hätte auch gern nen schwarzen U-Turm gehabt


----------



## mikeymark (19. Mai 2011)

Der eine hat ihn, der andere nicht 

Ich hab gedacht, ich könnte oben eine Kralle einschlagen und eine schöne Ahead Kappe verwenden, aber der Durchmesser war zu groß. Naja, halt ich mal ausschau nach einer Kunststoffkappe.

mcgable besten Dank nochmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## "Sebastian" (20. Mai 2011)

mikeymark schrieb:


> Der eine hat ihn, der andere nicht
> 
> Ich hab gedacht, ich könnte oben eine Kralle einschlagen und eine schöne Ahead Kappe verwenden, aber der Durchmesser war zu groß. Naja, halt ich mal ausschau nach einer Kunststoffkappe.
> 
> mcgable besten Dank nochmal!



Probiers mal mit Moosgummi


----------



## chickenway-user (26. Mai 2011)

Paar neue Teile. Für die vordere Bremse fehlt leder der Adapter, der widerum fast so teuer ist wie eine komplette Bremse... Aber die Gustavs waren halt schon immer geil!


----------



## brokenarmsdude (26. Mai 2011)

ich würd die Griffe schwarz machen, das babyblau ist zu viel des guten...


----------



## mcgable (26. Mai 2011)

oder noch nen blauer Sattel


----------



## guru39 (26. Mai 2011)

blaue Felgen wären der Burner


----------



## chickenway-user (26. Mai 2011)

Nen Bremsadapter wär der Wahnsinn, dann könnt ich fahren 

Über blaue Felgen hab ich tatsächlich schonmal nachgedacht, die würden dann auch ins Gelbe passen... Ich bräuchte dann halt hinten Naben die alles können (die Rear-Maxle und die Nicolai-Steckachse haben 135x12?)

Aber gut, ich glaub erstmal muss ich ehh in den Bikepark und ein bisschen schreddern.


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Mai 2011)

mmh, mit blauen Felgen sieht es dann aus, wie das Torque Trailflow, würde mich vielleicht nur auf blaue Naben beschränken ?

das Socom von Haha finde ich ganz gut von den Farben her 

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/3/2/2/3/_/large/IntenseSocom.jpg

vielleicht einfach die Gabel passend zum Lenker lackieren und und blaue Nicolai Aufkleber auf die Druckstreben ?
Gabs nicht mal ne alte Z1 ins blau ?
die sah doch voll gut aus


----------



## chickenway-user (27. Mai 2011)

Das Socom find ich ganz schön hässlich von den Farben her, schwarzer Rahmen, weisse Gabel, das ist ja noch deutlich schlimmer als meins. 
Das Canyon ist da schon viel besser...


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Mai 2011)

deswegen dachte ich ja auch an eine blaue Gabel 

habe auch nochmal eine Frage welche Gabel ich in mein DS verpflanzen sollte. habe eine Pike 426, bin aber am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht eine gebrauchte Travis 150 dafür holen soll ?
Die Travis fährt sich, wenn sie so ist, wie die 180er mit viel SAG, dann würde die Einbauhöhe wieder stimmen.
hat jemand Erfahrung mit beiden Gabeln gemacht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maetzmann (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo
hab mich hier mal bisschen durchgesucht aber leider keine konkrete Antwort gefunden.
kann mir jemand erklären wesshalb man den Dämpfer besser mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter nach vorne montiert?
Und warum macht es Nicolai selbst umgekehrt?

gruß Matze


----------



## guru39 (28. Mai 2011)

Maetzmann schrieb:


> Hallo
> hab mich hier mal bisschen durchgesucht aber leider keine konkrete Antwort gefunden.
> kann mir jemand erklären wesshalb man den Dämpfer besser mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter nach vorne montiert?
> Und warum macht es Nicolai selbst umgekehrt?
> ...



Ich hab das gemacht weil man es dann besser die Kellertreppe hochtragen kann


----------



## mcgable (28. Mai 2011)

Jo, ich pers. finde, dass es besser, ausgewogener ausschaut ... achja, und die bewegte Masse natürlich  die wird sensationell reduziert 

hard vs. soft 



neu am UFO: Sattel und Griffe


----------



## eLw00d (28. Mai 2011)

Das rote Ufo gefÃ¤llt mir echt gut!
Nur Sattel und fehlende Rahmenaufkleber stÃ¶ren ein wenig.


Das Ufo, dass mir heute in Winterberg den Verstand geraubt hat:







Nach dem ich's lÃ¤nger nicht benutzt habe, hab ich gestern Abend noch so lange dran gewerkelt...
Kompletten Gabelservice gemacht, Innenlager ausgetauscht, KettenfÃ¼hrung neu ausgerichtet, Neue Reifen aufgezogen, LaufrÃ¤der zentriert,... nur leider keine Zeit fÃ¼r ne Probefahrt gehabt.

Neben vielen Kleinigkeiten, wie Spiel im Steuersatz, eines dauernd blockierenden KeFÃ¼-RÃ¤dchens, nem schleichenden Platten, eines Minions der nicht auf die Felge wollte,... kam das hier dabei raus:






Die neuen Dichtungen machen alles, auÃer dichten.
Auf dem Bild sieht man's nicht mehr so doll, weil ich's dauernd abgewischt habe. War echt zu peinlch. Es lief teilweise die Tauchrohre entlang.
Soviel zu den tollen Enduroseals...
Zu blÃ¶d zum Einbau bin ich nicht.
Hab meine Lyrik vorher geserviced, mir original Dichtungen und die lÃ¤uft perfekt.


Ich hab's geschafft ne Hope Pro 2 Nabe zu zerstÃ¶ren, allerdings durch Eigenverschulden:














Ich hatte die Steckachse hinten ein wenig gefettet und irgendwie scheine ich sie nicht richtig fest gedreht zu haben.
Nach ein paar Abfahrten hat sie sich dann soweit rausgelÃ¶st, dass der Hinterbau die Nabe nicht mehr geklemmt hat und dann kam's zum Achsenabriss in der Nabe.
die Sperrklinken sind dann schÃ¶n durch den FreilaufkÃ¶rper gerutscht beim treten und es hagelte SpÃ¤ne.

Hab keien Ahnung wie ich die Kiste wieder hinkriegen soll bis Mittwoch.
Danach geht's zum Dirtmasters-Festival...

Das war echt mal ein Tag zum vergessen...

Aber das beste kam noch:

Hab mir ein Ion fÃ¼r den Rest des Tages geliehen.
War die Jungfernfahrt des Bikes, komplett frisch aufgebaut.

- Schaltzug ist direkt abgegangen, nicht festgeschraubt

- Die Sattelstange war kaum festgeschraubt, frÃ¼her oder spÃ¤ter wÃ¤r das Teil am Lift ausgerissen, wie's heute schon nem anderen passiert ist.

- Die Schrauben der oberen BrÃ¼cke waren komplett locker. (Hat schÃ¶n geknarzt auf dem DH)

- *Die Steckachse hinten war komplett locker!* 
Bei der nÃ¤chsten Abfahrt wÃ¤r die nÃ¤chste Nabe dahin gewesen. ^^
Echt zu krass...

Merke: An neuen Leihbikes in Winterberg JEDE Schraube Ã¼berprÃ¼fen.


Der Tag hat mich schÃ¤tzungsweise 200â¬ gekostet. 
Hach wat schÃ¶n...


----------



## oldrizzo (29. Mai 2011)

...so tage gibts, aber man braucht sie nicht wirklich.


----------



## mcgable (29. Mai 2011)

oje, echt ärgerlich sowas ... und ich weiß auch schon wer schuld war  

Ach und wegen meinem Sattel - was genau stört daran? Farbe oder Form?
Rahmenaufkleber sind übrigens drauf - transparente


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeymark (29. Mai 2011)

Maetzmann schrieb:


> Hallo
> hab mich hier mal bisschen durchgesucht aber leider keine konkrete Antwort gefunden.
> kann mir jemand erklären wesshalb man den Dämpfer besser mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter nach vorne montiert?
> Und warum macht es Nicolai selbst umgekehrt?
> ...



Damit das Öl im nichtfahrbetrieb unten an der Dichtung des Dämpfers ist, und somit alles schön geschmeidig bleibt.


----------



## brokenarmsdude (29. Mai 2011)

Form, Farbe und Stellung 
Es geht einfach nichts über einen alten SLR


----------



## visionthing (30. Mai 2011)

Maetzmann schrieb:


> Und warum macht es Nicolai selbst umgekehrt?



Damit man besser die Federn wechseln kann. Wenn man ihn umdreht muss man den Dämpfer immer komplett ausbauen.


----------



## eLw00d (30. Mai 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> Ach und wegen meinem Sattel - was genau stört daran? Farbe oder Form?
> Rahmenaufkleber sind übrigens drauf - transparente



Ja so schlimm sieht's nich aus, aber irgendwie beißen sich die Rottöne ein wenig... und generell bin ich kein fan von farbigen Sätteln.
Die Sattelstellung find ic auch nicht ganz so schön.
Aber ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache.

Was bringen denn transparente Aufkleber? Kann man die denn im Normalfall einigermaßen gut erkennen?
Auf den Fotos seh ich quasi nichts.

btw: Meint ihr Sperrklinken und Freilaufkörper meiner Nabe sind noch ein wenig zu gebrauchen?
Hab jetzt erstmal nur ne Achse gekauft. Rest wird schwierig bis Mittwoch...


----------



## petete2000 (30. Mai 2011)

Noch im Aufbau


----------



## mcgable (30. Mai 2011)

eLw00d schrieb:
			
		

> Ja so schlimm sieht's nich aus, aber irgendwie beißen sich die Rottöne ein wenig... und generell bin ich kein fan von farbigen Sätteln.
> Die Sattelstellung find ic auch nicht ganz so schön.
> Aber ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache.


ja, Rottöne sind schwierig, müsste dunkler sein, vllt. passts wenner erstmal dreckich ist 
Sattelstellung muss so sein, da mir sonst der Hinterreifen beim einfedern an den Sattel stößt - bzzt 


			
				eLw00d schrieb:
			
		

> Was bringen denn transparente Aufkleber? Kann man die denn im Normalfall einigermaßen gut erkennen?
> Auf den Fotos seh ich quasi nichts.


ja, der Lack ist matt und die Aufkleber glänzend. Das hatte ich mir irwie auch schöner vorgestellt. Da es aber _nur _transparente Aufkleber _auf _den matten Lack sind, siehts eher nicht so pralle aus - naja Aufkleber kann man ja leicht ändern 

EDIT: @petete2000 schönes DS  , son DS wär auch noch was für mich


----------



## Kuwahades (30. Mai 2011)

petete2000 schrieb:


> Noch im Aufbau



sehr schön, dann sind wir ja die einzigen mim UFO in Willingen 
Warum fährst Du eigentlich mit minimalem Federweg hinten ?


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> sehr schön, dann sind wir ja die einzigen mim UFO in Willingen
> Warum fährst Du eigentlich mit minimalem Federweg hinten ?



das ufo-ds bauen wir gerade für den sohn meines Cousins auf. 
der dämpfer wird noch umgehängt...


----------



## Kuwahades (1. Juni 2011)

hast Du schon mal versucht mit einem 216mm langem Dämpfer etwas mehr Federweg rauszukitzeln, oder sollt eman das erst garnicht versuchen ?


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Juni 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> hast Du schon mal versucht mit einem 216mm langem Dämpfer etwas mehr Federweg rauszukitzeln, oder sollt eman das erst garnicht versuchen ?



ja das geht... aber in unserem fall ist es "erstmal" nicht nötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (1. Juni 2011)

mh, ich kuck mich mal um, ob ich irgendwann, was passendes finde


----------



## mcgable (1. Juni 2011)

Neu: Manitou Evolver ISX-4 2010 Dämpfer


----------



## limestone (2. Juni 2011)

hab gerade so auf der nicolai site rumgesurft und da guck ich im "order generator" und find kein UFO mehr...bin ich blind, oder hab was verpasst? Statt dessen gibts da jetzt ION 14, 18, 20 .... Bilder aber noch nicht. 
Ich würd gern schonmal ein sehen, bevor ichs bestell....ION 18würd mich schon interessieren.


----------



## soundbastler (2. Juni 2011)

laut nicolai produktionsplan sieht es so aus, dass 2011er UFOs das nächste mal im Juli produziert werden, jedoch nicht mehr verfügbar (ausverkauft) sind...


----------



## chickenway-user (2. Juni 2011)

Die bauen grad am Ordergenerator um.
Aber möglicherweise wollen sie die ganze Geschichte auch vereinheitlichen...


Ähhm, UFO ST von 2007, welchen Kettenführungsstandard hab ich da? Ich hab einen direkt am Rahmen und dann noch nen Adapter drauf, bzw. wie kann ich die unterscheiden?

Und welche Umwerfer passen da hin? Down-Pull ist klar, aber wie schauts mit Top- oder Down-Swing aus? Passt da beides?


----------



## Face Race (11. Juni 2011)

@mcgable: nice bike


----------



## Jettj (12. Juni 2011)

Wenn wir grad beim Thema sind.
Schaut mal in meinem Bikemarkt .


----------



## eLw00d (12. Juni 2011)

Mein UFO in Action:








Farbtuning abgeschlossen.


----------



## stöpsel84 (12. Juni 2011)

so jetzt steht es schon auf 2 rädern,fehlt nur noch schaltung, kassette, kette und bereifung.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (14. Juni 2011)

Der Sattel geht garnicht, aber der Rest schaut ganz gut aus!

Die Farbvariante hab ich bisher noch nicht gesehen. Bin gespannt wie's mit Reifen und hoffentlich anderem Sattel aussieht.


----------



## Ragnarök (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo
Ich habe gestern gemerkt , dass der Hinterbau an meinem Ds etwas Spiel hat. Und wollte aus dem Grund mal fragen, ob jemand von euch schonmal die unteren Lager am Hinterbau erneuert hat, und mir eine kleine Demotage + Einbauleitung posten kann. 
Vielen Dank 
Gruß Stefan


----------



## zuspät (19. Juni 2011)

http://2009.nicolai.net/manuals/index.html



da müsstest du fündig werden


----------



## schmiddio (21. Juni 2011)

-N-abend zusammen,

da ich schon seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit nichts mehr gepostet habe...
hier mal meien Untertasse...

Updates:
BoXXer Team
Sunline DirectMount
11-28 SLX Kassette
CC AngleSet -1 Grad flacher
Elixir CR 203mm

Gewicht: 18,55kg

Bessere Bilder werden folgen...





ps.: Falls jemand en paaar Teile benötigt um seinen Aufbau zu vervollständigen, kann er sich gerne an mich wenden!!!
Totem Coil 1.5 ; Reset150 ; Thomson Elite X4 1.5

Greetz
schmiddio


----------



## stöpsel84 (21. Juni 2011)

nu ich brauche ne ordentliche schaltung und nen trigger


schmiddio schrieb:


> -N-abend zusammen,
> 
> da ich schon seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit nichts mehr gepostet habe...
> hier mal meien Untertasse...
> ...


----------



## Jettj (28. Juni 2011)

Mit der Boxxer sieht das richtig gut aus  .
Ist das Rahmen größe M ?.

Mal eine frage an die ganzen User hier.
Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem Vivid Air im Ufo-St ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmiddio (28. Juni 2011)

DANKE!!! Bin immer wieder hin und weg...
Ist größe L...warum?

Habe leider keine Erfahrungen mit dem Vivid Air, würde mich aber auch brennend interessieren!!!

Wie fährt sich eigentlich Dein Ufo mit dem tieferen Tretlager?


----------



## Jettj (28. Juni 2011)

schmiddio schrieb:


> DANKE!!! Bin immer wieder hin und weg...
> Ist größe L...warum?
> 
> Habe leider keine Erfahrungen mit dem Vivid Air, würde mich aber auch brennend interessieren!!!
> ...


 
Hab mich so Intressiert .

Meins Fuhr sich sehr gut als Freerider .
Aber ich fühle mich nur auf dem Downhiller wohl. Daher kamm ich mit dem Aufbau den ich am Ufo hatte auf der Downhill Strecke nicht so gut klar,aber auf der Localen Freeride strecke eher.
Ich werde meins auch nicht verkaufen.Werde mein Ufo Rahmen günstiger aber Race hafter aufbauen.

Also.
Boxxer Race mit Solo Air
Vivid Air
Xt Bremsen,Kurbeln 

Halt was günstig ist aber dennoch haltbar  .


----------



## schmiddio (28. Juni 2011)

BÄM, was war los??? Ufo aufgebaut en paar mal gefahren und ab in den bikemarkt?


----------



## Jettj (28. Juni 2011)

Hab erst alle parts verkauft ok sie waren gut und waren sehr schick.
Nur war es halt ein Freeridebike und ich komme halt nur auf Downhill bikes und aufbauten gut zurecht.
Wollte dann ein sehr leichtes Ion aufbauen nur war mir das dann doch etwas zu teuer obwohl ich an alle sachen sehr günstig dran komme,weil ich in einem Radladen arbeite.
Und hab mich dann wie immer mit meinem Vater drüber unterhalten und er sagte "hol doch mal den Ufo-St Rahmen wieder runter".
Er fing dann an zureden von wegen Vivid Air,Der Rahmen hat keine Kratzer,Volle Garantie,Lange drauf gewartet,Super verarbeitet,Nicolai halt.
Und schon war ich wieder verliebt in den Rahmen  .

Und so liegt er jetzt in meinem Zimmer.

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/fil....net/files/thumbs/9ewr-5u-eae2.jpg[/img][/url 

Ich hatte ja schon sehr viele Dh Rahmen und Räder aber war noch nie so Stolz wie auf den Ufo-St Rahmen. Made in Germany halt


----------



## schmiddio (29. Juni 2011)

!!!WORD!!! Hand made in Germany, ist schon ne feine sache!!!
Schade das ich net mitbekommen habe das Du Deine Kefü verkaufst...hätte Sie sofort genommen...Was ist denn mit dem Radical geplant?


----------



## kobiZ (29. Juni 2011)

UFO und ich in Action 

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/i9yf-1-c4ca-jpg.html


----------



## Jettj (29. Juni 2011)

schmiddio schrieb:


> !!!WORD!!! Hand made in Germany, ist schon ne feine sache!!!
> Schade das ich net mitbekommen habe das Du Deine Kefü verkaufst...hätte Sie sofort genommen...Was ist denn mit dem Radical geplant?


 
Meine Kettenführung hat der User Tibo jetzt. Musste bei der Kettenführung innen was weg pfeilen,damit sie Perfekt an das Ufo past.
Kennt eigentlich jemand eine Kettenführung die Perfekt an das Ufo past ?.
Das Sunn hab ich seit zwei Tagen hier stehen . Auch wunder schön.
Das wird irgentwan auch mal aufgebaut. 
Ich weis 3 Dh Räder braucht man nicht,weil man sowieso nur 1 Fahren kann,aber es ist ein Hobby und meine Leidenschaft,ich liebe die Technick von den Rädern und liebe es Räder aufzubauen .


----------



## nollak (30. Juni 2011)

Hattest du nicht die 77designz dran? Dachte eigentlich die geht ohne Modifikation dran.

Ne MRP G2 ohne Taco würde ohne Modifikation passten. Der muss leicht abgeschliffen werden an einem Anschraubpunkt.


----------



## Ti-Max (30. Juni 2011)

schmiddio schrieb:


> -N-abend zusammen,
> 
> da ich schon seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit nichts mehr gepostet habe...
> hier mal meien Untertasse...
> ...



Geiles Teil,

habe ich vor einiger Zeit vor Deiner Haustür gesehen, als ich vom Ruhrpark kam


----------



## Jettj (30. Juni 2011)

nollak schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht die 77designz dran? Dachte eigentlich die geht ohne Modifikation dran.
> 
> Ne MRP G2 ohne Taco würde ohne Modifikation passten. Der muss leicht abgeschliffen werden an einem Anschraubpunkt.


 Ich hatte die dran gehabt 
Musste die nur halt innen etwas "abschleifen" Damit ich jeden Gang fahren konnte ohne das die Schleift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmiddio (30. Juni 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Geiles Teil,
> 
> habe ich vor einiger Zeit vor Deiner Haustür gesehen, als ich vom Ruhrpark kam



mir dämmert da was...bin heute Abend evtl. im Ruhrpark auf Testfahrt, vielleicht sieht man sich ja da mal...


----------



## schmiddio (30. Juni 2011)

meine LG1 wollte auch nur nach größerer Modifikation ans UFO...

Hat jemand schonmal die Kefü von Superstar Components montiert???


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juni 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Geiles Teil,
> 
> habe ich vor einiger Zeit vor Deiner Haustür gesehen, als ich vom Ruhrpark kam



ihr seid ja auch nachbarn. 

der eine auf Oberhausener Seite der andere aufe Mülheimer Seite


----------



## nollak (30. Juni 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Ich hatte die dran gehabt
> Musste die nur halt innen etwas "abschleifen" Damit ich jeden Gang fahren konnte ohne das die Schleift.



Also die G2 schleift auch ein wenig wenn ich die größeren Ritzel nutze. Aber nach ~2h rumprobieren mit diversen Unterlegschreiben hatte ich keine Lust mehr... Ist halt im oberen Teil der KeFü.


----------



## Ti-Max (30. Juni 2011)

schmiddio schrieb:


> mir dämmert da was...bin heute Abend evtl. im Ruhrpark auf Testfahrt, vielleicht sieht man sich ja da mal...



Das könnte heute vielleicht sogar sein, meine Meerschweinchen haben schrecklich Hunger und brauchen Gras


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juni 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Das könnte heute vielleicht sogar sein,



ach  da verbringst du nun die Donnerstagsfahrten .


----------



## Ti-Max (30. Juni 2011)

Joh stimmt, das ist heute ja auch noch.

Aber heute wird es zeitlich eng bei mir, und die Haniel-Runde dauert ja einiges länger. Ich schau mal, wie wird denn das Wetter?


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Juni 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich schau mal, wie wird denn das Wetter?



soll zum nachmittag hin regen,- von daher...


----------



## kroiterfee (30. Juni 2011)

artur dann musst du danach eben dein bike mal putzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jettj (30. Juni 2011)

Für alle die ein Vivid Air in einem Ufo-St verbauen wollen.
Hab heute mal nach gefragt Tune "Medium" sollte man mindestens nehmen  .


----------



## schmiddio (30. Juni 2011)

Sry für das Bild...
Nun mit Truvativ Descendant 165mm und 500er Feder
Gewicht:18,24kg


----------



## kobiZ (1. Juli 2011)

Servus zusammen,

weis jemand mit wieviel Drehmoment man die Zugstange zwischen Sitzrohr und Unterrohr anziehen muss?
Auf der Nicolai Seite hab ich dazu nix gfunden...


Gruß
Kobi


----------



## nollak (1. Juli 2011)

Ich meine mal was von 3Nm gelesen zu haben. Ich zieh die meist Handfest weil ich mitm Drehmomentschlüssel eh nicht gescheit da dran komme.


----------



## zuspät (1. Juli 2011)

denk auch das es so um die 3Nm waren.


----------



## kobiZ (1. Juli 2011)

Ok.

dank für die Info!!

Gruß Kobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmiddio (1. Juli 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Für alle die ein Vivid Air in einem Ufo-St verbauen wollen.
> Hab heute mal nach gefragt Tune "Medium" sollte man mindestens nehmen  .



JA cool, würde ich gerne mal testen...kannst Du evtl. ne Aussage treffen im Bezug auf das Ansprechverhalten im Vergleich Vivid Air und Stahlfederdämpfer?

Wollte im Winter meine BoXXer Team mit dem Protone-Kit auf Luft umbauen und dazu würde der Vivid Air gut passen...


----------



## Jettj (1. Juli 2011)

Hi.
Heute kamm erstmal eine Boxxer Rc mit einem 77 Desingz Vorbau  .
Als nextes kommen neue Schrauben im Rahmen ich denke an Titan schrauben mit Muttern und dann kommt der Vivid Air .
Passt eigentlich der Syntace Steuersatz im Ufo ? der Baut schön flach und man kann ihn bezahlen .

Ich lade gleich mal ein Bild vom Ufo hoch 

Edit:







Hat jemand von euch ein Steuersatz auspress Werkzeug ?
Der jenige der eins hat und würde mir das Ding ausleihen,darf auch den Neuwertigen Hope Steuersatz behalten


----------



## schmiddio (1. Juli 2011)

habe so ein Werkzeug leider nicht...
ich meien gehört zuhaben das das UFO Steuerrohr nicht für  integrierten Steuersätzen ausgelegt ist...die -N- Hotline weiss bestimmt rat...
mit wieviel Gewichtsersparrniss rechnest Du beim Umstieg auf Titan? 50g oder mehr???


----------



## Jettj (1. Juli 2011)

Bestimmt wenn nicht sogar mehr.
Welchen Steuersatz hast du verbaut in deinem Ufo-st ?


----------



## schmiddio (1. Juli 2011)

hab das Angleset verbaut...damit ich den Lenkwinkel etwas flacher bekomme...


----------



## Splash (1. Juli 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch ein Steuersatz auspress Werkzeug ?



Wo aus NRW kommst Du denn her? Ich habe so einen Steuersatzschalenausschläger hier, wenn Du nach Bad Honnef kommst, kann ich Dir den Steuersatz gerne raus holen ...

EDIT: Hab grad geschaut, meine ist nur für 1 1/8, ich glaube Dur brauchst ja 1,5" ...


----------



## BamXP (1. Juli 2011)

Lange hats gedauert...  nun endlich auch ein Familienmitglied


----------



## Jettj (1. Juli 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> Wo aus NRW kommst Du denn her? Ich habe so einen Steuersatzschalenausschläger hier, wenn Du nach Bad Honnef kommst, kann ich Dir den Steuersatz gerne raus holen ...
> 
> EDIT: Hab grad geschaut, meine ist nur für 1 1/8, ich glaube Dur brauchst ja 1,5" ...


 
Komme aus der nähe von Düsseldorf.
In meinem Ufo ist ein Reduzier Steuersatz von Hope drin.
Ich weis leider nicht ob das geht mit einem 11/8 rausprügler ^^.

Wer intresse an meinem Vivid hat kann sich melden  .

@BamXp
Sehr schöner Rahmen


----------



## Kunstflieger (3. Juli 2011)

@Jettj: ich kann dir vielleicht helfen. Schick mir mal ne PN.


----------



## berndorfer (3. Juli 2011)

erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (4. Juli 2011)

UFO gelandet


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Juli 2011)

Kuwa. auch hier,-
 die Farbe kommt "in echt" besser rüber...  
 wie wirds aufgebaut,- gabel usw: ?


----------



## Kuwahades (4. Juli 2011)

ich finde die Farbe auch so wie sie auf dem Foto ist genial !
genauso wollte ichs haben

ich hatte vor Jahren mal ne Pike bei dir gekauft, die kommt rein
muss mal kucken, ob das graubraun vom Boobar zu dem Rahmen passt, dann kommt der auch noch drauf
Fox Vanilla RC in 216 mm Länge, dann sind es vorne und hinten 140
würde auch gerne mal die 36er ausm Helius ausbrobieren und das Helius mit der Pike tourenmässig aufbauen ? mal überlegen ?

bin am überlegen SLX, oder die alte Saint Kurbel, habe beides rumliegen, aber die Saint gefällt mir besser. 
Saint Schaltwerk in kurz, e13 Kettenfürung
EX 823er mit den gelben Aufklebern, ob die abmache weiss sich noch net ?
braun gelb sieht aber gut aus  

Bremsen muss ich mal kucken entweder die alten silbernen Code, oder Juicy 7. Die Saint Bremsen lasse sich mir zu Weihnachten schenken


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Juli 2011)

ich freu mich schon auf das endergebnis... der rahmen ist ja nun im TOP Zustand . bedenke ich,-  wie er vorher aussah.


----------



## Kuwahades (4. Juli 2011)

das lag nur am Bremsenreiniger


----------



## nollak (4. Juli 2011)

Sieht doch schick aus.

Aber ich hät da mal ne Frage hab nen 07er UFO St und wollte mir ne neue Sattelklemme kaufen weil den Schnellspanner brauch ich nicht und die Stütze wird nu eh gekürzt.

Was brauch ich da denn fürn Durchmesser, ist das irgendnen Sondermaß? Weil gemessen hab ich 35,6. Wollte mir ne Hope kaufen, Frage ist jetzt nur 34,9 aufbiegen oder 36,4 nutzen?


----------



## chickenway-user (4. Juli 2011)

Das sind 34.9 plus Lack. Der Lack gibt nach, du kannst da 34.9 draufwürgen.


----------



## nollak (4. Juli 2011)

Joa hab eben zu Hause beim saubermachen noch ne 34,9er gefunden, die passt. Und da die jetzt schon drauf ist verzichte ich erstmal auf die Hope ...

Danke.


----------



## Frank 911 (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe einen gebrauchten Ufo ST - Rahmen aus 09 erworben und
würde ihn gerne mit einer Hammerschmidtkurbel aufbauen. Da es ja
mittlerweile verschiedene iscg-Standards gibt, weis ich nicht, ob
das passt. Kann mir jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?
Vielen Dank
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (8. Juli 2011)

Muss für ne Hammerschmidt nicht der ISCG Adapter fest am Rahmen sein anstatt mit dieser schraub Lösung? ISCG 03 bzw old ist der Standard, da gibts ja mehrere Bezeichnungen für.


----------



## Diamondaine (9. Juli 2011)

Ja eigentlich muss für ne Hammerschmidt die ISCG aufnahme richtig fest mit dem Rahmen verbunden sein, es gibt aber ein paar die auch mit der schraublösung unterwegs sind. Manche haben den Adapter auch wenig verklebt oder mit schweißpunkten fixiert. 
Es gibt ISCG 03 (old) und ISCG 05, für beide Standards gibts die richtigen aufnahmen für die HS. Je nach versatz der aufnahme nach innen vom Tretlager gesehen müssen auch noch Distanzstücke verbaut werden. 

Den Unterschied der Standarts ist hier gut ersichtlich: 





Diamondaine


----------



## Frank 911 (9. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank,
das war schon mal hilfreich.
Grüße
Frank


----------



## der Digge (16. Juli 2011)

Meine Untertasse endlich mal am Haken 





Die finale "Ausbaustufe 1" gewogen mit Saint Bremsen (203/180), Minion F / High Rollen (2.5, 1Ply) und 250mm Thomson Stütze. Ansonsten noch wie auf den alten Bildern, neue kommen die Tage. 

Demnächst weicht die 66 RCV warscheinlich erstmal ner Boxxer RC, wenn jemand Interesse an der 66 RCV hat => PN


----------



## kobiZ (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wer von euch fährt in seinem Ufo nen Vivid 5.1 und wenn ja wechels Tune?

Danke scho ma 
Gruß Kobi


----------



## nollak (17. Juli 2011)

Jap ich hab nen Vivid 5.1, Tune B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soundbastler (17. Juli 2011)

Problem: Seit ein Paar Tagen knackst irgendetwas an meinem UFO. Das Knacksen tritt im Kurbel/Lager-Bereich auf, nur während dem Treten. Die Pedalen sind es nicht, die haben zwar Lagerspiel, sind es aber trotzdem nicht. Die Kurbeln und Lager sitzen eigentlich fest, nichts was wackelt oder sonst was. Alle Schrauben sind fest angezogen. Zu sehen ist auch nicht wirklich was. Ich fahre eine Saint-Kurbel und Race Face Lager. Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## der Digge (17. Juli 2011)

nollak schrieb:


> Jap ich hab nen Vivid 5.1, Tune B.



Tune B passt auf jeden Fall, hab meinen allerdings recht weit zu, je nach Vorliebe sollte also ein Tune C auch noch gehen, Tune A auf keinen Fall.


----------



## stöpsel84 (17. Juli 2011)

So endlich fertig die Kampfsau

Hier mal die verbauten Parts:
Rahmen: Nicolai Ufo St M
Gabel: Rock Shox Domain U-Turn mit 135-180 mm Federweg
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0
Steuersatz: Chris King Devolution
Vorbau: Race Face Diabolus 2
Lenker: Race Face Diabolus
Bremsen: VR Hope Moto M6, HR Hope Moto M4
Trigger; Shimano Saint
Schaltwerk: Shimano Saint
Kurbel: Race Face Diabolus
Pedalen: Animal SB
Sattelstütze: Race Face Diabolus
Sattel: Fizik Atlas
Kettenführung: Caboncage
LRS: Alex Rims D24
Reifen: S- Works 2.4 Falt
Naben: Tattoo

Ich hoffe der Farbmix gefällt


----------



## stöpsel84 (17. Juli 2011)

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## brokenarmsdude (17. Juli 2011)

Der ist ja immernoch dran... wenn du mir deine adresse schickst, schick ich dir einen vernünftigen sattel, nur damit wir den nichtmehr sehen müssen... sonst gehts, wie immer^^ (ironie)


----------



## kobiZ (17. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich fragen darf, welche Federhärten fahrt ihr bei welchem Gewicht ? (beim vivid 5.1)


----------



## nollak (18. Juli 2011)

Hab bei momentan 76,5 Abtropfgewicht im Tune B ne 450er Feder drin. Werde mir aber die Tage mal ne 400er besorgen zum testen.


----------



## stöpsel84 (18. Juli 2011)

brokenarmsdude schrieb:


> Der ist ja immernoch dran... wenn du mir deine adresse schickst, schick ich dir einen vernünftigen sattel, nur damit wir den nichtmehr sehen müssen... sonst gehts, wie immer^^ (ironie)



was hättest du für ein vorschlag an sattel?


----------



## stöpsel84 (18. Juli 2011)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> So endlich fertig die Kampfsau
> 
> Hier mal die verbauten Parts:
> Rahmen: Nicolai Ufo St M
> ...


----------



## nollak (18. Juli 2011)

So hier mal nen aktueller Stand von meinem Ufo. Hab in letzter Zeit mal ne bisschen am Gewicht gedreht da mir 19,54kg doch zu viel waren. Neu Sind X7 short 9-fach inkl. passendem Trigger, SLX kurbel + XT Innenlager, und Sram PG971 11-21. Ansonsten hab ich noch ne Inbus Sattelstüzenklemme dran gemacht und Sattelstütze gekürzt. Momentan bleibt die Waage bei 18,83 stehen. Denke mal wenn die Saison vorbei ist werd ich noch neue Felgen und Speichen holen und Evtl ne leichere Bremse dran machen. Die Tage müsste noch ne Race Face Atlas FR hier eintrudeln weiss aber noch nicht ob der bleibt weils ne blauer ist. Muss ich erst schauen obs mir gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kobiZ (18. Juli 2011)

nollak schrieb:


> Hab bei momentan 76,5 Abtropfgewicht im Tune B ne 450er Feder drin. Werde mir aber die Tage mal ne 400er besorgen zum testen.



Bin beim gleichen Gewicht, doch ich fahr ne 550 die ausreichend is.
Bin vorher ne 400 grauen u d die war dauerhaft auf Anschlag wenn was kam...


Bist du mit dem ansprechverhalten zufrieden, weil ich find des is irg. Net so des wahre...ka vll. Hab ich irgend ne Einstellung voll falsch das des so komisch is...


----------



## nollak (18. Juli 2011)

hmm 550 wäre mir definitiv zu viel. Bin soweit mitm Ansprechverhalten recht zufrieden. Die Low Speed Druckstufe könnte insgesamt ne bissl besser sein. Denke aber auch das das ganze Federungsverhalten durch den einfachen Eingelenker etwas beschränkt ist. Muss allerdings sagen gefällt mir trotzdem noch besser wie zum Beispiel das Rotwild Red 0.6 vom Kumpel. Im ganzen läuft der Vivid um einiges besser wie der dhx5.0 den ich vorher drin hatte. Der ist auch öfters mal durchgerauscht das hatte ich mit dem Vivid bisher noch gar nicht. 

Den dhx bin ich probeweise auch schon mit 400er Feder gefahren allerdings da noch mit ne paar Kilos mehr auf den Rippen ansich war das Ansprechverhalten da auch wieder besser dafür haben sich die Durchschläge gehäuft. Daher wollte ich jetzt mal im Vivid nochmal testen wie das mit ner 400er Feder aussieht. Wenn das nix ist evtl mal ne 425 von K9 besorgen, die gibts ja in 25lbs Schritten.

Fand auch irgendwie das einstelln vom Vivid einfacher bzw ich hab die Änderungen stärker gemerkt als beim Fox. Kann aber auch daran liegen das ich halt bei Null angefangen bin als ich das Rad letzes Jahr im Januar gekauft hab und das nun mehr spüre.


----------



## der Digge (18. Juli 2011)

Haibike94 schrieb:


> Bin beim gleichen Gewicht, doch ich fahr ne 550 die ausreichend is.
> Bin vorher ne 400 grauen u d die war dauerhaft auf Anschlag wenn was kam...
> 
> Bist du mit dem ansprechverhalten zufrieden, weil ich find des is irg. Net so des wahre...ka vll. Hab ich irgend ne Einstellung voll falsch das des so komisch is...



Wie viel SAG hast du mit der Feder? Denke die ist einfach zu hart. 

Gegen durchrauschen hilft die Druckstufe


----------



## kobiZ (19. Juli 2011)

der Digge schrieb:


> Wie viel SAG hast du mit der Feder? Denke die ist einfach zu hart.
> 
> Gegen durchrauschen hilft die Druckstufe



So ca. 20-30%, daher dacht ich passt das ganze... Müsst ma en ganzen Tag glaub ich dran rum drehen und machen, ma schaun Ob sich dann was besseres ergibt...



Welche einbaulänge habt ihr denn verwendet?


----------



## nollak (19. Juli 2011)

Also ich hatte den Vivid mal mit ner 600er Feder vom Kumpel hier die ja schon recht nah an der 500er ist, damit hab ich beim besten willen keine 15% Sag hin bekommen.


----------



## stöpsel84 (20. Juli 2011)




----------



## unsauber (21. Juli 2011)

vorgestern etwas unsanft im flat gelandet und einen recht lauten knall vermerkt. gestern dann bei der "fahrt zur eisdiele" gemerkt,dass der hinterbau schief ist. 

wie man auf dem foto sieht, hat sich der kopf der schraube sauber verabschiedet.


----------



## stöpsel84 (23. Juli 2011)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## c_w (23. Juli 2011)

Wenn du was verkaufen oder tauschen willst, dafür gibt es den Bikemarkt. Du hast jetzt wirklich häufig genug drauf aufmerksam gemacht, ohne das sich einer beschwert hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DantexXx (24. Juli 2011)

Hier mal ein kleines Update, mit Straitline Silentguide und Vivid Air


----------



## Jettj (24. Juli 2011)

Sehr schönes Ufo  .
Passt die Führung ohne weiteres dran ?


----------



## DantexXx (24. Juli 2011)

ja die passt problemlos und funktioniert super, hatte vorher eine boxguide dran, ist aber kein vergleich zur straitline


----------



## Frank 911 (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo, ich würde meine Untertasse gerne mit Umwerfer und 
Dreifachkurbel ausrüsten, ohne auf den vollen Federweg zu verzichten.
Nach Stundenlagem Lesen hier im Forum bin ich hierzu leider nur
auf gegensätzliche Meinungen gestoßen, ob das möglich ist. Zufrieden
wäre ich schon mit 180 mm, damit es zu meiner Totem passt. Hat einer
von euch einen Ansatz (gerne auch Bastellösung) wie das zu realisieren wäre ? 
Grüße Frank


----------



## Face Race (26. Juli 2011)

Servus

von nicolai gibs extra fürs ufo st einen umwerferturm.in kombination mit dem XT FDM 771 umwerfer kannst du vollen federweg fahren. mach ich auch...gibt keine probleme

Gruß

Face Race


----------



## baumkopf (28. Juli 2011)

Moin

@Face Race: Hast du den Umwerferturm irgendwie eingekürzt? Welche Felge/Hinterreifen fährst du?

PS: Sehr interessanter Beitrag, vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kobiZ (28. Juli 2011)

@nollak

welche einbaulänge hat en dein vivid, weil du die aufnahme am rahmen ganz oben hast?

Gruß Kobi


----------



## Face Race (28. Juli 2011)

@ baumkopf: ich hab mit dem umwerferturm weiter nix gemacht. einfach montiert  
du brauchst fast die komplette länge von dem umwerferturm. 
ich fahre die mavic EX 325 mit 2,5" muddy mary


----------



## nollak (28. Juli 2011)

@Haibike

ist ne 222mm Vivid.

Ist aber ne M Rahmen mit S Sitzrohr, die Aufnahmen bekomm ich leider nicht weiter runter.


----------



## kobiZ (28. Juli 2011)

nollak schrieb:


> @Haibike
> 
> ist ne 222mm Vivid.
> 
> Ist aber ne M Rahmen mit S Sitzrohr, die Aufnahmen bekomm ich leider nicht weiter runter.




du hast dann am heck 200mm federweg odda?


----------



## limestone (28. Juli 2011)

soundbastler schrieb:


> Problem: Seit ein Paar Tagen knackst irgendetwas an meinem UFO. Das Knacksen tritt im Kurbel/Lager-Bereich auf, nur während dem Treten. Die Pedalen sind es nicht, die haben zwar Lagerspiel, sind es aber trotzdem nicht. Die Kurbeln und Lager sitzen eigentlich fest, nichts was wackelt oder sonst was. Alle Schrauben sind fest angezogen. Zu sehen ist auch nicht wirklich was. Ich fahre eine Saint-Kurbel und Race Face Lager. Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee woran es liegen könnte?



Ich hab das gleiche Problem. Hab schon das Innenlager getauscht und die Kurbelarme sind auch ohne Spiel. Von den Pedalen kann es nicht kommen, denke ich, weil dieses Knacken durch den Rahmen als Resonanzkörper verstärkt wird. 
Das Knacken ist bei mir beidseitig zu hören. Bedeutet immer bei Belastung der Pedale. 
Wäre echt cool, wenn uns einer helfen könnte, der das Problem auch schon mal hatte und gelöst hat


----------



## kobiZ (28. Juli 2011)

ich hatte sowas ma, abba bei mir war einfach die "vorspannungsstange" zwischen sitzrohr und unterrohr/dÃ¤mpferaufnahme etwas locker.
âleicht nachziehen (10nm laut Nicolai) und das gerÃ¤usch war weck...

GruÃ Kobi


----------



## eLw00d (28. Juli 2011)

Bei mir waren's letztens die Kettenblattschrauben.

Da ich noch nie am Kettenblatt rumgewerkelt habe, hab ich da überhaupt nicht dran gedacht und mich auch kaputt gesucht.


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. Juli 2011)

Haibike94 schrieb:


> ich hatte sowas ma, abba bei mir war einfach die "vorspannungsstange" zwischen sitzrohr und unterrohr/dÃ¤mpferaufnahme etwas locker.
> âleicht nachziehen (10nm laut Nicolai) und das gerÃ¤usch war weck...
> 
> GruÃ Kobi



Hab ein Nonius auch mal das Problem gehabt. Hab die einzelnen Schrauben (links+rechts) durch eine komplette Schraube ersetzt. Seit dem ist Ruhe. 
Empfehlung kam von Nicolai...
Erstmal mit einer Dusche WD40 testen.


----------



## baumkopf (28. Juli 2011)

Face Race schrieb:


> @ baumkopf: ich hab mit dem umwerferturm weiter nix gemacht. einfach montiert
> du brauchst fast die komplette länge von dem umwerferturm.
> ich fahre die mavic EX 325 mit 2,5" muddy mary



Besten Dank, wird probiert.


----------



## nollak (29. Juli 2011)

Haibike94 schrieb:


> du hast dann am heck 200mm federweg odda?



Sind 195mm passt halt besser zur Boxxer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unsauber (29. Juli 2011)

ich fahr das ufo st mit einer 450x2,6er feder, jedoch mit 185mm federweg. vorhin hab ich ihn mal auf 195mm hochgeschraubt. auf den trails konnte ich es noch nicht testen, aber dennoch frage ich mich, ob die feder nicht doch zu weich ist.  

btw voll möbeliert bring ich 80kg auf die waage.


----------



## Jettj (29. Juli 2011)

Guten Abend leute.

Es ist soweit der neue Aufbau von meinem Ufo-St steht vor der Tür.

Die ersten Teile sind auch da und schon wieder weg. Bilder gibt es in der Gallery.

Hier ist das was ich schon habe.

Rahmen: Ufo-St 2011 größe M
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid Air Tune Mid 222mm
Gabel: Boxxer Race,Protonkit ist unterwegs,die Gabel geht nexte woche zu Pepetuning um sich ein Dlc beschichtung abzuholen
Vorbau: 77Desing Boxxer Direct Mount
Spacer: Ng 11/8 Carbon Spacer
Klemme: Hope 34,9mm
Griffe: Moosgumi 100mm - 130mm

Als nextes kommt.

Protonkit
Dlc Beschichtung
Steuersatz: Cane Creek Angle Set
Felgen: Sunn Ringle Mtx29 32 Vr / Hr 32° 26"
Naben: Hope Pro 2 Vr/ 20mm Hr /135x12mm
Stütze: Sdg Micro Carbon 30,9mm
Sattel: Sdg I-fly in Weiß
Lenker:Syntace Vector Dh 780mm 8° 31,8mm
Schläuche: Maxxis Dh light oder Latex 
Reifen: Maxxis Highroller 2.5 60a 1-ply Vr / Hr

Ziel ist es ein unter 17 Kg Ufo-St zuhaben das für unseren Wald reicht.
[Wir haben keine Steine und keine großen Sprünge deswegen 1-ply Latex Schläuche] und das es schön Dh lastig ist  .
Den aufbau kann man in meiner Gallery verfolgen,werde natürlich auch hier mal wieder was rein Schreiben.

Lg


----------



## DantexXx (29. Juli 2011)

liest sich sehr gut die liste. der dämpfer arbeitet echt gut im ufo, finde ihn sogar etwas besser vom gefühl her als die stahl variante


----------



## soundbastler (30. Juli 2011)

Haibike94 schrieb:


> ich hatte sowas ma, abba bei mir war einfach die "vorspannungsstange" zwischen sitzrohr und unterrohr/dÃ¤mpferaufnahme etwas locker.
> âleicht nachziehen (10nm laut Nicolai) und das gerÃ¤usch war weck...
> 
> GruÃ Kobi




Danke fÃ¼r eure Antworten, auf all die Ideen bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen (Vorspannungsstange / Kettenblattschrauben). Dachte auch erst an Lager und Tretlager. Werd es mal demnÃ¤chst alles checken...


----------



## kobiZ (30. Juli 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Guten Abend leute.
> 
> Es ist soweit der neue Aufbau von meinem Ufo-St steht vor der Tür.
> 
> ...



Hört sich sehr gut an 


Kleiner designe Tipp für den neuen Rahmen...das "N" der vorderen dämpferaufnahme würde ich weis lackieren...
Sich richtig geil aus, find ich


Gruß Kobi


----------



## nollak (30. Juli 2011)

Also die Teileliste liest sich sehr schick bin mal gespannt.


----------



## baumkopf (31. Juli 2011)

falscher thread


----------



## Jettj (31. Juli 2011)

nollak schrieb:


> Also die Teileliste liest sich sehr schick bin mal gespannt.


 
Danke Danke .
Hab aber was geändert,hab jetzt eine Enve Dh Carbon Lenker Bestellt


----------



## der Digge (31. Juli 2011)

black is beautiful  Neu sind Saint Bremsen 203/180 (schwarz), X5 Trigger (auch schwarz), Minion F / High Rollen (2.5, 1Ply), 250mm Thomson Stütze und Wellgo MG-1 (endlich schwarz).

das Ganze @ 18,5kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jettj (31. Juli 2011)

Sau geil David 
Woher hast du den 1-py Reifen ?. Suche nähmlich welche,aber die gibt es nur noch in 2.35


----------



## der Digge (31. Juli 2011)

Restbestände von HIBIKE und Chain Reaction Cycles, leider ausverkauft 

Aber Minion F gibt es als EXO und mit ein bisschen Glück kommt der High Roller 2 auch als EXO.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. August 2011)

mein altes. 

und mitlerweile das 5te jahr im einsatz.


----------



## Ti-Max (1. August 2011)

Jepp, schönes Ufo, das aufgrund des jetzigen Besitzers auch mal wirklich gefordert wird

(Artur sucht schon in seinem Fotoalbum nach Beweisen...)

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Jettj (1. August 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mein altes.
> 
> und mitlerweile das 5te jahr im einsatz.


 
Wie will man den Rahmen auch schrott kriegen.Das funktioniert nicht. .

Gleich gibt es die ersten Bilder mit Vivid Air


----------



## Jettj (1. August 2011)

So Dämpfer eingebaut und neue Schrauben im Rahmen somit ist der Rahmen wieder Neu 







Das nexte Bild kommt mit einer Pepe-Tuning Boxxer mit Standrohr Beschichtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (2. August 2011)

das wird bombe!


----------



## Jettj (2. August 2011)

Danke .
Ich veröffentliche mal meine Partliste ich weiss nicht welche Pedalen ich mir Kaufen soll . Die Leicht sind aber nicht zu Teuer sowie Kettenblatt. 

*Rahmen: NicolaiUfo-St M 135x12mm 34,9mm 30,9mm 1/5*
*Steuersatz: Cane CreekAngle Set 1/5 - 11/8*
*Spacer: Cane Creek11/8 Carbon*
*Federgabel: Rock Shox Boxxer Race Protone Air Kit Dlc Beschichtung 203mm*
*Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid Air 222mm 79mm Hub Medium Tune*
*Vorbau: 77 Desingz Boxxer Direct Mount *
*Lenker: Enve Dh Bar Carbon 31,8mm 800mm 23mm Rise*
*Griffe: Enve Moosgumie 100mm - 130 mm*
*Bremsen: Formula R1 Vr / Hr *
*Bremsscheiben: Formula R1 Vr / 200mm Hr / 185mm*
*Schalthebel: Shimano Xtr Carbon 9 Fach Rechts*
*Schaltwerk: Shimano Xtr Shortcage Carbon 8 - 9 Fach*
*Kassette: Shimano Dura Ace 9 Fach 11 - 21 T *
*Kette: Shimano Yumeha 9 Fach*
*Kettenblatt:*
*Kettenführung: 77 DesingzFree Solo Superlight Selfmade Tuning*
*Innenlager: Hope Hollowtech 2 68/73mm*
*Pedalen:*
*Kurbeln: TruvativeDescendant 170mm 73mm 4 Loch*
*Klemme: HopeQr 34,9mm*
*Stütze: SdgMicro I-Beam 30,9mm *
*Sattel: SdgI-Fly I-Beam*
*Felgen: ZtrFlow Vr / Hr 26" 32°*
*Naben: Hope Evo Pro 2 Vr / 20mm Hr / 135x12mm*
*Nippel: Dt-SwissPro Lock Alu 64 Stück*
*Speichen: Dt-SwissRevolution 64 Stück*
*Reifen: MaxxisHighroller 2.5 60a Vr / Hr 1-Ply 26"*
*Schläuche: MaxxisLatexschläuche Vr / Hr 2.1 - 2.5 26"*


----------



## KHUJAND (2. August 2011)

Pedalen: NC 17 Sudpin III    (habe ich noch welche da, fast NEU kann ich dir verkaufen)


----------



## der-gute (2. August 2011)

Acros A-Flat


----------



## Jettj (2. August 2011)

Stimmt an die Nc17 hab ich noch garnicht gedacht obwohl mein bester freund die schon seit 2 - 3 Jahren fährt.
Jetzt muss ich erst mal wieder gehalt bekommen.Dann kommt der Laufradsatz und die Bremsen dann der Antrieb  .


----------



## blutbuche (3. August 2011)

@arthur : was für ne farbe haste denn zu verkaufen ?


----------



## Ti-Max (3. August 2011)

Das UFO mit dem Vivid Air ist schon ein brachiales Teil


----------



## baumkopf (26. August 2011)

Zweite Seite? Kann nicht sein.


Endlich ists da, mein angegebener Liefertermin wurde präzise eingehalten, vielen Dank an dieser Stelle!


----------



## sap (30. August 2011)

ich spiele mal wieder gedankenspiele: was wäre, wenn ich das geld hätte, mir zum helius fr noch ein park-only-bike zu holen. alutech pudel dh, ion st, ion 18, knolly podium. gibt viele geile bikes, teilweise sehr unterschiedliche preisklassen. ist das ufo verhältnismäßig günstig, weil es ein "auslaufmodell" ist oder wie ist der preis zu erklären?


----------



## mcgable (30. August 2011)

Soweit ich weiß ist das UFO so _günstig_, weil es _nur_ ein Eingelenker ist und damit nicht so aufwendig, sowohl bei der Herstellung als auch bei der Wartung.

UFO = robust, günstig und gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (30. August 2011)

Hm, und wer klärt mich Dummerchen nun auf, wo genau der Nachteil der Eingelenker liegt? Da gab es mal was mit dem Bremsmomentabstützen und der Aktivität des Hinterbaus während dem Bremsen...ansonsten einfach etwas weniger aktiv/plüsch oder wie?


----------



## Cheeno (30. August 2011)

*So, hab mein Bike mal ein wenig verändert:





Rahmen: NicolaiUfo-St L*
*Steuersatz: Sixpack The Cup weiss*
*Spacer: Hope*
*Federgabel: Rock Shox Boxxer R2C2 weiss*
*Dämpfer: Cane Creek Double Barrel (kommt noch eine K9-Feder rein)*
*Vorbau: Hope integrierte Brücke blau*
*Lenker: Sixpack Leader weiss (vielleicht bald ein Millenium)*
*Griffe: Sixpack gold (bald Odi Rogue)*
*Bremsen: Hope Tech V2 blau/silber*
*Bremsscheiben: Hope V2 Vr / 200mm Hr / 180mm*
*Schalthebel: SRAM X9*
*Schaltwerk: SRAM X0 short cage gold*
*Kassette: SRAM *
*Kette: SRAM Power Chain II PC 971*
*Kettenblatt: Sixpack Chainsaw blau*
*Kettenführung: MRP G2 weiss*
*Innenlager: Raceface*
*Pedalen: Sixpack Mg limited blau*
*Kurbeln: Raceface Atlas FR gold*
*Klemme: HopeQr 34,9mm gold*
*Stütze: Hope Eternity *
*Sattel: Sixpack Magenta weiss*
*Felgen: Mavic 721*
*Naben: Hope Pro 2 Evo Vr / 20mm Hr / 135x12mm*
*Reifen: Schwalbe Wicked Will DH*


----------



## Trailsucker (30. August 2011)

Moin, möchte nach langer zeit meinem ufo ein paar neue parts spendieren. eines davon wäre ein neuer dämpfer, am liebsten luft. nur ist nach meiner erfahrung ein progressiver hinterbau nicht der optimale partner für einen luftdämpfer. ich habe auf der nicolai site folgenden link gefunden:
https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...lQSUl6cWc&hl=de&single=true&gid=6&output=html.
wenn ich ihn richtig verstehe ist der hinterbau auf der langen federwegseinstellung linear, also gut für einen luftdämpfer geeignet. sollte er ja auch sein, hier sind immer wieder bilder mit luftdämpfern zu sehen. kann mir vielleicht jmd seine erfahrung mit ufo und luftdämpfern beschreiben und vor allem was ist eure meinung zu den unterschiedlichen modellen (vivid, dhx, isx etc.). danke schon mal!
grüße


edit: für mehr bilder


----------



## stuk (31. August 2011)

das blaue ist schön


----------



## limestone (31. August 2011)

Trailsucker schrieb:


> Moin, möchte nach langer zeit meinem ufo ein paar neue parts spendieren. eines davon wäre ein neuer dämpfer, am liebsten luft. nur ist nach meiner erfahrung ein progressiver hinterbau nicht der optimale partner für einen luftdämpfer. ich habe auf der nicolai site folgenden link gefunden:
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...lQSUl6cWc&hl=de&single=true&gid=6&output=html.
> wenn ich ihn richtig verstehe ist der hinterbau auf der langen federwegseinstellung linear, also gut für einen luftdämpfer geeignet. sollte er ja auch sein, hier sind immer wieder bilder mit luftdämpfern zu sehen. kann mir vielleicht jmd seine erfahrung mit ufo und luftdämpfern beschreiben und vor allem was ist eure meinung zu den unterschiedlichen modellen (vivid, dhx, isx etc.). danke schon mal!
> grüße
> ...



Moin,

ich fahre einen 2007er dhx air in meinem Ufo und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. der dämpfer arbeitet über die gesammte länge sehr gut und es sind kaum unterschiede zu einer stahlfederversion zu bemerken. einzig und allein fehlt mir ein wenig die endprogression. bei hohen drops, oder auch in der progression bei großen sprüngen rauscht der dämpfer einfach durch den federweg. hab schon etliche einstellungen probiert...der dämpfer hat ja nicht wenige um gerade sowas zu verhindern...aber vielleicht liegts auch an der rahmen geometrie. 
Ich kann den dämpfer empfehlen im Ufo, vorallem, wenn man auch mal ne tour mit dem rad fahren will, weil mal das propedal schön rein, bzw. rausdrehen kann. 

Zum bild, is das in Livigno?


----------



## Trailsucker (31. August 2011)

Jo ist. Ich bin auch, vor allem aus preisgründen, am überlegen einen vivid air einzubauen. welchen tune sollte man da nehmen? jmd erfahrungen damit?


----------



## eLw00d (1. September 2011)

sap schrieb:


> Hm, und wer klärt mich Dummerchen nun auf, wo genau der Nachteil der Eingelenker liegt? Da gab es mal was mit dem Bremsmomentabstützen und der Aktivität des Hinterbaus während dem Bremsen...ansonsten einfach etwas weniger aktiv/plüsch oder wie?



Aktivität ist nicht das Problem. Aktivität unter Bremseinwirkung dagegen schon.

Ich hätte gerne einen Hinterbau dem das egal ist, aber man kann halt nicht alles haben für das Geld.


----------



## sap (2. September 2011)

Hm Danke für die Aufklärung  
Bremsmomentabstützung gibt es für das Ufo nicht? Oder ist es nicht so das Wahre...?


----------



## ride_it (2. September 2011)

so hier mal ein Update meiner Untertasse:






Rahmen: UFO ST in M 06
Gabel: Marzocchi 66 RC2 ETA 07
Dämpfer: Romic Twin Tube Double Adjustable
Steuersatz: Acros Ai-25
Sattel: SDG
Sattelstütze: NC-17 Empire Pro
Sattelklemme: Giant
Laufräder: Fusion Naben Sun Singletrack Felgen
Schläuche: Schwalbe AV-13 F
Reifen: Muddy Mary 2.35 Freeride Vert Star
Kurbel: Holzfeller mit 36T
Innenlager: Howitzer Team
Kettenführung: e13 SRS MTX
Pedale: Sixpack Icon Al
Lenker: Truvativ Boobar 780mm
Vorbau: Holzfeller
Griffe: Token Double Lock on
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 7 vorne Juicy 3 hinte mit 203mm Scheiben
Schaltung: X-9 Hebel und Schaltwerk
Kassette: Sram PG-970 7-Fach 11-24
Kette: Sram PC-991

Gewicht: 18,3 KG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride_it (2. September 2011)

sorry für das zu große Bild 

hier nochmal ein bisschen kleiner:


----------



## ride_it (2. September 2011)




----------



## ride_it (2. September 2011)




----------



## ride_it (2. September 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist das UFO so _günstig_, weil es _nur_ ein Eingelenker ist und damit nicht so aufwendig, sowohl bei der Herstellung als auch bei der Wartung.
> 
> UFO = robust, günstig und gut



naja robust ist so ne sache, mein ufo ist an der hinteren dämpferaufnahme gerissen.......


----------



## ride_it (2. September 2011)

ride_it schrieb:


> naja robust ist so ne sache, mein ufo ist an der hinteren dämpferaufnahme gerissen.......



 siehe Bild: silberne schweißstelle


----------



## Jettj (2. September 2011)

Das kommt aber sehr selten vor bei Nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kobiZ (2. September 2011)

Mein Steuerrohr wurde auch nachgeschweist bzw. verstärkt und zusätzlich wurde an der gleich Stelle eine Verstärkung angebracht... (Rahmen Bj. 07)


----------



## ride_it (2. September 2011)

ja da bin ich wohl einer der wenigen.... aber jetzt ist mein rahmen auf jeden fall robust 

@haibike94 wurde deins von nicolai nachgeschweist? meins hab ich von nem bekannten der aluschweiser ist machen lassen


----------



## kobiZ (3. September 2011)

ride_it schrieb:


> ja da bin ich wohl einer der wenigen.... aber jetzt ist mein rahmen auf jeden fall robust
> 
> @haibike94 wurde deins von nicolai nachgeschweist? meins hab ich von nem bekannten der aluschweiser ist machen lassen


 

ja von nicolai persönlich 

an der gleichen stelle wie bei dir, nur ein bischen kleiner und im tretlagerbereich noch was kleines


----------



## mcgable (4. September 2011)

ride_it schrieb:
			
		

> siehe Bild: silberne schweißstelle


ich sehe leider kein Bild  würde mich auch interessieren, wo mein UFO demnächst reißen wird


----------



## ride_it (5. September 2011)

also meins ist an der hinteren dämpferaufnahme gerissen, soll bei älteren rahmen so ein schwachpunkt sein (mein rahmen ist von 06), welcher aber bei den neueren  Modellen verstärkt sein soll und es so nicht mehr zu rissen oder brüchen kommen soll, laut N. also wenn du en neren rahmen hast brauchst dir keine sorgen machen, außerdem hast du dann wahrscheinlich eh noch garantie drauf


----------



## mcgable (5. September 2011)

ja, hab nen 11er ... dein Bild hab ich auch gefunden




verstellen kann man da aber nix mehr, oder? Naja, Hauptsache es hält.


----------



## ride_it (5. September 2011)

ah ok. ne verstellen lässt sich nix mehr, hab ich aber eh noch nie grbraucht


----------



## Jettj (6. September 2011)

Ich darf auch entlich wieder was Posten .

Meine Gabel ist da.Diese Woche kommt noch das Proton Airkit rein und ein Reset 5.Wan Shorty Steuersatz in Blau.

Hier ein Bild.


----------



## nollak (6. September 2011)

Sieht auf jeden Fall geil aus mit den schwarzen Standrohren!


----------



## Jettj (7. September 2011)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2011)

das vom Jetti wird der absolute hammer.   

 werde dem nächst auch ein "light ufo-st" für meinen Neffen aufbauen. suche daher ein UFO-ST Rahmen in gr. S.


----------



## mcgable (7. September 2011)

hmmm 'UFO ST' und 'LIGHT' sind mMn aber irgendwie widersprüchlich  

... irgend wie suche ich (gedanklich) gerade nach einer Alternative in Richtung _Light-Freerider_ ... ION 18 vielleicht? (wenn ich mal wieder Geld habe  )


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> hmmm 'UFO ST' und 'LIGHT' sind mMn aber irgendwie widersprüchlich



warum ??? leichte,- gute parts drann und gut is.


----------



## mcgable (7. September 2011)

ja, das ist mir schon klar, aber 4,3 kg Rahmengewicht lassen sich halt nich so einfach ausgleichen, ich habe es auf jeden Fall aufgegeben, hatte es mit leichterem Luftdämpfer und leichterem (schmalerem) Laufrad versucht aber das taugte mir alles nicht, zu fragil ... und immer noch 18 kg, jetzt wird mein UFO halt wieder das wofür es gedacht is: Bomb Proof


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2011)

rahmen gr. S. + luftdämpfer + Totem luftgabel. mal sehn.?


----------



## nollak (7. September 2011)

Klint auf jeden Fall auch nachm spaßigen Freerider!


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2011)

nollak schrieb:


> Klint auf jeden Fall auch nachm spaßigen Freerider!









irgendwann muss "der junge" ja ein vernünftiges Rad bekommen.


----------



## mcgable (7. September 2011)

.... und nen Fullface Helm !


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2011)

mcgable schrieb:


> .... und nen Fullface Helm !



eigentlich ist er ist dirter (oder so)   hab ihm schon zich x gesagt zieh ein fullface an,-
seine aussage... "ich sehe nix"

klickt mal seine galerie. --> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/31776


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kobiZ (7. September 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Ich darf auch entlich wieder was Posten .
> 
> Meine Gabel ist da.Diese Woche kommt noch das Proton Airkit rein und ein Reset 5.Wan Shorty Steuersatz in Blau.
> 
> Hier ein Bild.



sieht richtig geil aus!!!

wo kann mer denn seine Tauchrohre so beschichten lassen..? und was legt mern dafür so hin ?

gruß Kobi


----------



## sap (7. September 2011)

dat würd ich auch gern wissen...


----------



## Jettj (7. September 2011)

Schreibt mir eine Pn .
Und danke für die Blumen


----------



## Jones2606 (13. September 2011)

Sollte jemand noch einen schönen Rahmen in L brauchen : 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=412753


----------



## dirtyMoeri (21. September 2011)

moin, fahre ein ufo st aus dem jahr 2006. wollte mir eine hammerschmidt anbauen. passt das? und hat einer erfahrung damit? möchte damit die enduro eigenschaften verbessern.
grüße dirtymoeri


----------



## baumkopf (21. September 2011)

Moin,

Habe vor ein paar Tagen mit der Fa. Nicolai darüber gesprochen, ihre Aussage:

Wird nicht empfohlen, weil:

- Antriebseinflüsse
- Overdrive verursacht nicht unerhebliche Effizienzverluste.
+ 1x10 mit nem 32er oder 34er Blatt funktioniert problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomlau (21. September 2011)

Moin Moeri,

ich fahre wie Du ja weißt auch ein UFO ST Baujahr 2009. Hammerschmidt passt erst seit 2010 ans UFO.Der Hinterbau wurde geändert.
Weiß jetzt allerdings nicht,ob man einfach den Hinterbau austauschen kann.
Mußt Du einfach mal den Bertl fragen.

Gruß
    Tommy


----------



## Jettj (21. September 2011)

Moin Leute .

Von mir gibt es auch was neues.

Alle sachen sind bestellt und der größte teil ist jetzt bei Dpd
Also wird mein Ufo mit viel Glück diese Woche oder kommende Woche fertig .
Das Proton Airkit ist auch schon in der Gabel und der Reset 5.Wan Short Steuersatz ist auch schon eingepresst. Wenn das erste "päckchen" ankommt werde ich mal ein Foto machen


----------



## Harry-88 (21. September 2011)

bin mal auf das air-kit in der gabel gespannt


----------



## der Digge (21. September 2011)




----------



## Jettj (22. September 2011)

Bald ist es soweit


----------



## Jettj (22. September 2011)

Ja ich weis ich spamme bisschen .


----------



## Ge!st (22. September 2011)

Das wird ein Hammergeiles Gerät


----------



## eLw00d (23. September 2011)

Boar genial!
Wo gibt's die Boxxer mit schwarzen Standrohren??? (außer im Worldcup)


----------



## KHUJAND (23. September 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Das wird ein Hammergeiles Gerät



das denke ich auch die ganze zeit.


----------



## mcgable (27. September 2011)

... ja denn, ich will auch mal wieder. Neu sind *Sattel*, Schaltwerk, Zug und Schifter und die guten Onzas sind wieder druff  .. ach ja und vorne jetzt auch ne 729er Felge






Grüße
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (27. September 2011)

Schwarz und Rot ein echter Klassiker, gefällt mir. Das Rot sieht auf den Fotos geil aus, so seidenmatt. Was ist das für ein Rotton?


----------



## mcgable (27. September 2011)

Danke! Das ist Ruby Red in Seidenmatt, also Dunkelrot. Habe aber keine Ahnung welche RAL Nr das ist. Einzig das transparente Nicolai Decal auf dem matten Lack kommt leider nicht so rüber


----------



## Jettj (28. September 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das denke ich auch die ganze zeit.


 Und heute wird mein Ufo Fertig


----------



## schmiddio (28. September 2011)

@Jettj
wieviel Gewicht konntest Du mit dem Protone-Kit an der BoXXer einsparen??? 
Freu mich richtug auf die fertigstellung Deiner Untertasse...


----------



## Jettj (28. September 2011)

420 Gramm konnte ich Sparen .
Aber leider hab ich sie wieder ausgebaut,da die dichtungen nicht gut mit der beschichtung funktionieren . Hab mir jetzt eine Weiche und Extra Weiche Feder bestellt für meine Boxxer.

Also wer Intresse an ein neues Proton Airkit mit NEUEM Protone Öl und Fett will,einfach anschreiben. Preis dachte ich so an ...90 - 100 Euro.


Eine kleine frage hätte ich aber noch.

Das Ufo  hat ja 73/68mm Innenlager. Hab mir das Reset Racing Gxp Innenlager mit 73/68mm Bestellt. Da kommt doch jeweils ein Spacer auf jeder Seite oder ?

Achja das obere Ufo ist der Hammer  .


----------



## nollak (28. September 2011)

Spacer kommt einer auf nich Antriebsseite und zwei auf Antriebsseite wie bei jedem Standard Shimano Lager.


----------



## schmiddio (28. September 2011)

Bääääm 420g das ist mal ne Ansage!!! Du hast doch ne Race oder? Die Feder wiegt doch nur um 300g...was fliegt dann da alles aus der BoXXer raus? Feder+Federbeckel ist klar, aber was noch? DropStop hat die Race doch net,oder???


----------



## Jettj (28. September 2011)

nollak schrieb:


> Spacer kommt einer auf nich Antriebsseite und zwei auf Antriebsseite wie bei jedem Standard Shimano Lager.


 Ich hab aber das Reset Racing innenlager .


----------



## nollak (28. September 2011)

Denke mal nicht das die Jungs da nen Unterschied machen wenns auch für 68/73 is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jettj (28. September 2011)

Das problem ist,überall steht was anders auf der beschreibung vom innenlager steht

73mm Ein spacer auf jeder seite
68mm Kein spacer auf jeder seite

Ich verstehe nix mehr ^^


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. September 2011)

Hat jemand mal ein UFO ST als Tourenbike aufgebaut?

Hab das Nonius und für schweres Gelände Suche ich noch ein N.


----------



## Ge!st (28. September 2011)

@MarcoFibr

Wenn du was Tourentaugliches suchst, das du aber auch so richtig durchs grobe Gelände scheuchen kannst, dann kann ich dir nur das AM mit AFR-Unterrohr und 180er Gabel empfehlen. Bin heute wieder eine 30 km Tour gefahren und runter ging es über zwei knackige Trails - steile, ausgewaschene Rinnen, Wurzeln, einige Stufen usw. - und nach den Abfahrten hatte ich garantiert ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht, hat total Spaß gemacht. Mit dem AM geht noch viel mehr - das Bike vermittelte ein sicheres Gefühl - und ich bin mir sicher, dass ich eher der limitierend Faktor bin, als das Bike.


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. September 2011)

Leider ist das AM auch ein gutes Stück teurer...


----------



## nollak (28. September 2011)

@JettJ

Also bei 73 einen Spacer auf Antriebsseite und bei 68 zwei auf Antriebs und einen auf nicht Antriebsseite. Ist bei allen Innenlagern so.


----------



## Jettj (28. September 2011)

So Innenlager eingebaut.
Laut der Beschreibung bei 73mm Innenlager gehäuse kommt kein Spacer auf jeder Seite.
So hab ich es auch gemacht,der einbau war die hölle.Kann die Truvative Kurbel nur ohne die Staubkappe vom Innenlager fahren,weil sie sonst der Plastik Ring[Staubkappe]vom Innenlager sich mit fest zieht.Fahre das erst mal so,bis es schrot ist. Oder ich baue morgen das Orginale Gyp Lager von Truvative ein,was ich eigentlich nicht will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (29. September 2011)

Hat das Ufo der neueren Baujahre nen 73er Gehäuse? Mein 07er hat 68mm.


----------



## marco2 (29. September 2011)

@marcofibr: Vielleicht zimmert Nicolai dir ja ein Ufo ST aus einem Helius AM Rohrsatz. Das hat es bislang wohl noch nicht gegeben.


----------



## Jettj (29. September 2011)

nollak schrieb:


> Hat das Ufo der neueren Baujahre nen 73er Gehäuse? Mein 07er hat 68mm.


Mein 2011 hat 73mm Hab eben mit dem Volker geredet,er meinte keine Spacer auf jeder seite ^^.
Hab eben das Reset innenlager wieder raus gebaut und mir einfach das Orginale Innenlager von Truvativ rein gebaut,jetzt kann ich auch die Kurbel schön mit 45Nm anziehen ohne das die schwer Gängig ist.Bin grad echt über das Gxp Truvative lager überrascht.

Ps: Ganzer Antrieb ist jetzt dran und Funktioniert bestens. Selbst die Unbearbeite Boxguid schleift nicht


----------



## Jettj (30. September 2011)

Es sollte ja eigentlich schon Fertig sein.Leider war bei der letzten lieferung keine Reifen,Richtigen Adapter,Sattel und ein Schlauch nicht dabei.
Hab aber heute alles geregelt und es kommt morgen alles an  dann gibt es auch bessere Bilder


----------



## nollak (30. September 2011)

Top!


----------



## schmiddio (30. September 2011)

!!!top²!!!


----------



## Jettj (1. Oktober 2011)

So es ist vollbracht 

Morgen werden nur noch die Leitungen gekürzt.

Mein Dank geht an.

Artur [Khujand]
Nicolai Gmbh
Robert [User Punkt]
Ralph [Mountainbikes]
Robert[Mountainbikes]









Gruss
Kevin


----------



## MarcoFibr (1. Oktober 2011)

Hut ab. Geiles Bike!


----------



## kobiZ (1. Oktober 2011)

heiliger schweißdreck !! 
Sau geiles Rad!!


----------



## Jettj (2. Oktober 2011)

So fertig [Leitung gekürzt] und erste fahrt heute gehabt.

Einfach nur klasse,der Dämpfer und die Gabel sind der Oberhammer.
Ein sehr sehr leises Fahrrad was ganz simpel aufgebaut ist und unter 18 Kg wiegt. Genau 17,86 Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sap (2. Oktober 2011)

richtig nice, glückwunsch


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (3. Oktober 2011)

Schaut stark aus  
Mein UFO st Rahmen kommt hoffentlich morgen!freu mich schon so...


----------



## schmiddio (4. Oktober 2011)

wie erwartet....Ist en echt fines UFO!!!!
wie schlägt sich der vivid air???


----------



## Jettj (4. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank.
In meinem Fotoalbum sind bessere Fotos .

Der Vivid Air ist ein Traum,hab dazu was im "zeigt eure"[hier im -N- Forum] thread geschrieben


----------



## soundbastler (4. Oktober 2011)

Habe mal neue Bremsbeläge an die Elixirs montiert und eine neue 12-23er SRAM Kassette. Danach eine kleine Feierabendrunde gedreht. 
Bremsen schleifen nun etwas, werden sich aber nach ein Paar Ausfahrten erfahrungsgemäß einfahren. Leider ist die Saison bald zu Ende...


----------



## Jettj (4. Oktober 2011)

Saison vorbei ?..ne ^^ die hört nie auf,im schnee biken macht einfach spass


----------



## nollak (4. Oktober 2011)

Schön wäre es... aber bei mir leider verletzungsbedingt jetzt wo das Wetter wieder gut ist.

Das schwarz rote sieht aber auch gut aus.


----------



## soundbastler (5. Oktober 2011)

Nee, das Snowbiken lass ich diesen Winter mal sein...


----------



## schmiddio (6. Oktober 2011)

schickes bike...mag die farbcombo!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (8. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir einer von euch ne Kettenführung empfehlen die ans UFO St passt?
Hab mir die e13 srs gekauft und musste leider feststellen das die Grundplatte gar nicht an den Rahmen passt weil die kettenstrebe im weg ist


----------



## schmiddio (9. Oktober 2011)

die LG1 von E13 passt nach Anpassung der Grundplatte ans UFO. Momentan fahre ich die Kefü von SixPack oder die baugleiche von Superster Componets, da passt der Grundplatte auf anhieb, allerdings müssen die Kunsrtstoffführungen bearbeitet werden damit Sie schleiffrei funktioniert....


----------



## nollak (9. Oktober 2011)

Bei der MRP G2 Mini musste ich am Taco minimal was abschleifen damit es passte.


----------



## Jettj (9. Oktober 2011)

Bei der Boxguid einfach nur dran schrauben und fahren


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Oktober 2011)

Ist hier jemand mit Größe S unterwegs und kann mir das Standover high mal durchgeben?
Danke vorab,
Ferkel.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (11. Oktober 2011)

Mein neues! Danke für die Tips bezüglich Kettenführung! Bin bei MRP fündig geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcgable (11. Oktober 2011)

nice


----------



## chorge (11. Oktober 2011)

limestone schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich fahre einen 2007er dhx air in meinem Ufo und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. der dämpfer arbeitet über die gesammte länge sehr gut und es sind kaum unterschiede zu einer stahlfederversion zu bemerken. einzig und allein fehlt mir ein wenig die endprogression. bei hohen drops, oder auch in der progression bei großen sprüngen rauscht der dämpfer einfach durch den federweg. hab schon etliche einstellungen probiert...der dämpfer hat ja nicht wenige um gerade sowas zu verhindern...aber vielleicht liegts auch an der rahmen geometrie.
> Ich kann den dämpfer empfehlen im Ufo, vorallem, wenn man auch mal ne tour mit dem rad fahren will, weil mal das propedal schön rein, bzw. rausdrehen kann.
> ...



Wenn der DHX Air durch den FW rauscht: Einfach mal die kleine Luftkammer verbauen, oder zumindest von der großen Kammer den äusseren "Ring" mit Material füllen. Durch das verringerte Luftvolumen wird der Dämpfer deutlich progressiver - bei meinem Helius FR von Anno Dazumal hat die große Kammer NULL funktioniert, und mit der kleinen ist es nun ein Traum!
Zudem erhöht sich die Druckstufe automatisch via BoostValve, wenn man den Druck im PiggyPack erhöht. Fährt man das PPD offen, merkt man kaum einen Unterschied im Ansprechverhalten, daher kann man durchaus mal etwas mehr Druck ausprobieren.


----------



## US. (12. Oktober 2011)

@soerweiwelfrank:

schaut spitze aus und scheint ein  leichter und durchdachetr Aufbau zu sein!
Hat eindeutig ein besseres Foto verdient...
Nur Sattel und Griffe treffen nicht meinen Geschmack.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (12. Oktober 2011)

Dankeschön
Bessere Bilder kommen wenn mein Rechner wieder geht!
Durchdacht... Ja denk schon, leicht... Naja


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. Oktober 2011)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


> Dankeschön
> Bessere Bilder kommen wenn mein Rechner wieder geht!
> Durchdacht... Ja denk schon, leicht... Naja


 
In der Farbkombi, eventl. allerdings gepulvert, plane ich das Bike meiner Freundin. Sehr schön ...


----------



## el_buck0 (13. Oktober 2011)

Hey ich will auch mal zu dem Thema wissen 
Bitte nehmts mir nicht übel wenn ich net alle 51 Seiten gelesen habe..

will mir vllt einen 06er Rahmen in Größe L von Nicolai ( UFO ST ) zulegen. Ich bin 183 groß und hab 80 kg.
Der Rahmen hat ja zw. 165 und 195 mm Federweg..
Außerdem ist er wohl recht schwer - 4kg exkl. Dämpfer..?

Als Gabel hätte ich folgende im Kopf

Totem Coil
66 RC3 Evo (Evo soll wohl deutlich besser sein als ohne)
Boxxer RC

Ich denke man könnte alle der Gabeln mit Hilfe eines Spanngurtes auf ein uphill-fähiges Niveau zwingen.
Ich will nur eben ein Bike was man auch noch seine Hometrails raufkurbeln kann.
Meint ihr das ginge noch?
Welche der Gabeln wäre wohl am besten?
Als Laufräder würd ich meine D321 mit 440 FR Naben nehmen.
Lenker Boobar.
Bremsen wären Louise FR
Antrieb Standard 2x9 mit Bashguard und KeFü


----------



## limestone (13. Oktober 2011)

SOERWEIWELFRANK schrieb:


>



...die Katze im Hintergrund is geil....das Radl aber auch


----------



## mcgable (13. Oktober 2011)

ahh, krass ... die Katze habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen - mit Kryptonit Blick


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (13. Oktober 2011)

Da hab ich sogar 2 von...


----------



## Rickes (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Forum!
Hab da mal ne Frage:
Konnte jemand schon mal einen Abrieb an den letzten zwei Windungen der Vorspannfeder und der Aufnahme der kleinen Stange unterhalb der Dämpfers beobachten??
(Dämpfer auf maximalem Federweg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jettj (26. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen.
Wie manche bestimmt schon wissen,ist mein Dämpfer schrott .
Ich hab mal eine frage.
Hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit dem Marzocchi Roco Wc Dämpfer ?.
Bin ihn mal ganz kurz in meinem alten A250 gefahren,aber ich kann mich nicht mehr wirklich dran erinnern,wie er war.

Beste grüsse.
Kevin


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Oktober 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> Wie manche bestimmt schon wissen,ist mein Dämpfer schrott .
> Ich hab mal eine frage.
> Hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit dem Marzocchi Roco Wc Dämpfer ?.
> ...



hatte ganz  zuanfang einen Marzocchi Roco Wc  in meinem ufo-st,- der ist mal im  bikepark geplatzt. 
ansonsten hat er ganz gut funktioniert.


----------



## nollak (26. Oktober 2011)

Der wird doch auch von einigen im Nonius gefahren. Denke mal dann passt der auch ganz gut ins Ufo. Ansonsten ist denke mal der Vivid Air nicht die schlechteste Wahl.

Würd ich nicht überlegen meine Untertasse zu verkaufen würde der denke mal übern Winter reinkommen.


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Oktober 2011)

so Gemeinde... 
 ab Winter 2012 fährt mein Neffe nun auch NICOLAI,- macht euch auf was gefasst.

 nicht nur fahrtechnisch.


----------



## pSyCHO-bUnnY (31. Oktober 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hatte ganz  zuanfang einen Marzocchi Roco Wc  in meinem ufo-st,- der ist mal im  bikepark geplatzt.
> ansonsten hat er ganz gut funktioniert.



Hi KHUJAND

ist dir der Coil oder Air geplatzt???

Ich bin nämlich gerade am überlegen meinen Coil gegen nen Air zu tauschen.

Gruß


Psycho


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Oktober 2011)

pSyCHO-bUnnY schrieb:


> Hi KHUJAND
> 
> ist dir der Coil oder Air geplatzt???
> 
> ...



Coil... 
der air "soll" überragend sein.


----------



## nollak (1. November 2011)

So ich habe heute nochmal mein UFO zusammengebaut und ein paar Fotos gemacht. Der Rahmen geht jetzt an meinen Bruder, da ich mir was größeres gegönnt habe 





[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1007192]
	

[/URL]


----------



## 2Pac (1. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> so Gemeinde...
> ab Winter 2012 fährt mein Neffe nun auch NICOLAI,- macht euch auf was gefasst.
> 
> nicht nur fahrtechnisch.




Hier schon mal der Rahmen, wird kompl. überarbeitet.

neuer Dämpfer
neue Farbe (RAW)
neue Lager

und neu aufgebaut.


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (1. November 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## antique (1. November 2011)

Mal Dein Radl bischen besser rausgestellt - leider kann ich nicht mehr ändern weil das Photo bereits verkleinert wurde...


----------



## Harry-88 (2. November 2011)

2Pac schrieb:


> Hier schon mal der Rahmen, wird kompl. überarbeitet.
> 
> neuer Dämpfer
> neue Farbe (RAW)
> ...




was kommt den ? an gabel rein ?  sag doch mal was ...dachte sollte n ST werden???


----------



## KHUJAND (2. November 2011)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> was kommt den ? an gabel rein ?  sag doch mal was ...dachte sollte n ST werden???



 Harry... ich bau es auf  

Gabel: wird ne R-S Pike Air oder U-Turn. 
Dämpfer: wird auch ein Air 
Laufräder: evtl. 24 Zoll (möchte er) 
+ div. leichte; stabile Parts. 

Er möchte ein kleines schnelles  Dirt/Freeride Fully... seinem Fahrstiel entsprechend.


----------



## der Digge (2. November 2011)

24" in nem Rahmen der nicht darauf ausgelegt ist fährt sich nicht wendiger, rede ihm das aus. Mit leichten & stabilen 26ern ist er besser dran.


----------



## Harry-88 (3. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Harry... ich bau es auf
> 
> Gabel: wird ne R-S Pike Air oder U-Turn.
> Dämpfer: wird auch ein Air
> ...



ja da kan man alles leichtbau machen ....

da bin ich mal gespannt !


----------



## KHUJAND (3. November 2011)

erstmal die hässliche farbe runter... damit man den maschinenbau noch besser sieht . 
danach schön bürsten und imprägnieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (3. November 2011)

Harry-88 schrieb:


> ja da kan man alles leichtbau machen ....
> 
> da bin ich mal gespannt !



Leichtbau taugt beim dem Rokka nicht, Gewichtsoptimierter Aufbau schon 

würde z.B. ne Hope Pro 2 Single Speed (max. 6 Ritzel) + Mavic EX721 verbauen und ne Kassette aus 4 oder 5 Ritzeln zusammenstecken die er wirklich fährt. Durch den breiteren, fast symetrischen Nabenkörper wird das Laufrad stabiler und durch den Wegfall der überflüssigen Ritzel lässt sich auch nochmal Gewicht sparen


----------



## KHUJAND (3. November 2011)

der Digge schrieb:


> Leichtbau taugt beim dem Rokka nicht, Gewichtsoptimierter Aufbau schon



David sprich mit ihm mal...  
bei einigen Punkten bin ich mit ihm völlig versch. meinung. 
noch is zeit.  


wunder,- das ich ihn für ein  -N-  begeistern/überzeugen konnte.


----------



## der Digge (3. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> David sprich mit ihm mal...
> bei einigen Punkten bin ich mit ihm völlig versch. meinung.
> noch is zeit.
> 
> ...



Ich schreibe nacher mal ne Partlist wie ich es aufbauen würde und schicke sie per PN


----------



## KHUJAND (3. November 2011)

der Digge schrieb:


> Ich schreibe nacher mal ne Partlist wie ich es aufbauen würde und schicke sie per PN



DANKE ! sehr gute Idee...
verwirr ihn aber nicht mit zb.
"Single Speed (max. 6 Ritzel) + Mavic EX721 verbauen und ne Kassette aus 4 oder 5 Ritzeln zusammenstecken"  
usw.  
er ist in erster linie wie du so schon sagtest... ein Rokka.  

wird zeit das er wieder mal durchstartet,- seine letzten 2 jahre auf dem bike waren eher mau,   deshalb ein neues "richtiges rad" ,-  für bikepark/dirt/und halde.


----------



## der Digge (3. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> "Single Speed (max. 6 Ritzel) + Mavic EX721 verbauen und ne Kassette aus 4 oder 5 Ritzeln zusammenstecken"



"Single Speed" ist halt die Bezeichnung der Nabe mit kurzem Freilauf bei Hope, verwirrt wirklich etwas. Aber werde ich dabei schreiben, wollte eh alles wo es drauf ankommt begründen warum Teil XY statt nem anderen


----------



## KHUJAND (3. November 2011)

der Digge schrieb:


> "Single Speed" ist halt die Bezeichnung der Nabe mit kurzem Freilauf bei Hope, verwirrt wirklich etwas. Aber werde ich dabei schreiben, wollte eh alles wo es drauf ankommt begründen warum Teil XY statt nem anderen



mir kannste die PM auch zukommen lassen... ich baue es ja auf.


----------



## der Digge (3. November 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> mir kannste die PM auch zukommen lassen... ich baue es ja auf.



Hätte ich eh, ist raus 

habe mich aber erstmal auf das Wesentliche beschränkt, war mit Begründung schon Roman genug


----------



## 2Pac (9. November 2011)

Der Dämpfer ist da.


----------



## blutbuche (9. November 2011)

..die machen sogar am dämpfer unterschiedliche rottöne .. ...


----------



## 2Pac (14. November 2011)

Hier der neue Antrieb, Truvativ Ruktion 165 lang. 
mit E-13 KB und Kettenführung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (14. November 2011)

^^ ges. 45 euro inkl. innenlager... alles natürlich NEU !


----------



## nollak (14. November 2011)

Kann man ganz gut mit leben, auch wenn die Ruktion jetzt nicht unbedingt das allerleichteste ist aber ich glaub das ist ja auch nicht Ziel seines Ufos.

Meine Untertasse wurde dieses We erstmal auseinander gebaut. Werde jetzt noch 1-2 Teile bestellen dann wird mein Bruder die Weihnachten wieder aufbauen wenn wieder da ist.


----------



## KHUJAND (15. November 2011)

nollak schrieb:


> auch wenn die Ruktion jetzt nicht unbedingt das allerleichteste ist .



in der tat.
 dafur sehr stabil+kurz.  

das war priorität....


----------



## Jettj (15. November 2011)

Mein neues Fahrwerk für das Ufo-St [Wird morgen zu mir geschickt]






Manitou X-Works Mrd [50xGb]
Manitou Revox 222mm

Damit ist das Ufo-St entlich perfekt gedämpft 

Vielen Dank an Jeronimo


----------



## nollak (15. November 2011)

Schick! Bin gespannt wie es dann aussieht.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. November 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


>



richtich klasse...  und gleich heute bei uns auf der halde einfahren


----------



## Jettj (17. November 2011)

Gabel kommt morgen "doch erst". Ich bin so gespannt : ).
Leider muss ich lange auf die Buchsen warten bis zum 27.11 .
Aber bis dahin kommt noch ein lenker,sattel,stütze und eine klemme neu.
Wenn alles zusammen ist kommen wir wieder auf die Halde mit dem Hardtail war es schon verdammt gut


----------



## 2Pac (18. November 2011)

Fast neue Rock-Shox Pike für 120,- bekommen.


----------



## Jettj (18. November 2011)

Sehr schön 

Von mir gibt es heute Abend Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (18. November 2011)

2Pac schrieb:


>



Kashima Coat ?  

jepp Kevin. was kommt neues ?


----------



## Jettj (18. November 2011)

Die Dorado und der Revox Dämpfer ist da.
Morgen kommt der Answer Lenker und die anderen Wochen mal ein Sdg I-fly und I-Beam Sattel und Stütze 
Die Gabel ist soo gut unglaublich.Da kann Fox und Rs sich eine scheibe von Abschneiden von der verarbeitung


----------



## KHUJAND (18. November 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> Die Dorado und der Revox Dämpfer ist da.
> Morgen kommt der Answer Lenker und die anderen Wochen mal ein Sdg I-fly und I-Beam Sattel und Stütze
> Die Gabel ist soo gut unglaublich.Da kann Fox und Rs sich eine scheibe von Abschneiden von der verarbeitung



boooh... wird aber ein high-end UFO-ST


----------



## Jettj (18. November 2011)

Kennst mich doch : D der Winter ist lang und ich hab zuviel freizeit


----------



## Jettj (18. November 2011)

So Fahrwerk ist da.
Fehlt nur noch:

Dämpfer Buchsen
Hope Sattelklemme in Rot
Answer Lenker in Schwarz Rot
Sdg I-Beam Stütze
Sdg I-Fly entweder in Weis Schwarz oder Schwarz ^^.


----------



## eLw00d (26. November 2011)

Was für eine Verschwendung... :-/
Solche Teile gehören in nen Rahmen mit gescheiter Kinematik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (26. November 2011)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Was für eine Verschwendung... :-/
> Solche Teile gehören in den Rahmen mit gescheiter Kinematik.



Was für ein dummer Kommentar... :-/
Solche Sprüche gehören in die Tonne...


----------



## Stagediver (26. November 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> So Fahrwerk ist da.
> Fehlt nur noch:
> 
> Dämpfer Buchsen
> ...



Super Karre


----------



## eLw00d (27. November 2011)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Was für ein dummer Kommentar... :-/
> Solche Sprüche gehören in die Tonne...



Nach vier Jahren Ufo-Erfahrung und einigen Downhillrennen weiß ich halt dass hochwertige Fahrwerke ihr Potenzial nicht in schwergewichtigen Eingelenkern mit Freeridegeometrie auspielen können.

Fahr ein Ion zum Vergleich und du weißt was ich meine.
Mein Ufo, so hübsch und robust es auch ist, wird demnächst einem richtigen Downhillrahmen weichen müssen.


----------



## Stagediver (27. November 2011)

Das Ufo ist ja auch nicht wirklich ein DH-Race-Rahmen. Da hinkt jeder Vergleich.
Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, dass die Teile an Jettis Bike nicht fehl am Platz sind. Denn hochwertige Federelemente können auch dem Ufo zu den bestmöglichen Fahreigenschaften verhelfen.

Grüsse


----------



## Ti-Max (27. November 2011)

Wird definitiv eines der geilsten UFOs. Klar, der Rahmen ist nicht mehr der aktuellste, was die Kennlinie und Geo angeht. Er käme für mich aber dennoch immer wieder in die engere Wahl, insbesondere was Preis-Leistung angeht.

Und mal ehrlich, wieviel schneller oder besser fährt man mit einem deutlich modernerem Rahmen...

Man kann vieles überwerten, insbesondere im Hobbybereich.

Da bringen manchmal 2 Stunden Fahrtechnik-Training deutlich mehr, als in eine bessere Kennlinie zu investieren.

Obwohl ich auch nichts gegen ein Ion hätte


----------



## Jettj (27. November 2011)

Guten Abend
Danke für eure Lob  .

@eLw00d
Ich hatte schon sehr viele Top Downhill Bikes z.b. 3x Santa Cruz V10,1x 2009 Gaint Glory,1x Giant Glory 00 2011,2x Norco Aline und viele mehr

Hier Bilder von ein paar Bikes die ich gefahren bin.

http://zero90.pinkbike.com/album/New-Bike/

Vor 2 jahren bin ich ein 700 Euro Richi Balrog gefahren,er war auch ein eingelenker und ich kamm mit ihm viel besser zurecht als mit den obenen genannten Rahmen grad bei unseren Deutschen Strecken

Hier ein Bild vom Richi Balrog.

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/3698602/

Und da ich schon immer ein Nicolai haben wollte hab ich mir eins besorgt *Noch mal danke an Artur  *

Der erste aufbau war auch für Freeride gedacht nur war ich noch nicht so ganz zufrieden.
Also hab ich es umgebaut zum reinen Downhiller ungebaut und es war einfach nur gut  .
Und jetzt mit dem Getuinten Fahrwerk wird es noch besser,merkt man schon wenn man drauf sitzt.
Ich bleib jetzt erst mal bei dem eingelenker .
Das meiste ist sowieso schlichtweg eine Kopf sache bin durch meine verschiedenen Rädern auch nicht schneller geworden oder sonstiges,es kommt halt wie immer auf die Fahrtechnik an die man drauf hat und die man verbesserung muss und nicht das Material.


----------



## eLw00d (27. November 2011)

Okay, heftig... 

Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass man zwangsweise schneller ist mit einem anderen Rahmen, ich weiß nur dass ich viel mehr Spaß habe wenn sich mein bike beim antippen der Bremse nicht in ein Hardtail verwandelt, wenn es beschleunigt wenn ich in die Pedale trete und wenn es weniger nervös ist in high-speed Passagen mit viel Gerumpel.

Aus P/L-Sicht macht ein Ufo natürlich auch trotz der Makel Sinn, wenn man das gesparte Geld nicht gerade in ein Luxus-Fahrwerk steckt. 

Natürlich übertreibe ich ein wenig...


----------



## soundbastler (27. November 2011)

*Für mein UFO bzw. meine Boxxer...*


----------



## Ti-Max (27. November 2011)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass man zwangsweise schneller ist mit einem anderen Rahmen, ich weiß nur dass ich viel mehr Spaß habe wenn sich mein bike beim antippen der Bremse nicht in ein Hardtail verwandelt, wenn es beschleunigt wenn ich in die Pedale trete und wenn es weniger nervös ist in high-speed Passagen mit viel Gerumpel.



Der subjektive Spassfaktor rechtfertigt alles, und das ist auch gut so 

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## der Digge (27. November 2011)

eLw00d schrieb:


> Aus P/L-Sicht macht ein Ufo natürlich auch trotz der Makel Sinn, wenn man das gesparte Geld nicht gerade in ein Luxus-Fahrwerk steckt.
> 
> Natürlich übertreibe ich ein wenig...



Ich finde gerade in nem Eingelenker der von Haus aus nix kann macht nen gutes Fahrwerk Sinn. Das wie vorher erwähnt ein ION als Downhiller besser geht steht auch außer Frage. Das UFO-ST kann halt nichts richtig gut, dafür von allem ein bisschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (28. November 2011)

Ich würde beispielsweise ein ION mit 0815-RockShox-Fahrwerk immer einem UFO mit BOS-Fahrwerk vorziehen... auch wenn's nur zum freeriden ist.
Ist natürlich alles Ansichtsache.


----------



## Jettj (28. November 2011)

Selbst ein Bos Dämpfer wird nix bringen .
Hatte z.b. ein Vivid Coil Tune B drin gehabt war viel zu hart.Dann kamm der Vivid Air da sah die sache schonmal ganz anders aus.
Jetzt hab ich ein auf mich und auf den Rahmen abgestimmten Revox da sieht es auch schon wieder ganz anders aus.Die ersten mm ist er butter weich so wie ich das vom V10 kenne und ab der hälfte des Hubes wird er schön straff und das mit einer 350Ibs Feder


----------



## soundbastler (29. November 2011)

Endlich mal Decals...


----------



## SOERWEIWELFRANK (29. November 2011)

lässig...wo gibtsn sowas?


----------



## soundbastler (29. November 2011)

Custom made...

...Schneidwerk


----------



## Kuwahades (30. November 2011)

jetzt nur noch nen schwarzen Kabelbinder durch eine 6er Unterlegscheibe gefummelt und die Bremsleitung ordentlich an der Gabel festgemacht. ich finde das furchtbar, wenn die Bremsleitung so zusammengedrückt wird


----------



## KHUJAND (30. November 2011)

soundbastler schrieb:


> ...Schneidwerk



heist der user  hier im IBC  der die aufkl. herstellt.


----------



## soundbastler (30. November 2011)

@Khujand: stimmt

@Kuwahades: is' mir eigentlich egal, aber vielleicht tue ich dir den Gefallen


----------



## Kuwahades (30. November 2011)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jettj (1. Dezember 2011)

So mein Rad steht jetzt auch.Fotos gibt es gleich


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Dezember 2011)

Jettj schrieb:


> So mein Rad steht jetzt auch.Fotos gibt es gleich



Juhuuuuuuu


----------



## Jettj (1. Dezember 2011)

Es werden auch noch paar teile geändert .
Im Album sind 2 weitere Fotos


----------



## der Digge (1. Dezember 2011)

Kommt gut, nur der Vorbau wirkt so klotzig.


----------



## Stagediver (1. Dezember 2011)

Klasse 
Spitzenmässiges UFO


----------



## Werna (3. Dezember 2011)

Kann man den Rahmen 2012 auch noch bestellen? Hab mich irgendwie in den Rahmen verschossen Preis/Leistung stimmen ja^^. Ob ich wirklich fürn 18er ion 2.6 ausgeben will denke ich net. Aber taugt der Rahmen was fürs freeriden bzw downhill biken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jettj (3. Dezember 2011)

Warum solltest du ihn nicht bestellen können ?. 
Mit dem Rahmen kann man halt echt alles machen,komme super mit meinem zurecht,brauche nur hinten am Dämpfer eine härtere feder 

@ All
Ab Montag gibt es neue Bilder,krieg dort eine neue Cam  [eos 550 D]


----------



## Werna (3. Dezember 2011)

Weil da steht nur Sonderanfertigung und er im Configurator garnet mehr drinne war. Hoffe das der Preis gleich bleibt


----------



## Ferkelmann (3. Dezember 2011)

Ja, gibts sicher noch zum alten Preis.
Bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einem in Größe S, wenn ich keinpassendes bis Frühjahr finde, bestelle ich auch noch.


----------



## soundbastler (7. Dezember 2011)

Hier meins mal wieder:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1025687





Neu Sind:
-Sixpack Driver 805mm 2012er Modell
-Sixpack Icon Al
-Schneidwerk Boxxer Decals


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2011)

soundbastler schrieb:


> Hier meins mal wieder:



 

 super würden noch schwarz glanz NICOLAI aufkl. kommen.


----------



## soundbastler (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde eher zu normalen roten tendieren. Oder ist das ein Angebot?


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2011)

soundbastler schrieb:


> Ich würde eher zu normalen roten tendieren. Oder ist das ein Angebot?



ne mach nicht zu viel... rot. 

ich hab gestern dem Harry einen satz schw. glanz aufkl. auf  seinen schw. matten AM rahmen geklebt... sieht suuuper aus


----------



## soundbastler (7. Dezember 2011)

Joaaa, mal sehen...


----------



## Harry-88 (7. Dezember 2011)

ich versuch mal gleich n bild zu machen  damit man den hammer effekt sehen kan


----------



## Harry-88 (7. Dezember 2011)

hier...sieht man aber ehr schlecht bin kein foto mensch ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (7. Dezember 2011)

in live natürlich schöner.


----------



## soundbastler (7. Dezember 2011)

Also das kommt natürlich schon geil


----------



## Harry-88 (7. Dezember 2011)

jap ! werd mal bei zeiten, mit richtigem licht, bessere bilder machen !


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. Dezember 2011)

Ist aber schon der Ufo-Fred hier.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Dezember 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Ist aber schon der Ufo-Fred hier.



jaa... und sogar meiner.


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. Dezember 2011)

Na dann.


----------



## 2Pac (12. Dezember 2011)

Sind fertig.


----------



## mcgable (19. Dezember 2011)

... muss mich leider von meinem Baby trennen ... 
Falls jemand Interesse an einem schönen 2011er UFO ST Rahmen in M hat:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/452088




Grüße
Matthias


----------



## soundbastler (19. Dezember 2011)

neeeeeiiiin!!! warum denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soundbastler (22. Dezember 2011)

Habe mir auch die schwarz-glanz Aufkleber zugelegt:


----------



## 2Pac (23. Dezember 2011)

So war er. 






So ist er bearbeitet worden.






Endprodukt.


----------



## soundbastler (24. Dezember 2011)

super


----------



## Splash (24. Dezember 2011)

Genial - bin mal auf den weiteren Aufbau gespannt


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Dezember 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> Genial - bin mal auf den weiteren Aufbau gespannt



ich habs gestern aufgebaut. 
 fotos kommen...


----------



## petete2000 (26. Dezember 2011)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Pac (26. Dezember 2011)

geändert wird der Vorbau und die Sattelstütze.


----------



## Ti-Max (27. Dezember 2011)

Schönes Spielzeug


----------



## soundbastler (27. Dezember 2011)

bis jetzt echt schön. jetzt noch sattel, stütze und vorbau ändern, dann finde ich es richtig gut. fehlen nur noch ein paar nicolai rahmenaufkleber...


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Dezember 2011)

wir suchen ja schon !verzweifelt! nach einer 30,0er sattelstütze. 
wenn jemand eine hat bitte melden...


----------



## blutbuche (27. Dezember 2011)

sattel und lenker gefallen mir nicht - sonst echt schönes teil !!!


----------



## Ge!st (27. Dezember 2011)

Die Würfel-Ventilkappen sind grenzwertig und der Sattel...  aber sonst ein schickes Bike.


----------



## zuspät (27. Dezember 2011)

gefällt


----------



## Splash (27. Dezember 2011)

LRS, Lenker und Sofa wären nicht meins, sonst gefällt´s ...


----------



## DantexXx (29. Dezember 2011)

hier mal ein kleines update von meinem. änderungen betreffen neuen superstar components LRS mit ex721 felgen und 2012 code r bremsen.


----------



## soundbastler (29. Dezember 2011)

schön schlichtes ufo. sogar der sattel gefällt mir. kurbel würd ich eine schwarze saint nehmen, aber sonst echt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DantexXx (30. Dezember 2011)

kurbel und pedale werden auch noch getauscht. saint ist mir zu schwer, will nicht nur aus optischen gründen mehrgewicht in kauf nehmen und die neue xt in schwarz hab ich bisher noch nicht als kurbel only kit gefunden. stylo oct wäre noch ne alternative.


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Dezember 2011)

2-fach sollte auch kein Prob mit der Kefü geben.
Ansonsten schönes Ufo


----------



## 2Pac (2. Januar 2012)

BikePark ready 2012. 
RAHMEN: Nicolai UFO-DS Gr. S.
GABEL: Rock-Shox Pike U-Turn
DÄMPFER: MANITOU Evolver ISX-4 Air 
STEUERSATZ: Chris King
LENKER: FSA
VORBAU: Spank-Spoon
BREMSEN: Avid Jucy 5
KURBEL: Truvativ Ruktion 2.0 | 165 lang
PEDALEN: KHE - Prism Thin Thermoplast 
KETTENFÜHRUNG: e*thirteen 
SCHALTEWRK: Shimano 105 (10 fach)
CASSTTE:  Shimano 105 (10 fach)
SHIFTER: Shimano 105 (10 fach)
KETTE:  Shimano  (10 fach)
SATTEL: Prism KHE 
SATTELSTANGE: Funn
LAUFRÄDER: Spank/Scott/DMR Moto


Gewicht ges. 15,40kg.
(Made by khujand)


----------



## Kuwahades (3. Januar 2012)

Yiha !

und ein Frohes Neues


----------



## mcgable (3. Januar 2012)

2Pac schrieb:
			
		

> BikePark ready 2012.
> RAHMEN: Nicolai UFO-DS Gr. S.
> GABEL: Rock-Shox Pike U-Turn
> DÄMPFER: MANITOU Evolver ISX-4 Air
> ...


 Top !! Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Januar 2012)

Hat jemand mal einen L Rahmen ehr Tourenmässig aufgebaut? 
Zielgewicht: 16 kg auch auf 50km Touren zu fahren!
Reicht eine 42cm Stütze bei 78cm Sattelhöhe?


----------



## chridsche (3. Januar 2012)

Wenn Du ein DS meinst;...Ja! und ich glaube ich habe noch nie so schnell wieder umgebaut.


----------



## MarcoFibr (3. Januar 2012)

Meine einen ST. FW sollte so 170/170 sein...


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Januar 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Yiha !
> 
> und ein Frohes Neues



DANKE DANKE ! @all 

haltet ausschau nach dem "silberpfeil" im bikepark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JJspeeD (3. Januar 2012)

Das wird nicht schwer sein,einfach immer nur nach oben schauen


----------



## der Digge (3. Januar 2012)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Meine einen ST. FW sollte so 170/170 sein...



Ich fahre meins gelegentlich mit langer Stütze, bei "normalem" Setup hängt man durch den flachen Winkel und langen Hebel schon übel im Federweg. Mit nem Dämpfer bei dem man die Druckstufe ordentlich zu machen kann sollte es gehen.


----------



## PoisonB (5. Januar 2012)

wirklich klasse.


----------



## Ti-Max (5. Januar 2012)

Jepp, bin ich heute gefahren und habe es für sehr geil befunden  Will auch so ein Spielzeug, aber die Mutti verbietet es


----------



## Kuwahades (6. Januar 2012)

Gibt wirklich nix geileres wie ein DS ich habs eins in L hoffe es kommt dieses Jahr in Willingen zum Einsatz 
Muss aber erst noch Haus fertig renovieren, aber in spätestens 8 Wochen bin ich eingezogen


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Januar 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Jepp, bin ich heute gefahren und habe es für sehr geil befunden



DANKE fürs "einspringen"  und däpfereinstelung beim Evolver.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (6. Januar 2012)

War doch nur sinnloses Gehüpfe in Badeschlappen. Obwohl sich die Speichen wohl gesetzt haben ...


----------



## 2Pac (6. Januar 2012)

hab´s auch getestet.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Januar 2012)

suche (für mich) einen UFO-DS Rahmen in Gr. M.


----------



## Kuwahades (11. Januar 2012)

Nimm L


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Januar 2012)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Nimm L



du bist gut... erst mal überhaupt noch einen finden.


----------



## Kuwahades (11. Januar 2012)

Denke mal für die FR Strecke wird L besser sein, bin mit meinem in L sehr zufrieden bei meinen 1,78m.
sehr wendig und verspielt und super geradeauslauf !

ja hoffentlich findest du eins


----------



## flopse (12. Januar 2012)

Servus Leute!
Hab mir für die kommende Saison ein UFO ST aufgebaut und hab mich gefragt, ob man den Schlitten, wo der Dämpfer eingehängt wird verstellen darf, zwecks Einbau eines 240er Dämpfers?!? Kann mir da jemand ne verlässliche Auskunft geben, ob das möglich bzw ratsam ist??

Gruß Flo


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Januar 2012)

flopse schrieb:


> zwecks Einbau eines 240er Dämpfers?!? Kann mir da jemand ne verlässliche Auskunft geben, ob das möglich bzw ratsam ist??



das lass mal.


----------



## flopse (13. Januar 2012)

@KHUJAND: und wozu sind die ganzen "Löcher" am Unterrohr?? 
sorry daß ich so blöd frag!


----------



## JJspeeD (13. Januar 2012)

Für den Lenkwinkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flopse (13. Januar 2012)

ah ok! danke!
gibts da irgendwie ne tabelle, welche einstellung, welchen lenkwinkel bewirkt?


----------



## unsauber (8. Februar 2012)

gibt es eigentlich einen iscg 05 adapter für´s ufo und wenn ja, was kostet der=? 

bei nicolai geht leider niemand ans telefon.


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Februar 2012)

Du meinst den zur Klemmung am Tretlager?
Damit hat Nicolai nichts zu tun, musst Du so kaufen. Bspw. hier: http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...ethirteen-ISCG-Adapter-auf-ISCG-05::6510.html


----------



## unsauber (14. Februar 2012)

na ja, unter dem tretlager ist ja adapter (s. bild).

vor ein paar tagen kam meine neue mrp g2 (iscg 05) und passt nicht ran. bedeutet ja also, dass ich eigentlich die iscg old version hätte bestellen müssen oder=?


----------



## Kuwahades (14. Februar 2012)

Ja


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Februar 2012)

Genau.
Dachte erst, Du hättest garkeine. Hat das 07er schon standardmäßig ISCG?


----------



## unsauber (14. Februar 2012)

ja, aber halt nur iscg old.


----------



## Kuwahades (15. Februar 2012)

wobei die Bezeichnung old eigentlich vollkommen falsch ist mitlerweile ist das 05er old und das normale ISCG wieder das New.

entweder gibts nur ISCG, oder ISCG 05, mich hat das auch schon mal total durcheinander gemacht zum Glück brauchte ich bei meinem DS nur einen gebrauchten BB-Mount Adapter nachzurüsten.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Februar 2012)

hat jemand  so einen orig -N-  iscg old. adapter für  mich ?

Gruss
Artur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (17. Februar 2012)

Frag doch mal User unsauber, der hat seine Kefü falsch bestellt, vielleicht könnt Ihr ja tauschen 
Müsst Ihr nur noch auseinanderklamüsern was old und new ist.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Februar 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Frag doch mal User unsauber, der hat seine Kefü falsch bestellt, vielleicht könnt Ihr ja tauschen
> Müsst Ihr nur noch auseinanderklamüsern was old und new ist.



DANKE ! hab ihn angeschrieben...


----------



## Monolithic (21. Februar 2012)

Kurze Frage zu dem schön schlichten UFO DS in raw: was habt ihr mit den Felgen gemacht und wie? Oder waren die von anfang an in Roh-Aluminium-Optik? (Grund: will die elende weiße Farbe von meinen Felgen runterhaben)

Danke!


----------



## der Digge (2. April 2012)

Untertasse beim "Familientreffen", danke für die Bilder an Thomas vom Bikebauer


----------



## Ti-Max (2. April 2012)

Passt wie die Faust aufs Auge ...


----------



## KHUJAND (4. April 2012)

der Digge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rickes (6. April 2012)

Hallo Forum.

Ich musste feststellen, dass mein Ufo St einen Abrieb an der Feder des Dämpfers und der Strebe unterhalb des Dämpfers hat. Auf Nachfrage beim Händler wurde mir mitgeteilt, das dies durch die Drehung des Dämpfers (so wie auf dem Bild) passieren kann. Konnte jemand schon mal ähnliches beobachten?


----------



## 2Pac (6. April 2012)

es geht so ab.


----------



## baumkopf (10. April 2012)

gelöscht


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Mai 2012)

2Pac schrieb:


> es geht so ab.



uptade.


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. Mai 2012)

Ich stelle mal hier stellvertretend für meinen Kumpel Stefan Bilder von seinem UFO-DS ein. Schweren Herzens möchte er sich von diesem guten Stück trennen, da es wirklich nur im Keller steht und dafür ist es eigentlich viel zu schade












und das sind die Gründe, warum es nicht benutzt wird



Also wer ein UFO-DS sucht, was immer pfleglich behandelt wurde kann hier fündig werden
Gruß Jens!


----------



## der Digge (28. Mai 2012)

Nette Sammlung


----------



## chainsucker (21. Juni 2012)

Servus ihr Aliens!

Ich bin seit gut 2 Wochen auch im Besitz eines UFO's, leider fehlen noch hier und da paar Teilchen, sonst würde ich auch paar Bilder hochladen.

Scheinbar hab ich mich aber mit der Größe verkalkuliert... Klar will ich erstmal die Probefahrt abwarten, aber ich möchte schon mal die Fühler ausstrecken ob vielleicht jemand sein UFO in L gegen ein UFO in M tauschen würde?

Im Prinzip geht es ja nur um den Hauptrahmen oder? Weiß da jemand was die bei Nicolai kosten, sofern man sie überhaupt einzeln bekommt?

Gruß,
chainsucker


----------



## soundbastler (13. August 2012)

Viel war hier in letzter Zeit nicht los...





Neu sind:

- Sixpack Driver 805mm in schwarz
- NC17 Sudpin III S Pro X-Line in schwarz
- Shaman Kettenblattschrauben (trotzdem in rot elox)


----------



## Booder (21. August 2012)

Hallo
habe vollgendes Problem.
Mir reist alle paar Wochen die Untere Schraube von dem Schwingenlager ab.
Gibt es da öfters Probleme oder gibt es eine Reihenfolge wie man die Schalen anzieht bzw. das Lager anzieht.

mfgBooder


----------



## nollak (21. August 2012)

Da gibts ne Reihenfolge zu wie du die Anziehst. Auf jeden Fall 12.9er Schrauben ( Hochfeste) nehmen.

Ruf mal bei Nicolai an als mir mal eine gerissen war hab ich Ersatz bekommen und ne Erklärung wie ich es genau einzubauen habe.

War aber beide erstmal locker und Gleichmäßig mit Loctite anziehen und dann abwechselnd beide Fest anziehen. Drehmoment weiss ich allerdings nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eLw00d (25. September 2012)

Hat hier Jemand Erfahrungen mit Angle-Sets im Ufo?

Da die Knete nicht reicht für nen neuen Downhiller habe ich überlegt das Ufo hiermit aufzurüsten.


----------



## schmiddio (25. September 2012)

Hey,
mit dem verlinkten leider nicht....habe das  Angle Set von Cane Creek verbaut mit -1 Grad.
Das AngleSet von CC ist auf jeden fall hochwertig verabreite, das kostet aber auch etwas mehr als das von Works....
Was hat denn die SuFu über das Works AngleSet rausgehauen???


----------



## eLw00d (25. September 2012)

Macht sich das eine Grad bemerkbar?

Hab mir gedacht, bei dem All-Mountain Lenkwinkel von 66°, den das Ufo hat, können es rühig 2 Grad sein.

Die SuFu spuckt leider nicht viel Brauchbares aus...


----------



## steelo (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich geb mein Ufo Projekt auf -->http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/47196-nicolai-ufo-st-medium


----------



## der Digge (7. Oktober 2012)

hier mal mein *UFO-S*hort*T*ravel in der Übergangsversion ...


----------



## Booder (8. Oktober 2012)

So hier mal meine 1 Stufe meines UFO ST Aufbau.
2 Ausbaustufe ist gerade in Arbeit da ich noch nicht 1000% zufrieden bin.


----------



## schmiddio (9. Oktober 2012)

Sehr chick!!!
Wie viel wiegt das gute Stück denn sooo???
Aus optischen Gründen könnte man den Dämpfer noch drehen...und der Vorbau wäre nicht meiner, aber das natürlich Geschmackssache...


----------



## Booder (9. Oktober 2012)

schmiddio schrieb:


> Sehr chick!!!
> Wie viel wiegt das gute Stück denn sooo???
> Aus optischen Gründen könnte man den Dämpfer noch drehen...und der Vorbau wäre nicht meiner, aber das natürlich Geschmackssache...


 
In der Komination wiegt es 19,1kg
In der zweiten Ausbaustufe will ich etwa 3-3,5 kg abspecken.
Da wird unter anderem auch der Vorbau weichen müsen.
Allerdings spiele ich auch schon wieder mit den Gedaken den Rahmen zu verkaufen!!!
Muss einfach öfters was neues ausprobieren.


----------



## schmiddio (9. Oktober 2012)

Oha, 3-3,5 kg is schon ne ansage...was willst du denn alles ändern ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Booder (9. Oktober 2012)

Hi Schmiddio

Die grundlegensten Änderungen sind leichtere Felgen EX 1750,die Hammerschmidt kommt auch raus wird eine 1x11 Übersetzung langt dicke für 40km Touren und natürlich Air Dämpfer ansonsten werden so ziemlich alle Aluschrauben gegen Titan erneuert und ein paar Carbon Teile.

Booder


----------



## Kraem (23. Oktober 2012)

Servus 
Hab leider kein aktuelles Foto von meinem Nicolai (Bike steht daheim, und da bin ich erst Weihnachten wieder) aber hab hier mal ein Foto von dem Bike in Aktion 

Und ein kleines Video hab ich auch noch, falls das auch erlaubt ist als demonstration des Bikes  Ist am gleichen Tag entstanden wie das Foto. 
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/24435

Ein Foto vom Bike folgt dann um Weihnachten rum !


----------



## guru39 (23. Oktober 2012)

mit c


----------



## Kraem (23. Oktober 2012)

oh gott  sowas passiert, wenn man direkt nach einer einschläfernden Vorlesung einen Eintrag schreibt


----------



## soundbastler (3. Dezember 2012)

Eventuell bald im Bikemarkt zu finden:





Muss es mir nur sehr gut überlegen.


----------



## soundbastler (9. Dezember 2012)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/84363-nicolai-maschinenbau-gmbh-nicolai-ufo-st


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (10. Dezember 2012)

Foto habe ich gerade im Fotoalbum gefunden,
vom Benutzer UFO DS.
Würde mich mal interessieren wie sich sowas fährt ?
Also DS mit Doppelbrücke !


----------



## c_w (10. Dezember 2012)

Die Kette sieht lustig aus ;-)


----------



## soundbastler (15. Dezember 2012)

Der hintere Reifen aber auch


----------



## acmatze (15. Dezember 2012)

nicht nur der hintere ;-)


----------



## soundbastler (16. Dezember 2012)

hab ich erst gar nicht gesehen


----------



## Schwarzwaldmari (17. März 2013)

Und dabei ist die Gabel noch kein bisschen eingefedert.


----------



## cafehuesch (28. März 2013)

So, ich bin gerade dabei mein geliebtes 2006er UFO ST aufzufrischen. Ich bin das Ding immer gerne gefahren, hab mir aber ein GIANt Glory zugelegt und das UFO seitdem andere fahren lassen.
In Zukunft werde ich meine Extra Love auf 2 Bikes verteilen müßen.
...
Alu rostet nicht.


----------



## corra (21. April 2013)

ich bau mir grad ein ds auf mit 180er totem vorne und muss sagen das erste sitzen war top 

werd aus spas nochmal ne 888 reinhalten gucken wie das ist


----------



## cafehuesch (21. April 2013)

Yeah, und dann verkaufst du mir die Totem zu nem guten Kurs.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. April 2013)

habe eine frage zum ufo... wofür sind die beiden bohrungen hinterm tretlager an der schwinge? 
dazu gibts noch eine bohrung unterm tretlager seitlich (kurbelseitig) die nicht zur iscg aufnahme gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (29. April 2013)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> habe eine frage zum ufo... wofür sind die beiden bohrungen hinterm tretlager an der schwinge?
> dazu gibts noch eine bohrung unterm tretlager seitlich (kurbelseitig) die nicht zur iscg aufnahme gehört.



Leichtbau!


----------



## KHUJAND (29. April 2013)

an der farbgebung musst du noch arbeiten


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. April 2013)

arthur, stell mich doch nich so bloss 

dekore kommen erstmal schwarz, allgemein gehts erstmal drum, das gute stück aufzubauen. suche zur zeit günstig ne gabel und diverse kleinteile.

später solls mal schwarz werden.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. April 2013)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> arthur, stell mich doch nich so bloss
> 
> dekore kommen erstmal schwarz, allgemein gehts erstmal drum, das gute stück aufzubauen. suche zur zeit günstig ne gabel und diverse kleinteile.
> 
> später solls mal schwarz werden.




 schwarz kann hinten bleiben... vorne würde ich die farbe abbeizen und ihn RAW machen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (29. April 2013)

nene, komplett schwarz... schwarze gabel, laufräder etc...

raw is mein shapa mittlerweile... aber das soll wieder weiss/schwarz


----------



## Baumaritsch (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab mal ne Frage zum UFO St zwecks des Dämpfereinbaus.
Bin seit fast 3 Jahren Pause wieder zurück in den Sport getreten und wollte fragen 
was man ändern muss damit der Dämpfer anderst als von Nicolai geschickt wird hinein passt? Denn beim dropen gabs en schönes plong  
Den "Nörglern" vorweg ich bin neu hier habe schon versucht nach dem Thema zu suchen nur nix gefunden 
Ein Link zu dem Thema würde mir auch schon reichen!
Danke schonmal!


----------



## Baumaritsch (22. Mai 2013)

Baumaritsch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hab mal ne Frage zum UFO St zwecks des Dämpfereinbaus.
> Bin seit fast 3 Jahren Pause wieder zurück in den Sport getreten und wollte fragen
> was man ändern muss damit der Dämpfer anderst als von Nicolai geschickt wird hinein passt? Denn beim dropen gabs en schönes plong
> ...



Das Bike zu dem angesprochenem Problem


----------



## guru39 (22. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube der Khujand hatte dieses Problem mal erwähnt.


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Mai 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Khujand hatte dieses Problem mal erwähnt.



ja... das hatte ich auch. (hab ihm schon per PM geantwortet)
das problem tritt nur in verbindung mit dem MZ Roco auf. 
alle anderen dämpfer kann man problemlos einbauen,- beim MZ Roco muss man min. den dämpfer teller abdrehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. Oktober 2013)

hab mal ne frage zu meinem ufo bzgl der markierten bohrungen:





wofür sind die?? die direkt am tretlager könnten 2 von 3 iscg-befestigungen sein, aber was ist mit der darunter? und die an der schwinge??

da ich lachhafte angebote kriege für den rahmen (sicher verschenk ich den nicht für 150 euro) wird das rad wohl doch aufgebaut, jedoch denke ich das ich den ratschlag ernst nehmen werde: 





KHUJAND schrieb:


> schwarz kann hinten bleiben... vorne würde ich die farbe abbeizen und ihn RAW machen


----------



## der Digge (23. Oktober 2013)

Am Hauptrahmen die sind für die ISCG Adapterplatte von -N-, am Hinterbau sind glaub ich einfach nur so Löcher


----------



## kephren23 (23. Oktober 2013)

der Digge schrieb:


> am Hinterbau sind glaub ich einfach nur so Löcher



Leichtbau nennt man das


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. November 2013)

ja ne is klar... ich bin grad im gewissenskonflikt... soll ich den hauptrahmen nun gelb lassen oder entlacken ( raw ) ?? lackzustand ist 2-3... allgemein werden einige rote eloxteile ans rad wandern (naben, speichennippel, kettenführung, sattelschnellspanner, lockonringe). bin mir da unsicher ob das nicht zu extrem bunt wirkt. ansonsten wird gabel mattschwarz, schwarze kurbeln sowie restliche anbauteile. bremse tendiere ich noch zwischen einer älteren hope m4 in poliert oder der dort verbauten elixier...


----------



## kephren23 (1. November 2013)

sieht schon nett so aus!
Aber Raw is auch immer geil, hmmm schwere entscheidung, neu Pulvern vielleicht? 
Forke in schwarz wäre natürlich besser.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. November 2013)

gabel kommt so oder so in mattschwarz. kronen bleiben allerdings so.

wenn farbveränderung am rahmen, dann nur alu natur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (1. November 2013)

meinte ja keine Farbänderung, nur neues Pulver? weils ja nicht mehr so schön ist


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. November 2013)

mag das gelb nich sonderlich...


----------



## kephren23 (1. November 2013)

ja dann runter damit, ist doch alles geklärt!
Hinterbau? bleibt der schwarz?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (1. November 2013)

ja, der bleibt so, muss nur mal mit silikonspray wieder aufbereitet werden, ansonsten sieht er gut aus. hab aber zu den cracks noch ne frage. der dämpferschlitten, wie weit kann der bei 222er dämpfer nach vorne gesetzt werden? mit vorhandener zugschraube ginge noch 1 loch nach vorne, sofern ich eine länger verwende sicher noch mehr. wo ist aber da schluss? würde ansonsten 2 loch weiter nach vorne gehen um das rad flacher zu kriegen.


----------



## c_w (2. November 2013)

Ich find die Farbe sehr geil, aber wenn du sie nicht so toll findest, dann mach RAW! Vor allem mit den von dir angesprochenen Parts, da wird das sicher super!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. November 2013)

grad zerlegt und heut gehts zum beizen... vorhin schon adapter für hinterrad, bremsscheiben und dämpferbuchsen bestellt 

nu fehlen mir nur noch 2 teile für den steuersatz... kp wo ich was für nen syncros her kriege...


----------



## Kraem (4. November 2013)

Raw mit rotem Elox kommt immer fett!


----------



## Mr.Bean (10. November 2013)

http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/6w/4y/6w4y10avt5et/micro_IMG_2871.JPG?0


----------



## kephren23 (10. November 2013)

Puhh, nicht zu Groß


----------



## Mr.Bean (10. November 2013)

ich übe noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. November 2013)

wieso sieht man das ufo, was ja an sich nen "mini-dh" bike ist, so selten mit ner DC??


----------



## kephren23 (10. November 2013)

eigentlich ganz einfach




Copy Paste!!!


----------



## nollak (12. November 2013)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> wieso sieht man das ufo, was ja an sich nen "mini-dh" bike ist, so selten mit ner DC??


 
Gute Frage, mir hat meins mit DC immer mächtig Spaß gemacht und meinem Bruder machts mittlerweile mit ner DC auch mehr Spaß.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. November 2013)

Aktuell geht aber bei mir die Tendenz auch richtung SC Gabel...


----------



## Kraem (12. November 2013)

DC bockt gewaltig


----------



## eLw00d (13. November 2013)

DC ist ein Muss!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. November 2013)

denke bei mir nur als zweitgabel, entweder monster-t oder sigma...

allgemein wirds wohl mit 170mm SC an der front laufen...

hab ja schon nen downhiller


----------



## Kraem (17. November 2013)

Hier mal ein relativ aktuelles Foto zum Thema DC (; Ist mittlerweile noch n anderer Lenker dran aber sieht so schon fett aus finde ich


----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. November 2013)

da mein tauschpartner sich nimmer meldet und ich nun auch die pappen dicke hab, wirds wohl doch ne DC bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöpsel84 (23. November 2013)

Hallo Khujand,besitze noch ein Nicolai Ufo DS Rahmen in M,neu gepulvert und neue Lager. Suche stattdessen ein Nonius Rahmen. Gruß Stephan



QUOTE=KHUJAND;9092533]suche (für mich) einen UFO-DS Rahmen in Gr. M. [/QUOTE]


----------



## kephren23 (23. November 2013)

Ich glaub der fährt nie wieder nen Nicolai 
Da kommste zu spät


----------



## stöpsel84 (23. November 2013)

Und warum?


----------



## kephren23 (23. November 2013)

Das weiß nur er selber!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. Januar 2014)

aktueller zwischenstand...









habe aber mal ne frage bzgl der leitungsverlegung... habt ihr das auch, das beim einfedern die züge überm dämpfer sonstwo hingedrückt werden?? schaut ma tierisch scheisse aus und da die züge nach aussen gehen, stört es sicher auch noch ungemein.


----------



## no_budgeT (5. Januar 2014)

Beim Ufo DS hatte ich die Züge unten verlegt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. Januar 2014)

ist allerdings ein ST, da sind die führungen am oberrohr


----------



## no_budgeT (5. Januar 2014)

War beim DS genauso!
Kabelbinder ran und fertig.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (5. Januar 2014)

sicher nicht...


----------



## no_budgeT (5. Januar 2014)

Hast Recht! Beim DS konnte man den Zug gut hinter dem Gusset verstecken!


----------



## DantexXx (7. Januar 2014)

ich habe das damals so gelöst, dass ich einen kabelbinder ums oberrohr gemacht habe und einen anderen um die beiden leitungen. die beiden kabelbinder habe ich dann wiederrum mit einem dritten verbunden. hat verhindert, dass sich die leitungen beim einfedern über kreuz nach aussen verbiegen. 
aber selbst wenn du es so lässt, beim fahren merkt man davon nichts.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. Februar 2014)

so... fertisch...





partlist:

Rahmen Nicolai Ufo ST
Gabel Marzocchi 888vf2 / Umbau auf Protone Air und RC2
Dämpfer Manitou Evolver ISX6 222 mit Titan Buchsen
Laufräder DT-Swiss Spline e1900
Steuersatz Syncros Ahead
Vorbau Sunline MZ-DM
Lenker Nickel Wide Element
Griffe Lizard Skins Northshore
Bremsen Hope M4 / Superstar
Reifen Onza Ibex 2.4 FRC120tpi
Schläuche Michelin Latex
Schaltgriffe SRAM Attack
Schaltwerk Shimano Saint M810-SS
Kassette Shimano HG50 12-23
Kette KMC x9.73
Kettenführung Superstar Yakuza
Kurbel Shimano Saint M800
Kettenblatt Renthal 34t mit roten RaceFace KB-Schrauben
Innenlager Shimano Saint
Pedale Atomlab
Sattelklemme Dartmoor
Sattelstütze Brand X
Sattel Reverse Fort Will Ti

mehr bilder im album zu finden...


----------



## nollak (2. Februar 2014)

Sehr schick!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. Februar 2014)

danke erstmal. liege übrigens mit dem aufbau bei ganz knappen 17 kilo.
mich interessiert aktuell, ob ich ohne sorgen den dämpferschlitten noch ein loch nach vorne setzen kann. resultat wäre in dem fall ein tieferes tretlager und flachere winkel, gleichzeitig würd ich den federweg am heck reduzieren auf 183mm (aktuell 199mm). käme mir zugute da ich bei gleichem druck eine straffere abstimmung habe.

hat einer das mal ausprobiert? oder wird da generell von abgeraten? 

nebenbei stehe ich immer noch auf kriegsfuss mit der zugverlegung, was sich nicolai dabei gedacht hat, oder ob da überhaupt gedacht wurde, lasse ich mal am rande.  denke, hätte ich die nokon züge nicht, würde ich beim voll einfedern erstmal jedes ritzel abfahren...


----------



## corra (25. Februar 2014)

dafür ist der schlitten doch da damit du die geo veränden kannst oder ??


----------



## nollak (25. Februar 2014)

Ich habs damals mal probiert. Aber bei mir hatte es glaube nicht gepasst. Halten sollte es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (25. Februar 2014)

hab aktuell vollkomprimiert zwischen sitzrohr und reifen 5-10mm


----------



## nollak (25. Februar 2014)

Bei mir ist eher der AGB vom Dämpfer ans Oberohr gekommen weil ich nen M Rahmen mit S Sitzrohr hatte  Ich würds mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. März 2014)

hat hier eigentlich evtl jemand den originalen iscg adapter für das ufo über?? hab aktuell einen hinters innenlager geklemmt, jedoch original is immer schöner.


----------



## der Digge (2. März 2014)

Ich hab nen ganzes Ufo über da wäre nen Adapter bei


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. März 2014)

naja, brauch ja nich noch einen


----------



## der Digge (2. März 2014)

Ist nen L Rahmen, da hast dann nicht nur den schicken Adapter, sondern auch keinen Stress mehr mit den Zügen


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. März 2014)

wäre mir aber eh zu gross, M passt mir ganz gut. zudem isser grad so fertig, wie er mir gefällt.

was ist bei L anders wegen der zugverlegung?


----------



## der Digge (2. März 2014)

Der Winkel in dem die Züge laufen ist einfach günstiger.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. März 2014)

achso... naja, ich werd mich dran gewöhnen... leider sind ja die zuganschläge fix am rahmen, sonst würde ich via binder an der kettenstrebe und unterrohr verlegen.

wieso verkaufst deins? was gibts dann neues? ich mein ich hätte dich damit letztens noch gesehen auf haniel, oder irre ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (2. März 2014)

Ist richtig, mein Last steht erst seit gestern wieder, solange bin ich für den Übergang nochmal das Ufo gefahren. Mit meinen ledierten Knochen brauche ich die Reserven die das Ufo gegenüber dem Last hat momentan einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. März 2014)

also ich finde das ufo als downhiller nun nicht extrem schluckfreudig. gut, ich fahre nen luftdämpfer, aber finde den im vergleich eher straff...


----------



## der Digge (2. März 2014)

Luftdämpfer bin ich am Ufo im Anfang auch gefahren, da geht das Last im Vergleich sogar besser auf Grund der Kennlinie. Hatte das Ufo aber von den Teilen einfach robuster aufgebaut und das Last mehr richtung AM getrimmt, jetzt ist das Last halt erstmal Rad für alles.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (2. März 2014)

ich habs ja mit blick auf die waage gebaut, das straffere ist dabei beabsichtigtes übel. wollte den  ganzen aufbau eher etwas richtung race machen, da es auch dafür genutzt werden soll.


----------



## Kraem (3. März 2014)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> mich interessiert aktuell, ob ich ohne sorgen den dämpferschlitten noch ein loch nach vorne setzen kann. resultat wäre in dem fall ein tieferes tretlager und flachere winkel, gleichzeitig würd ich den federweg am heck reduzieren auf 183mm (aktuell 199mm). käme mir zugute da ich bei gleichem druck eine straffere abstimmung habe.
> 
> hat einer das mal ausprobiert? oder wird da generell von abgeraten?



Als ich noch eine 180er SC gefahren bin hatte ich den Dämpfer auch in der Position. Dafür ist es ja da. Sollte also ohne Probleme funktionieren. Ich denke das könnte sich allerdings etwas unstimmig fahren.. Würde lieber den Dämpfer härter einstellen und der der Position lassen. Aber probiers einfach mal aus


----------



## nollak (3. März 2014)

Ne er meint glaub die schwarzen Halter wo der Dämpfer vorne befestigt ist. Du kannst deinen nicht verschieben, hast ja meinen alten Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (8. März 2014)

ich hoffe ich nerv nicht. hat jemand ne ahnung ooob ich die schrauben am schlitten (die kleinen) auch gegen welche ohne schaft austauschen kann? möchte im laufe der zeit die gesamte verschraubung am rahmen (und wohl auch am rest des bikes) gegen titan tauschen. ich weiss das es nicht viel gewichtsersparnis gibt, geht mir einfach darum, das rad ein wenig vollkommener zu machen. von der niedrigen schlittenposition bin ich nach sichtung des viel zu niedrigen tretlagers ( hätte bei kompletter kompression mit dem kettenblatt aufgelegen) wieder abgekommen.


----------



## nollak (10. März 2014)

Solange die Festigkeit der Schraube nicht anders ist wüsste ich nicht was dagegen spricht. Aber kannst sowas doch bestimmt auch bei Nicolai nachfragen oder.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (10. März 2014)

die werden eh antworten: nur original. würd ich als hersteller auch nich anders machen.


----------



## nollak (11. März 2014)

stimmt auch wieder. Wie gesagt solange die Festigkeit die selbe ist wüsste ich nix was dagegen sprechen sollte.


----------



## Kraem (8. April 2014)

Dank @nollak mal wieder ein paar Fotos von meinem Ufo mit aktuellem Setup in Action bekommen!  Danke dafür!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1599878

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1599877

edit: irgendwie hats einbetten nicht funktioniert :/ deshalb Links!


----------



## guru39 (8. April 2014)




----------



## kephren23 (8. April 2014)

Das wollte ich auch grad machen


----------



## Kraem (8. April 2014)

haha danke  komisch, dass es grad bei mir nicht funktioniert hat


----------



## chickenway-user (8. April 2014)

Kraem schrieb:


> Dank @nollak mal wieder ein paar Fotos von meinem Ufo mit aktuellem Setup in Action bekommen!  Danke dafür!
> 
> edit: irgendwie hats einbetten nicht funktioniert :/ deshalb Links!











(Es gibt auf der Bilderseite rechts weiter unten den Knopf "Einbetten mit...", da einfach den BBCode ins Forum kopieren). 

Schöne Action!


----------



## guru39 (8. April 2014)

Kraem schrieb:


> komisch, dass es grad bei mir nicht funktioniert hat



Du weisst nur nicht wie das geht, gebs zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (8. April 2014)

Oder während du in der Bildergalerie auf einem Bild bist, einfach auf die  "S"-Taste drücken.

Teilen und einbetten Fenster öffnet sich, größe wählen, code kopieren hier einfügen fertig


----------



## Kraem (9. April 2014)

Ich wollte es über die "Bild-Funktion" einbetten, weil ich dachte das geht auch 

Aber das mit "S" ist natürlich gut zu wissen !


----------



## nollak (9. April 2014)

BB Code heisst das Zauberwort


----------



## corra (9. April 2014)

moin freunde hat noch einer ein ufo ds gr L im keller und möchte es für wenig geld abgeben ?


----------



## chridsche (11. April 2014)

bei mir hängt noch einer rum...


----------



## Timmy35 (11. April 2014)

Das ist aber nicht Dein Keller, oder?


----------



## chridsche (11. April 2014)

Ach ja, stimmt...sorry, dann hab ich leider doch kein ufo


----------



## corra (11. April 2014)

grösse l ? preis ?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (13. April 2014)

mal wieder was neues, da ich probleme mit den federelementen habe und diese erstmal instandsetzen muss. also kommt der ersatz an bord.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (18. April 2014)

Wie die Leute aus dem Fernseher auf dein Bike schauen, herrlich


----------



## Deleted 132705 (18. April 2014)

dachte ich mir auch 

sorry für die tolle bildquali. is leider so wenn man mit nem apfel bilder macht...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (17. Juni 2014)

mal ne kleine frage, rein aus technischer sicht: spricht was dagegen einen 241er dämpfer im ufo zu montieren?? würde den schlitten komplett nach vorne setzen.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (31. August 2014)

so... finaler aufbau. es wird mir fehlen...


----------



## Kraem (6. Januar 2015)

Hat zufällig jemand Interesse an meinem Ufo? 
Würde das Ding als Komplettbike oder wahlweise als Rahmenkit bzw Rahmenkit + Gabel verkaufen 

Preislich kann man über alles reden, einfach melden wenn jemand eine Vorstellung oder Interesse oder Fragen hat !


----------



## Chillischote (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich baue mein Ufo grad fertig auf...
dies ist die vorläufige Zusammenstellung (Mischung aus Restekiste und zu Zukauf).

Rahmen: Nicolai UFO ST Gr. S - schwarz matt
Dämpfer: Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil + Eibach Race Feder + Axiallager in 241x76 mm
Gabel: Totem RC2DH onepointfive - schwarz
Steuersatz: Reset 150 ("Das dickste Ding, das man bei RESET kaufen kann")
Bremsen: Avid Code (die guten alten geilen)
Bremsscheiben: Reverse Aircon 203
Vorbau: Roox onepointfive 25,4 
Lenker: Azonic PDW double wall Riser 25,4
Griffe: SQLab MX 711 (Testweise)
Schalthebel: Zee 10 Fach (wechsel auf saint ispec)
Schaltwerk: XT Shad+ 10 Fach
Kasette: 11-42 10 fach (mit Mirfe 42T)
Kette: KMC
Kurbel: Shimano Saint 
Innenlager: Acros HT2
Kettenblatt: 32T narrowwide
Pedale: NC17 SUD-Pin 2 S-Pro
Kettenführung: Bionicon (Testweise)
Sattelstütze: NC 17
Sattel: WTB (Testweise)
Naben: DT Swiss 240s 
Speichen: DT 2.0/1,8
Felgen: Mavic 823 / ST Swiss FR600 (ohne aufkleber)
Reifen: Conti Diesel Pro (je nach Einsatzzweck auch Muddy Marry oder Minions)
Schläuche: Michelin Latex

Ich bin natürlich offen für Anregungen und Ideen.

Bilder folgen natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (6. Oktober 2016)

Passte ins Ufo nicht nur ein 222mm Dämpfer?

Die Conti Diesel würd ich nicht aufziehen.


----------



## Chillischote (6. Oktober 2016)

stimmt... passt*e* ;-)
passt aber mit minimaler Arbeit auch 241 mm (ohne Anschlag am Rahmen o.ä., ohne mordshohes Tretlager usw.) kann ich gerne später noch mit Maßen und Bildern untermauern.
Ich warte noch auf die Huberbuchsen... dann ist das meiste nach meinen vorübergehenden Wünschen.

und die Diesel sind aus der Restekiste... waren da, sind net schwer und saubreit... Für echtes FR und DH natürlich nix.


----------



## Chillischote (7. Oktober 2016)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> mal ne kleine frage, rein aus technischer sicht: spricht was dagegen einen 241er dämpfer im ufo zu montieren?? würde den schlitten komplett nach vorne setzen.



weil ich es gerade lese... und es sich ja vom Thema her deckt:
NEIN, man kann den Schlitten nicht ohne weiteres versetzen, mal abgesehen davon dass die Kennlinie ungünstig degressiv werden kann, wenn die Anlenkung "kippt".

in einem gewissen Maß (ggf. nicht bei allen Rahmengrößen) kann man auf 230 mm(auch nur 70 mm HUb) Sondermaß oder auf 241 mm erweitern.
Ob es sinnvoll ist, werde ich rausfinden ;-)



 
rote Linie ist die Aufnahmeschiene in Werkseinstellung... 
grüne Linie das der Maximumversatz ohne Bearbeitung (Tolleranz der Schwinge am Sattelrohr mitgerechnet)...
blaue Linie ist der benötigte Versatz wenn man 241 mm einbauen will.

Dann musst du aber checken ob die minimale Dämpferlänge(im eingefederten Zustand) ohne Kollision funzt.
222-70 mm = 152 mm
241-76 mm = 165 mm
der längere Dämpfer bringt dir also 13 mm Vorsprung, welche du aber auch brauchst um den Versatz auszugleichen ;-)

joa... lange Rede, kein Sinn... Versuch macht Kluch

der Uwe


----------



## Chillischote (14. Oktober 2016)

So,

Phase 1 abgeschlossen... das Bike ist erstmal komplett:

Rahmen: Nicolai UFO ST Gr. S - schwarz matt
Dämpfer: Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil + Eibach Race Feder(400) + Axiallager in 241x76 mm + Huber Bushings(3T)
Gabel: Totem RC2DH onepointfive - schwarz
Steuersatz: Reset 150 ("Das dickste Ding, das man bei RESET kaufen kann")
Bremsen: Avid Code (die guten alten geilen) --> ich hab aber noch ne Gustl da ^^
Bremsscheiben: Reverse Aircon 203
Vorbau: Roox onepointfive 25,4
Lenker: Azonic PDW double wall Riser 25,4
Griffe: Acros Lockon --> evtl. SQLab MX 711 o.ä.
Schalthebel: Zee 10 Fach --> saint ispec liegt scho da
Schaltwerk: XT Shad+ 10 Fach
Kasette: 11-42 10 fach (mit Mirfe 42T)
Kette: KMC
Kurbel: Shimano Saint
Innenlager: Acros HT2
Kettenblatt: 32T oneup n/w
Pedale: NC17 SUD-Pin 2 S-Pro
Kettenführung: Bionicon (Testweise)
Sattelstütze: NC 17
Sattel: WTB (Testweise)
Naben: DT Swiss 240s
Speichen: DT 2.0/1,8
Felgen: Mavic 823 / ST Swiss FR600
Reifen: Conti Diesel Pro (je nach Einsatzzweck auch Muddy Marry oder Minions)
Schläuche: Michelin Latex





Da ich ja die vordere Dämpferaufnahme vergewaltigt habe und einfach einen 241x76 mm Dämpfer eingebaut habe, hier mal die geänderten Geodaten(gemessen ohne Sag):

Tretlagerhöhe:   +20 mm   --> *+23mm* (ca. 36 cm mit den Diesels)
Lenkwinkel:	   66°		  --> *66,5 °* (durch den hohen Reset Steuersatz und die recht hohe Totem kaum ein Unterschied)
Radstand:		  1114 mm  --> *1128 mm *(etwas länger, aber Größe M hätte auch schon 1139 mm)
Federweg:		 165 mm	--> *180 mm* (obere Dämpferaufnahme mit linearster Anlenkung ohne Abkippen)
Anlenkung mit *1:2,3*... sonst wird bei 180 mm mit 1:2,6 angelenkt (sogar 1:2,8 bei 200 mm Einstellung)​_Grundsätzlich wäre vorstellbar die vordere Dämpferaufnahme nochmal leicht nach vorne zu versetzen und damit tiefer und flacher zu werden..._ das werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal testen und schaun obs da schon anschlägt, oder das Tretlager bei vollem Einfedern zu tief kommt.

Die erste Testfahrt war auch sehr vielversprechend... läuft suuper, Reifen kann nicht an den Rahmen stoßen, macht null Geräusche, netmal bei Sprüngen. Allerdings noch keine FR/DH Taufe.

so... thats my 2 cent

Der Uwe


----------



## corra (15. Oktober 2016)

Falls noch jemand ein ufo st übrig hat in grl dürfte er sich gerne bei mir melden


----------



## Chillischote (22. Dezember 2016)

Na da hier nicht grad der Punk abgeht... komm ich eben mal wieder...
Ich nutze den Winter zum perfektionieren meines Gerätes ;-)

EIn Punkt der mir stinkt ist die Zugverlegung am Ufo... das nervt dass das alles unterm Oberrohr an die Sattelstreben geht.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit anderer Verlegung?

Folgende Idee habe ich... über den Drehpunkt des Hinterbaus führen und dann auf die Kettenstreben.
Links die Bremsleitung, rechts de Schaltzug. Auf beiden Seiten an der Kettenstrebe mit antikettenschlagschäden-antileitungindenreifenbekomm-Band fixiert.

neue Verlegung(provisorisch)





alte Verlegung(beispielhaft)...

natürlich überprüft ob Spannung auf die Züge kommt... negativ!


 
Und Schaltzug und ggf. zukünftige Stealth-Stütze mit den guten alten Nokons:




Ich bitte um Meinungen, Ideen... Watschen...

der Uwe


----------



## thomlau (10. Januar 2017)

Hallo Leute,

dann will ich auch mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder von meinem UFO einbringen.....


----------



## corra (10. Januar 2017)

wenn du jetzt die hope noch rot machst ist es perfekt


----------



## thomlau (10. Januar 2017)

corra schrieb:


> wenn du jetzt die hope noch rot machst ist es perfekt


Danke corra,
aber ich bin auch ein praktisch denkender Mensch und eine schwarze Hope-Kurbel passt zu jeder Farbe. Ich habe gerade eine 155mm Welle bei Hope geordert, damit ich -im Bedarfsfall- meine Kurbel in einem 83er Tretlagergehäuse verbauen kann. Die Hopekurbel kannst Du komplett zerlegen. Das ist perfekt und rechtfertigt auch den hohen Preis.


----------



## Chillischote (10. Januar 2017)

Gefällt mir sehr gut,
dezente Farbkombination und ne vernünftige Auswahl aus Klassikern und "modernen" Gewichtssparern...
und mit deinem Bild ist jetzt auch die Wahl meines Sattels konkreter ;-)

Rice on

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomlau (10. Januar 2017)

Chillischote schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut,
> dezente Farbkombination und ne vernünftige Auswahl aus Klassikern und "modernen" Gewichtssparern...
> und mit deinem Bild ist jetzt auch die Wahl meines Sattels konkreter ;-)
> 
> ...


Danke Uwe,
ich finde den Ergon SMC-3 perfekt. Gibt es in 3 Breiten. Den SME finde ich nicht so angenehm.
Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## corra (11. Januar 2017)

thomlau schrieb:


> Danke corra,
> aber ich bin auch ein praktisch denkender Mensch und eine schwarze Hope-Kurbel passt zu jeder Farbe. Ich habe gerade eine 155mm Welle bei Hope geordert, damit ich -im Bedarfsfall- meine Kurbel in einem 83er Tretlagergehäuse verbauen kann. Die Hopekurbel kannst Du komplett zerlegen. Das ist perfekt und rechtfertigt auch den hohen Preis.




ich meinte eher die Bremse die Hope Kurbel geht nur in schwarz weil sonst das ganze gelaser schlimm ausschaut


----------



## thomlau (11. Januar 2017)

corra schrieb:


> ich meinte eher die Bremse die Hope Kurbel geht nur in schwarz weil sonst das ganze gelaser schlimm ausschaut


OK. Das ist natürlich was anderes. Die Bremse gab es als Limited Edition in rot. Hatten wir im Laden, war mir aber zu viel. Tendenziell würde ich nur die Deckel tauschen.


----------



## Chillischote (8. Februar 2017)

So, da scheinbar nicht mehr so viele UFOs fliegen... wieder ein bisschen Winterbastelarbeit...:

Da ich ja eine integrierte KS-Lev verbaut habe und zudem die Leitungsführung von Oberrohr und Sattelstrebe aufs Unterrohr und die Kettenstrebe verlegt habe, störten mich ein paar eigentlich nebensächliche Schräubchen.

Hier erstmal die neue (vorläufige) Zugführung:



 

 

Das führte zu ein bisschen Gewichtssparen über Schraubentuning 
Kosten für den ganzen Spaß... ca. 30 Euro (20 Euro für die Dämpferachsen + 10 Euro für die Schlittenschrauben)
Gewichtsersparnis liegt bei 65 Gramm (mit Titandämpferachsen wären es 85 Gramm)
Und es gibt keine Funktionseinschränkung.

Jaja, ich weiß... wir reden von einem 17+ kg Bock... da ist Schrauben-Gewichtstuning nicht die erste Wahl... aber es war eher ein Nebeneffekt eines funktionellen Schraubentunings.
mit den alten Schrauben konnte ich die Leitungen nicht vernünftig verlegen... uuund die fetten Schraubenköpfe sind eh unhübsch und gefährlich.

   

So...

bald geht die Saison los... bis dahin ist alles fix und fertig.

Gute Nacht noch

der Uwe


----------



## Chillischote (14. März 2017)

Sowas tut man eigentlich nicht, aber die Ufos fliegen wohl eher tiefer inzwischen...
deswegen Doppelposten und das (relativ) fertige Radl zeigen:



 

und ich bauche dringend mal vernünftige Bilder... aber das kommt jetzt nach und nach.

schönen Gruß

der Uwe


----------



## charly-w (20. April 2017)

Ich möchte mein Schatz auch mal vorstellen. Den Rahmen hab ich neu hier im Markt gefunden. Von nem holländischen Fahrradladen xD


----------



## charly-w (20. April 2017)

charly-w schrieb:


> Ich möchte mein Schatz auch mal vorstellen. Den Rahmen hab ich neu hier im Markt gefunden. Von nem holländischen Fahrradladen xD


----------



## charly-w (21. April 2017)

Wenn ich schonmal hier bin.  Kann bzw darf man das gusset verstellen??  Wenn ich es weiter hoch stell verstellt sich ja der lenkwinkel und die tretlager Höhe.


----------



## Chillischote (24. April 2017)

charly-w schrieb:


> Wenn ich schonmal hier bin.  Kann bzw darf man das gusset verstellen??  Wenn ich es weiter hoch stell verstellt sich ja der lenkwinkel und die tretlager Höhe.



servus...
wenn du paar Beiträge zurück gehst, da hab ich ein bisschen was dazu geschrieben ;-)
grundsätzlich kannst du, wenn überhaupt, ohne Bearbeitung der Seitenbleche nur minimal nach vorne, da die Seitenbleche "Anschläge" haben.
Zweiter limitierender Faktor wäre die 100 mm lange Entlastungsschraube... diese ist eben nur... naja... 100 mm lang ;-)
Dritter limitierender Faktor ist dann die maximale Einfederposition bei minimaler Dämpferlänge... irgendwann ist Sattelstange oder Sattel im Weg, wenn der Schlitten zu weit vorne ist.
Wenn du also relativ extrem verschieben willst (10-30 mm), musst du ne 120 mm Schraube besorgen und die Seitenbleche bearbeiten.

Ich hab mir zum Testen einen Dämpferdummy aus ner Holzleiste gebaut, womit ich dann verschiedene Schlittenstellungen und Dämpferlängen antesten konnte, das würde ich dir auch empfehlen.

Aber ja, dann wird der Lenkwinkel flacher und das Tretlager niedriger... tut aber dem Fahrverhalten ganz gut, da dann eben VoLaHiKu ;-)

Da du deinen Dämper am Hinterbau auf einer mittleren Stellung eingehängt hast, könntest auch mit dieser Position erstmal spielen... wenn du den Dämpfer weiter oben einhängst, wird der Hinterbau härter, der Federweg geringer, das Tretlager tiefer und der Lenkwinkel flacher...
alles aber sehr moderat.

Schönen Gruß

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charly-w (24. April 2017)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort.  Freut mich Also prinzipiell will ich es auch nicht übertreiben.  Aber wenn es möglich ist freu ich mich schon darauf es etwas zu probieren.   Will das gute Stück ja auch nich kaputt basteln. Deshalb lieber einmal mehr fragen. Bin so froh es zu haben. .


----------



## Chillischote (25. April 2017)

Also grundsätzlich hat man schon viele Variationsmöglichkeiten, nur steigt eben der Aufwand.

Step 1 Dämpfer umhängen ist noch am leichtesten... hier kannst zwischen 195 und 165 mm FW in 10 mm Schritten einstellen(jetzt hast 185 eingestellt)... damit einher geht der Lenkwinkel dann eben auch minimal runter(0,5 grad?)... und das Tretlager eben minimal tiefer(ca. 10-15 mm?).
Aber beachten... viel Federweg bedeutet steileren Lenkwinkel und höheres Tretlager... und NICHT andersrum!(aber alles minimal)

Step 2 wäre eine Angleset... bei dem 1.5 er Steuerrohr geht dann schon was... wobei ich denke dass du mit nem 2 Grad Angleset "nur" ca. 1,5 Grad raus holst, da das Steuerrohr mit 125 mm recht lang ist.

Step 3 wäre Schlitten verschieben.

Step 4 wäre Schlitten bearbeiten um ihn weiter nach vorne schieben zu können

Step 5 wäre der Einbau eines längeren Dämpfers (240x76 mm anstatt 222x70 mm), das ist aber nur möglich wenn der Schlitten weit genug nach vorne geht... dann hast du ca. 9 % mehr FW... also ca. 180-190-200-210 mm
--> jetzt kannst du 180-200 mm FW fahren, den Dämpfer feiner ansprechen und dennoch keinen Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe verschenken.

Alles ab Step 2 ist, soweit ich weiß, von Nicolai nicht freigegeben ;-)
Ich persönlich fahre alles geändert außer dem Angleset, weil ich meinen fetten Reset nicht hergeben mag und meine 1.5er Totem liebe, 

ich wünsch dir vieel vieel Spaß mit dem Schätzelein ^^

der Uwe


----------



## charly-w (25. April 2017)

Dankeschön  
Macht jetz auch schon unheimlich viel Spaß. Gestern hab ich noch die esi Grips montiert.  Bin mal gespannt wie die sich so machen.  seh ich aber erst richtig am Wochenende.


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Mai 2018)

Fährt/fuhr jemand im ST ein Angleset? Pro/Kontra?


----------



## guru39 (15. Mai 2018)

Helius, Ion..


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Mai 2018)

Ufo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (15. Mai 2018)

STIMMT! Sorry für die doofe Frage


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. Juli 2018)

Hat jemand einen Satz Dämpferbefestigungsschrauben rumliegen und benötigt die nicht mehr?


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Oktober 2018)

@Chillischote Bin auch am überlegen, wie ich an meinem Resterampen-Bike Schaltzug und Bremsleitung verlege.. vor allem hinsichtlich Minimierung von Scheuerstellen.
Was war Deine Intention bzgl. der alternativen Verlegung?
Hast Du die überflüssigen Führungen an den Druckstreben drangelassen?

Hier erster Zwischenstand aus gestriger Hochzeit der vorhandenen Keller- und Neuteile.
HR ist im Zulauf
Auf der Suche bin ich noch nach:
Buchsenset
Lenker, an liebsten irgendwas in signalgelb o.ä.
Bremse MT5 o. MT7
Stummel-Sattelstütze 30,9


----------



## Chillischote (21. Oktober 2018)

Hi Ferkelmann,

mich hat es genervt, dass die Leitungen genau da geführt werden, wo sie am meisten Bewegung machen müssen, das bedeutet scheuern und "ausbeulen"...
Deswegen die Verlegung über den Drehpunkt der Schwinge. Ich bin damoit gut gefahren bisher, weder scheuern noch sonstige Probleme.
Buchsen würde ich mir von Huber holen, dann flutscht und passt alles.

Schenen Gruß


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Oktober 2018)

Bist Du sicher, was den Schlitten betrifft?
Im 09'er Manual für die Federwegeinstellungen steht, daß am Ufo DS der Dämpferschlitten nicht verstellt werden, sondern nur in der Werksposition gefahren werden darf. Gilt das auch für das ST? Das kommt im Manual garnicht vor.

Zur Entlastungsschraube? Hat die ein vorgegebenes Anzugsmoment oder nur handwarm fest zu ziehen?


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Dezember 2018)

..


----------



## Chillischote (8. Januar 2019)

Sorry, die neu gewonnenen Vaterfreuden lassen die Zeit fürs Forum zunehmend eng werden... bzw. die Prioritäten verlagern sich etwas ;-)

Finde ich einen sehr schönen Aufbau... bis auf den Sattel(imho) und die Zugführung 
deutlich bunter als mein Geschmack, aber der soll ja verschieden sein.

Ob der Schlitten zum Verstellen gedacht ist, oder nicht, habe ich weder geprüft, noch ist es mir wichtig... vorher schon auf Kollision prüfen und nicht gleich Hardcore einfahren.
Bei mir hält es schon einige Touren und einige Bikeparkbesuche.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. Januar 2019)

Gratulation


----------

